# 2012 Kansas Hunting Thread



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Ive seen a few threads for other states so i figured i add Kansas to the list of states with a hunting thread. Season opens monday and I cant hardly wait. Make sure and wear your orange because its also muzzleloader season. Id hate to hear of any hunting accidents. Lets get the ball rolling.


----------



## kansas bound (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be there in just under 2 months


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Why advertise?


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

kansas bound said:


> I will be there in just under 2 months



Be there also west witchta nov 10-17. Channeling inner bart scott...CAN'T WAIT!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

JWaltrip said:


> Why advertise?


I don't think I'm advertising anything. Kansas advertises itself by the numerous amounts of giant bucks it produces?


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I just wish I knew who bowhunted the same place I do... Drives a white tahoe.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> I just wish I knew who bowhunted the same place I do... Drives a white tahoe.


tresspassing im guessing?


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm hoping it gets real cold when November gets here, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

subd


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I'm hoping it gets real cold when November gets here, but I'm not holding my breath.


You and me both. Colder the better!


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Lost our best NC Kansas spot to a lease, but we'll be hunting hard in SE Kansas. There are still a few good ones running around down here.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> Lost our best NC Kansas spot to a lease, but we'll be hunting hard in SE Kansas. There are still a few good ones running around down here.


What parts of SE KS?


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

JWilson90 said:


> tresspassing im guessing?


No its public, but only him and I hunt it. Great little spot. Maybe 40-50 acres


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> No its public, but only him and I hunt it. Great little spot. Maybe 40-50 acres


Is he messing with your stuff? Or just curious who it is?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I killed this one in the first hour last Saturday (opener of youth/disability week).


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Just curious. Never seen him in the woods just his tahoe parked at the parking area, I walk in from my house.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll be in Kansas in exactly 2 months. Looking forward to hunting this great state. Truly greatful for the opportunity to bowhunt kansas! Good luck everyone!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Nice buck, how do you like that Howa?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

JWilson90 said:


> Ive seen a few threads for other states so i figured i add Kansas to the list of states with a hunting thread. Season opens monday and I cant hardly wait. Make sure and wear your orange because its also muzzleloader season. Id hate to hear of any hunting accidents. Lets get the ball rolling.


Kansas opened deer season on September 8th. Check the regs. Our season spans 5 months now.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Checked their website. The 8th-16 is youth and disabled hunting ONLY


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

2012 Deer Season Dates:

Youth and Disability: Sept.8 - Sept. 16, 2012 (Youth 16 and younger, who possess a valid deer permit, may hunt during this special deer season only while under the immediate supervision of an adult 18 or older. Any person who possesses a valid deer permit and has a permit to hunt from a vehicle pursuant to KAR 115-18-4 or a disability assistance permit issued pursuant to KAR 115-18-15 may also hunt during this season. All resident and nonresident permits are valid, and equipment restrictions designated on permits apply. Hunter orange is required. Muzzleloader: Sept. 17 - Sept. 30, 2012 (The following permits may be used during this season in units specified on permit, using muzzleloader or archery equipment: resident or nonresident Muzzleloader Either-species/Either-sex Permit, resident Any-Season White-tailed Deer Permit, nonresident Muzzleloader White-tailed Deer Permit, Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Special Hunt-Own-Land Permit, Antlerless White-tailed Deer Permit, and Antlerless Either-Species Deer Permit. Hunter orange clothing is required Archery: Sept. 17 - Dec. 31, 2012 Early Firearm (DMU 19 only): Oct. 13 - Oct. 21, 2012 Regular Firearm: Nov. 28 - Dec. 9, 2012 Extended Firearms Whitetail Antlerless-Only: Jan.1 - Jan.13, 2013 Extended Archery Whitetail Antlerless-Only (DMU 19): Jan. 14 - Jan. 31, 2013 Special Extended Firearm Whitetail Antlerless-Only: Jan.14 - Jan.20, 2013 (Open for units 7, 8 and 15 only) Shooting Hours: One-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

09blackonblack said:


> Checked their website. The 8th-16 is youth and disabled hunting ONLY


Yep I know. I will say it again. Deer season opens up here Sept 8th. Doesn't matter who is hunting them, bottom line is our herd is pressured from Sept 8 through Jan. 31. Quality continues to drop year after year. EHD is killing deer here by the hundreds as well. Check that out on the website. One local farmer in Crawford county found 12 laying dead near a pond. Come one come all though.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

westksbowhunter said:


> Kansas opened deer season on September 8th. Check the regs. Our season spans 5 months now.


I was referring to the regular season. Not the youth/disabled season


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Eventually we are headed for a "one season choose your weapon tag" that spans from September 1-January 31.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

westksbowhunter said:


> Eventually we are headed for a "one season choose your weapon tag" that spans from September 1-January 31.


You think so? I know its all about money now a days but that would be a very long drawn out season. I like the season starting in Mid-Sept. and ending on Dec. 31.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

JWilson90 said:


> You think so? I know its all about money now a days but that would be a very long drawn out season. I like the season starting in Mid-Sept. and ending on Dec. 31.


October 1st was fine with me. There was a time until the mid 90's when residents had to apply for a rifle tag. Not everyone drew and only half drew a buck tag. We had quality thru the 80's and early 90's then it all went to hell. Not much of a draw system at all anymore. Protecting the bucks during the rifle season is what made Kansas famous. You all have no idea to what things were like and the quality and number of big bucks you would see during the season. Kansas had a great management system back in the day. And they could have kept that alive and still allowed non resident hunting. But instead we *****d it out to everyone. Now no one, both res. and non res, will every see the quality we used to have.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

And I know it sounds like us old timers complain alot but if you could have seen it in the late 70's and early 80's it was paradise.


----------



## Chad L. (Aug 9, 2005)

I hunted there for the first time last year and killed a great buck on the 3rd day. I will wait until NOV again this year.

Oh, don't put much stock into what Western says. He's a debbie downer no matter what the topic if KS is involved. You'd think KS doesn't have a deer left or a tree to place a stand.


----------



## Adahy (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice job Tax Lawyer, now where to?


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

westksbowhunter said:


> And I know it sounds like us old timers complain alot but if you could have seen it in the late 70's and early 80's it was paradise.


I wish i could of before it was what it is now. My uncle is 47 and listening to him tell stories from hunting back in the day it sounds awesome. You hunted wherever you wanted. Didnt have all these gimmick products and no stress. Im only 21 so I will never see hunting at its finest like it used to be.


----------



## twosheds (Aug 7, 2006)

Cant get here fast enough!!! Food plot is all green thanks to the rain from the hurricaine, and the deer are pouring in. I have a pretty decent hit list this year and will be filming the whole season.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Adahy said:


> Nice job Tax Lawyer, now where to?


New York then Texas in December.


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll be there Sept 19-24 or so. Can't wait!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im here everyday. I've got to drill my wheat, cut my beans, work my cattle, wedding in Minneapolis, and then ill get to hunt mid oct 

2nd year hunting, first year bow hunting.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Be hunting public land on opening day...NE ks mostly.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

ttt lets keep this rolling


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

?not trying to stir the pot just trying to learn some history of the deer herd. wasnt the herd in bad shape way back in the day? for some reason i think i herd that you could hardly find a deer a long time ago, which seems strange to hear because ive been out there the last 5 years and there are deer every where. im only 24 so i didnt get to see how magical it was in the 70s and 80s


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

For all you NR's that didn't live in Kansas in the late 80's until about 1998 have no idea how many giant bucks there were. The public land where I grew up was absolutely amazing now it really is hard to find a pope and young deer on it. If you think I'm lying about this I will invite anyone that has a tag in my unit to hunt here in November. Just pm me and we can talk.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> For all you NR's that didn't live in Kansas in the late 80's until about 1998 have no idea how many giant bucks there were. The public land where I grew up was absolutely amazing now it really is hard to find a pope and young deer on it. If you think I'm lying about this I will invite anyone that has a tag in my unit to hunt here in November. Just pm me and we can talk.


How come there is numerous large bucks taken every year then? What was it like 30 years ago


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Checking in from western Kansas. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

That might be true but on large leases or large chunks of private ground but on average the age structure in Kansas is nothing compared to thirty years ago. The buck to doe ratio is also not what it was then. How many guys do you know personally that want to come to Kansas to shoot a doe.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I hope you don't mind me putting this here.....but my 12 year son Kaden connected Sunday night during the Kansas youth season. The buck has 12 points and was a young deer, but his best deer yet, so he and I were pumped! The shot was at 100 yards, and after the shot the buck turned and started running our direction and ran by us and dropped at 40 yards from us! I got the whole hunt on video too, so it was pretty awesome! He wants a european mount so I am going to take it to a guy near us that uses the beetles.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I hope you don't mind me putting this here.....but my 12 year son Kaden connected Sunday night during the Kansas youth season. The buck has 12 points and was a young deer, but his best deer yet, so he and I were pumped! The shot was at 100 yards, and after the shot the buck turned and started running our direction and ran by us and dropped at 40 yards from us! I got the whole hunt on video too, so it was pretty awesome! He wants a european mount so I am going to take it to a guy near us that uses the beetles.


Awesome! I love taking kids and teens hunting and yes, age goes out the door if they want to shoot a deer. I figure it is better to have one more excited person enter the hunting community than one less buck with potential. Of course I have different standards for myself and older hunters, but there is nothing more exciting than a kid shooting a deer...no matter what it is.


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

That is awesome I will agree no matter what size of deer a kid shoots it truely is a trophy of a lifetime.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

57 Days and counting until I start my annual Live Kansas Monster Buck Bowhunt!!!

We are going to do our first camera pull of the year this weekend I think. Been marinating for a month now!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I hope you don't mind me putting this here.....but my 12 year son Kaden connected Sunday night during the Kansas youth season. The buck has 12 points and was a young deer, but his best deer yet, so he and I were pumped! The shot was at 100 yards, and after the shot the buck turned and started running our direction and ran by us and dropped at 40 yards from us! I got the whole hunt on video too, so it was pretty awesome! He wants a european mount so I am going to take it to a guy near us that uses the beetles.


Ain't a problem at all! Give your son a big pat on the back from me!


----------



## superslamsam (Nov 24, 2004)

Leaving this Friday after work for an early muzzleloader hunt. So excited, can't wait!!!! Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Will be in central Kansas nov 9-17th


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, I hope you don't mind me putting this here.....but my 12 year son Kaden connected Sunday night during the Kansas youth season. The buck has 12 points and was a young deer, but his best deer yet, so he and I were pumped! The shot was at 100 yards, and after the shot the buck turned and started running our direction and ran by us and dropped at 40 yards from us! I got the whole hunt on video too, so it was pretty awesome! He wants a european mount so I am going to take it to a guy near us that uses the beetles.


Congrats to you and your son! I also shared a similar experience with my son last weekend.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Despite the declining numbers of big bucks in Kansas, there are still some of them out there. If you haven't had a chance to read my thread on my son's buck taken last weekend, here it is. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845977.

Good luck to all hunting in Kansas this year. Hopefully, we can get some colder temperatures in November this year and not have a nocturnal rut.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

kansasheadhunt said:


> Despite the declining numbers of big bucks in Kansas, there are still some of them out there. If you haven't had a chance to read my thread on my son's buck taken last weekend, here it is. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1845977.
> 
> Good luck to all hunting in Kansas this year. Hopefully, we can get some colder temperatures in November this year and not have a nocturnal rut.


That was a great thread and a trophy deer! Once again congrats to you both


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

*First Bow Kill*









My son shot this doe sunday morning. It was his first deer with a bow. Still lots of deer out here in Kansas, just not what it used to be.


----------



## Deone (Aug 10, 2006)

I will tell you that with the drought and heat, i'm not even remotely excited about the upcoming season. I actually feel a little nervous for all animals. there are no weeds or cover for them to hide in. all the corn and milo has been swathed for cattle feed. If we have a bad winter, it could be really, really hard on the animals! 

The excitement for me will pick up, but as of now, just watching the dust blow.
Deone


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

bones1768 said:


> View attachment 1470373
> 
> 
> My son shot this doe sunday morning. It was his first deer with a bow. Still lots of deer out here in Kansas, just not what it used to be.


You tell that boy congrats from his fellow hunting brothers from AT!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

kansasheadhunt said:


> You tell that boy congrats from his fellow hunting brothers from AT!


X100000000:thumbs_up


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yep I know. I will say it again. Deer season opens up here Sept 8th. Doesn't matter who is hunting them, bottom line is our herd is pressured from Sept 8 through Jan. 31. Quality continues to drop year after year. EHD is killing deer here by the hundreds as well. Check that out on the website. One local farmer in Crawford county found 12 laying dead near a pond. Come one come all though.


Might want to check again.....Ft.Riley opens Archery season on Sept. 1st.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

My connect after a two mile hike and good stalk on a nice Whitetail. Should have sealed the deal Saturdaymorning on a real good Muley but he missed his shot (blame dad I miss judged yardage) and he shot just low. He never gave up and kept at it.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Last years buck. He never smiles when he tags out for some reason


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

JWilson, we hunt in Montgomery Co. And yes, the nineties were AMAZING compared to hunting now for BOTH deer and quail. It'll never be the same again, but it's still better than lots of places.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Matte said:


> Last years buck. He never smiles when he tags out for some reason


That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


He's 9, are you really going to pound him for being 9? I have 3 kids and all of them did things at 9 that made you scratch your head.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I killed this one in the first hour last Saturday (opener of youth/disability week).


Heck of a buck, love the dark rack on that dude.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Heard from a pretty good source that their will be no extended doe season in 2013. take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


Quite sad and almost scary is a grown man talking down about a 9 year old on archery talk for doing what HE wants in HIS trophy picture. Maybe he understands the solemn nature of taking an animals life, or maybe he is just a serious kid. Or maybe he just doesn't want to smile.
Congrats to all the young pups who have scored this year in Kansas. :thumbs_up


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

He smiles alot when he makes the shot and there are probly 50 photos of him and his two bucks but like I said for some reason he has not smiled in either one. He is as happy as can be, his Turkey photos are the same way . Just gets me. I did not even want to go after this buck after it dissappered. At two miles I could not tell if it bedded or went down a draw. He convinced me that we should try even if we could not find him or if he did go down a draw. How many kids do you know that would choose a muzzle loader over a rifle just so he could chase both species and then take off two miles in open prairie to get their deer.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I killed this one in the first hour last Saturday (opener of youth/disability week).


Congrats!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> Be hunting public land on opening day...NE ks mostly.


Not too much public ground up that way - hitting a WIHA?


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

outdooraholic said:


> Might want to check again.....Ft.Riley opens Archery season on Sept. 1st.


Uh - no not really. Only for Soldiers who are deploying in the next few weeks; and not many of them that fall into the special category this year. Far as I know the only hunting going on post right now are kids and the lucky few to have pulled elk tags.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Fullstrutter said:


> That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


:doh:

Congrats to the kid - I like the tough look.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

avluey said:


> :doh:
> 
> Congrats to the kid - I like the tough look.


x2.

How many KS hunters have a couple big bucks patterned and hoping to get a shot at them monday morning.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I do, he's not really patterned but I know where he is at and hope maybe someone will bump him to me if he doesn't come by on his own.


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

Fullstrutter said:


> That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


:thumbs_do


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

westksbowhunter said:


> October 1st was fine with me. There was a time until the mid 90's when residents had to apply for a rifle tag. Not everyone drew and only half drew a buck tag. We had quality thru the 80's and early 90's then it all went to hell. Not much of a draw system at all anymore. Protecting the bucks during the rifle season is what made Kansas famous. You all have no idea to what things were like and the quality and number of big bucks you would see during the season. Kansas had a great management system back in the day. And they could have kept that alive and still allowed non resident hunting. But instead we *****d it out to everyone. Now no one, both res. and non res, will every see the quality we used to have.


 AMEN BROTHER!!!!! The public used to be better than most states private. Them days are LONG GONE as well.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll be in Kansas Nov 19-26! Pretty excited already.


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

avluey said:


> Uh - no not really. Only for Soldiers who are deploying in the next few weeks; and not many of them that fall into the special category this year. Far as I know the only hunting going on post right now are kids and the lucky few to have pulled elk tags.


Good call - I didnt see the "special authorization" part on the regs.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> That's quite sad and almost scary considering he's like 9 and thinks he has to act tough after taking a beautiful animal. Very uncool to not smile in field photos, in my humble opinion.


wow dude... seriously... he's like 6 years old...


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

avluey said:


> Not too much public ground up that way - hitting a WIHA?


Yep...this is my first season in KS (just moved to the lawrence area). Scouted a few good looking WIHA's but I hear they are pretty crowded. Any advice?


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

cunninghamww said:


> Yep...this is my first season in KS (just moved to the lawrence area). Scouted a few good looking WIHA's but I hear they are pretty crowded. Any advice?


Have you looked to the south an hour or so. Not very populated area.


----------



## Dallas75 (Dec 2, 2011)

REDVANES said:


> wow dude... seriously... he's like 6 years old...



+ 1


----------



## snoman4 (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats to all those that have killed already in Kansas. I will hunting Unit 8 this year instead of Unit 12 like I have every year since 2000. I will hunting with Zmax and hope we catch some cold weather. I will be there November 5-12. Hope the rutting activity is a little earlier this year compared to last year. I love Kansas.

Strutter take it easy on the young man he is 9 years old for goodness sake.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

snoman4 said:


> Congrats to all those that have killed already in Kansas. I will hunting Unit 8 this year instead of Unit 12 like I have every year since 2000. *I will hunting with Zmax* and hope we catch some cold weather. I will be there November 5-12. Hope the rutting activity is a little earlier this year compared to last year. I love Kansas.
> 
> Strutter take it easy on the young man he is 9 years old for goodness sake.


How come Zmax did not invite me?????? Not fair!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Rg176bnc said:


> AMEN BROTHER!!!!! The public used to be better than most states private. Them days are LONG GONE as well.


Strip pits were unbelievable. And most of it was public. The private ground has been bought up or leased. And what hasn't was leveled. Most people can't believe that we lost a tremendous amount of habitat in the sek corner. Some sections that had 320 acres of timber doesn't have a tree left. Many of the areas that held giant deer during the mid 80's that I hunted are now unhuntable.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

I leave for Kansas on Oct. 30th.....first time there, can't wait! :wink:

Congrats to all that have already had success! :thumb:


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

westksbowhunter said:


> Strip pits were unbelievable. And most of it was public. The private ground has been bought up or leased. And what hasn't was leveled. Most people can't believe that we lost a tremendous amount of habitat in the sek corner. Some sections that had 320 acres of timber doesn't have a tree left. Many of the areas that held giant deer during the mid 80's that I hunted are now unhuntable.


you talking bout the area around west mineral, big brutus, oswego all those towns? thats the public i hunt.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Griz, tell your boy congrats for me! And thank goodness for this thread to finally start. I was going to have to do it myself before long! :wink: I've also got a 12 year old boy who I'm hoping will connect with the buck this year. This will be his first bow season with me.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

And congrats to all who have tagged out during the youth/disability season this year!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

cunninghamww said:


> Yep...this is my first season in KS (just moved to the lawrence area). Scouted a few good looking WIHA's but I hear they are pretty crowded. Any advice?


I advise that you wear bug repellent.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I never deer hunted, but I can say without a doubt from my travels duck, pheasant, quail, and fall turkey hunting the quality of deer has taken a nosedive since 2000. If all these guys think Kansas has big deer now they should've seen it back in the day. My uncle didn't even consider it a shooter unless it was over 160". My how times have changed.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

ksgobbler said:


> I never deer hunted, but I can say without a doubt from my travels duck, pheasant, quail, and fall turkey hunting the quality of deer has taken a nosedive since 2000. My how times have changed.


One thing bad for the pheasant was breaking so much ground out of CRP. That has hurt the bird population.



ksgobbler said:


> My uncle didn't even consider it a shooter unless it was over 160". My how times have changed.


I still don't and one of the reasons I haven't harvested anything for a few years.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

i talked to my buddy out in sek and he said the acrons were starting to drop and the deer were moving off beans and into the woods already. anyone else seeing that?


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> i talked to my buddy out in sek and he said the acrons were starting to drop and the deer were moving off beans and into the woods already. anyone else seeing that?


Could be right. I havent many deer in the beans lately


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

For the DIY type guys, there is some very good hunting across much of the state. I went for a 3 mile hike this afternoon to check out a new wiha property. I had deer moving within the 1st 1/4m of the walk. I saw several does and a few bucks, 1 of which was easily 160+.

A youth hunter killed a 9pt buck which grossed in the low 170's last sunday.

one of my latest trail cam pics

I actually have more places to hunt now than ever before,..everything in red is wiha


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

AintNoGriz said:


> How come Zmax did not invite me?????? Not fair!


ok, you are invited,..:thumb: i have the perfect public place for you!

Congrats to your son, ^10!!


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> you talking bout the area around west mineral, big brutus, oswego all those towns? thats the public i hunt.


Maybe we will run into each other. Driving a blue Honda Ridgeline.

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

RandyD said:


> Maybe we will run into each other. Driving a blue Honda Ridgeline.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


We just might. Will be driving a maroon Ford single cab F-150


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Season is only hours away!!!!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I just want to say incase the hunter is on here... Thanks for putting a stand every 30 yards in the woods to where I cant get a stand in. Btw you should have put your name on them since the warden is coming to collect them all tomorrow.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> I just want to say incase the hunter is on here... Thanks for putting a stand every 30 yards in the woods to where I cant get a stand in. Btw you should have put your name on them since the warden is coming to collect them all tomorrow.


Huh?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Kansas law now requires all stands and portable blinds to have the owners name and address, or kdwpt hunter number visibly attached. Ground blinds cannot be left unattended over night,...hunters are also limited to 2 stands per property.

Its going to take some time before all the hunters learn the new regulations,...like "no bait" on public property


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Yessir. I turned in a stand on public with a big corn pile in front of it as well as all the stands in the place I hunt. ( same guy has all of them. Red ratchet straps on all of them and remington steps. )


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They did a ton or work the past few weeks bulldozing tree's on the wildlife refuge next to my land. I dont know where the bucks went, but they are gone for now. 

I went and hung another stand that i hope will pay off.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

zmax hunter said:


> Kansas law now requires all stands and portable blinds to have the owners name and address, or kdwpt hunter number visibly attached. Ground blinds cannot be left unattended over night,...hunters are also limited to 2 stands per property.
> 
> Its going to take some time before all the hunters learn the new regulations,...like "no bait" on public property


Gotcha. Hunt out of a web and/or saddle so I am good to go...I knew about the name tag but was unaware of the limitation of physical stands on a spot.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Zmax clear out some pm space. I'll just post it here. How did you get the image of all the wiha using google earth?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

I'll be mostly a weekend warrior up in NCK this year again but I do still have 2 weeks of vacation I plan on using when stuff really picks up. Nothing really on camera that I would get excited about, still waiting to see the 3 bucks from last year I had on camera. Will keep you guys updated but I plan on sitting a little bit this coming weekend. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck to everyone tomorrow - feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

avluey said:


> Good luck to everyone tomorrow - feel like a little kid on Christmas Eve.


No joke even if i dont get a chance to sit in my stand.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Its on the kdwpt website,...go to the wiha page,...you will find a link to google earth which you can save

Opening day has an awesome cold front moving in,...i plan to hunt tomorrow


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Well guys, had grand plans for my first ever sit in Kansas this morning...BUT...my baby decided to come early so me and the wife are in the labor and delivery room! First time I have missed opening day in 15 years and wouldn't want to be anywhere else!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Congrats on the little one!!! Today should be perfect! Foggy, cold front, and a little rain.


----------



## Adahy (Mar 25, 2011)

09blackonblack said:


> Yessir. I turned in a stand on public with a big corn pile in front of it as well as all the stands in the place I hunt. ( same guy has all of them. Red ratchet straps on all of them and remington steps. )


Thank you sir! We all need to do what we can to protect this resource...stop the cheaters!



cunninghamww said:


> Well guys, had grand plans for my first ever sit in Kansas this morning...BUT...my baby decided to come early so me and the wife are in the labor and delivery room! First time I have missed opening day in 15 years and wouldn't want to be anywhere else!


Congrats! This will be the most memorable opening day for sure!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

[QUOTE


Congrats! This will be the most memorable opening day for sure![/QUOTE]

We are coming along! Been a memorable one so far!


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Its on the kdwpt website,...go to the wiha page,...you will find a link to google earth which you can save
> 
> Opening day has an awesome cold front moving in,...i plan to hunt tomorrow



Could you please post a link to it....I cant find it anywheres on there....Thanks !!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok, i am going to post this info thru 2 different steps. 

Link #1 The WIHA Atlas map,..If you look about the middle of the page,..there is a button for GPS info and files.
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/KDWPT-Info/Locations/Hunting-Fishing-Maps-by-County/Fall-Hunting-Atlas

This 2nd link has your Garmin information, along with the Google Earth files.
http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/KDWPT...unty/Fall-Hunting-Atlas/GPS-Information-Files

You will need to click the Google Earth File Download button near the bottom of the page, this will open Google Earth and allow all of its functions.

Just remember,..not all WIHA property has the same opening dates and/or weapons which can be used,..some WIHA has actually been removed from the program. I am starting to see alot of BOW ONLY wiha properties,...:thumb:


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

cunninghamww said:


> Well guys, had grand plans for my first ever sit in Kansas this morning...BUT...my baby decided to come early so me and the wife are in the labor and delivery room! First time I have missed opening day in 15 years and wouldn't want to be anywhere else!


Congrats.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Adahy said:


> Thank you sir! We all need to do what we can to protect this resource...stop the cheaters!


I agree, but its gonna be an uphill struggle, the state just made these changes a couple months ago, the state also now requires guides to Register with the state for each piece of public property which they plan to guide hunters on. This should also help, but it is free,..the state is just doing it to see how many guides actually use public lands.

Congrats on the new little hunter!!


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

Sitting in my tree, have been since 6, seen 8 deer so far.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Zmax you seem to be pretty knowledgeable on Kansas public land. What do you think the success rate of a public land hunt to be? I guess what im asking as "successful" is how often do you see deer? Does, small bucks, big bucks?


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Only saw one doe this morning and she never came within 200 yards - Milford Lake.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

time is going slow 3 of my friends and I will be out Nov 3rd to the 13th


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

spencer12 said:


> Zmax you seem to be pretty knowledgeable on Kansas public land. What do you think the success rate of a public land hunt to be? I guess what im asking as "successful" is how often do you see deer? Does, small bucks, big bucks?


I only know my area or county well enough to have an inkling of an idea. no way can i speak for the entire state. I dont believe my area had any or very little ehd issues this year. it looks to me like the state has added alot of wiha properties this year. success is only created by the hunter, most any property which has a creek or river will have higher deer densities than say,..a pasture or large tillable field,..there also seems to be alot of Bow Only properties popping up


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Wha t a beautiful opening evening to hunt. Walked in along a mile long hedgerow with the north wind in my face, jumped 3 does about 300yards in. there are several fresh scrapes along the way. I am on the ground next to a small bush hoping to see him coming long before he gets here. Time2Hunt says its a decent day too, lol


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

zmax hunter said:


> Wha t a beautiful opening evening to hunt. Walked in along a mile long hedgerow with the north wind in my face, jumped 3 does about 300yards in. there are several fresh scrapes along the way. I am on the ground next to a small bush hoping to see him coming long before he gets here. Time2Hunt says its a decent day too, lol


Good luck tonite. I thought id be at work late tonite but I got off in plenty of time to go... but I didn't bring my gear


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks, im happy just being here, it was a success just gettin out here, now, not to say a ks monarch on opening day wouldnt be nice, lol


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

9 deer total today, had to get down early tonight from being too cold.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Buddy of mine landed a nice doe this morning - haven't heard of any other opening day successes from my friends so far.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Man its crazy how brave some people are. Buddy of mine has been getting some studs on cam, then all of a sudden no more pics on the cams but all the corn is gone. He went and bought a blackout cam and put it about 15 feet from his other cam and catches these dudes toying with his camera. Know they are hanging stands on his land and all the deer he had been getting pics of are long gone. Its unreal some of the nerve people have.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

RandyD said:


> Maybe we will run into each other. Driving a blue Honda Ridgeline.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


I hunt around that area too, and I grew up just down the road from lenepah in delaware.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Saw a couple of hunters today. Guess what, not wearing orange.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Didn't see a deer today from the stand. It sucks because this was a spot that usually produces deer sightings. Weather was great tonight.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> Saw a couple of hunters today. Guess what, not wearing orange.


I'm confused.....


Edit: Nevermind! I thought youth/disabled season ended yesterday.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

KCJayhawk said:


> I'm confused.....


There is a active firearm season open right now. Gotta wear that orange.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Have to wear orange until after Muzzleloader season. Ends Sept 30th. I bet over 50% of the guys hunting don't wear orange. And I bet over 50% of the ones not wearing orange don't know the rules.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad I checked up before I head out Sunday. Wish these regs only applied to public land :sad:


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

I didn't wear my orange today besides on the way out of the woods. If your shooting at 5:30 am or up in a tree you shouldnt be hunting.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> I didn't wear my orange today besides on the way out of the woods. If your shooting at 5:30 am or up in a tree you shouldnt be hunting.


What about while u was in the tree?


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

JWilson90 said:


> What about while u was in the tree?


Same thing I was wondering. Another reason I hate this early season.


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

It was wrapped around the tree by my head.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

09blackonblack said:


> It was wrapped around the tree by my head.


Yea right.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

You have to wear it and have a hat.
http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Hunting/Hunting-Regulations/Deer/Blaze-Orange-Required


----------



## 09blackonblack (Nov 9, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yea right.


it really was, but say what you want. as for the hat i must have missed out on that ill have them both on saturday when i know more people will be out and about.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

09blackonblack said:


> it really was, but say what you want. as for the hat i must have missed out on that ill have them both on saturday when i know more people will be out and about.


We aint trying to heckle ya bud or be ******** we just want people to kmow you are there and help you be as safe as possible out there.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## xtshooter9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Subscribed. Leave for ks nov. 10


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The Ks hunting regulations summary book is out for 2012, there is no excuse to not have one and read it. There are in fact new laws as well as the old ones.
I do believe there is room for hunter orange requ irement improvements, it makes little sense to me to require it on bow only properties. Im not convinced that bowhunters period should have to have it on their own properties.
Regardless, its the law, so till it changes, we need to follow it


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Saw 7 does this am, and found 5 scrapes within about 400yards of each other, left a trail cam watching one


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Good luck Kansas guys and gals! I'll be hunting KS as well as Missouri this year! Missouri opened last weekend haven't been out yet just scouting. getting pumped!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES!!!! What an evening. I got to my spot around 430, changed and headed to the stand. I was up the tree by 445 (not exactly a long walk). Anyways around 5:20 i had 2 does come in to within 80 yards of me. Mind you im sitting in a pecan grove between a large tract of timber and a bean field. The grove only about 100 yards wide where the deer come thru and thats where my stand is. Now back to the deer lol. they kinda milled around and ate then went up around a pond and into the beans. about 5 mins later 2 small does come in and bed down about 50 yards from me. They laid there for what seemed like ever. Well after they get up they start staring into the timber and then i heard a loud crash. Sounded like antlers crashing. The does left and went in the beans with the others. Around 6 i hear deer playing in the pond. Its almost impossible to see in the pond but i can catch certain parts if i look close. Anways i see some legs running around through the foliage then i lay my eyes on antlers. These 2 solid 2yo tens hook and spare for a minute. They leave the pond and go back in the timber. I hear some more sparring then some more deer come across the grove. I look back and here come these 2 tens with an 8 point around the same age. The 3 bucks got to within about 30 yards behind my stand but there is no shot because of the pecan limbs. I watch them and they head back in the timber again and sure enough they acting like teenagers lol. snorting and grunting at each other butting heads all that stuff. when they went back in that last time it was getting dark and i decided it was time to leave. THAT WAS MY 1st SIT OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

jwilson90 said:


> holy smokes!!!! What an evening. I got to my spot around 430, changed and headed to the stand. I was up the tree by 445 (not exactly a long walk). Anyways around 5:20 i had 2 does come in to within 80 yards of me. Mind you im sitting in a pecan grove between a large tract of timber and a bean field. The grove only about 100 yards wide where the deer come thru and thats where my stand is. Now back to the deer lol. They kinda milled around and ate then went up around a pond and into the beans. About 5 mins later 2 small does come in and bed down about 50 yards from me. They laid there for what seemed like ever. Well after they get up they start staring into the timber and then i heard a loud crash. Sounded like antlers crashing. The does left and went in the beans with the others. Around 6 i hear deer playing in the pond. Its almost impossible to see in the pond but i can catch certain parts if i look close. Anways i see some legs running around through the foliage then i lay my eyes on antlers. These 2 solid 2yo tens hook and spare for a minute. They leave the pond and go back in the timber. I hear some more sparring then some more deer come across the grove. I look back and here come these 2 tens with an 8 point around the same age. The 3 bucks got to within about 30 yards behind my stand but there is no shot because of the pecan limbs. I watch them and they head back in the timber again and sure enough they acting like teenagers lol. Snorting and grunting at each other butting heads all that stuff. When they went back in that last time it was getting dark and i decided it was time to leave. That was my 1st sit of the year!!!!!!!


awesome!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

sweet! how is the weather? my buddy said it was cooling down the other day and the deer were moving. 

acorns are dropping down here when they typically dont drop for another month or two. last time they dropped this early it was a drought year (this year we have had a ton of rain). the time before that, we had very cold weather, so maybe we will get some good cold weather this year? any thoughts?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

First sit netted me a bunch of turkey's, and a huuuuge bobcat about a 100 yards out. No deer at all.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> sweet! how is the weather? my buddy said it was cooling down the other day and the deer were moving.
> 
> acorns are dropping down here when they typically dont drop for another month or two. last time they dropped this early it was a drought year (this year we have had a ton of rain). the time before that, we had very cold weather, so maybe we will get some good cold weather this year? any thoughts?


Weather was perfect. It was about 65 when I left round 730. Gonna be 43 Saturday morning!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

I will be duck hunting Saturday morning with my son and my dog "Fred". I like the excitement of the rut. The older I get the less I hunt until Halloween. Maybe getting wiser!


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Any success from the great state of kansas yet? Post here if u arrowed a deer!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im busy planting wheat, and then turn around and cut beans, then turn around and put up hay,cane. To top it all off ive got a wedding 12 hours away in the twin city's.

Ill be hunting hardcore come oct 6th. While in my tractor tonight i saw a couple nice bucks and a group of does. The only bad thing is i dont have a stand over on that field yet. I'm just getting started and only have one stand of my own. The only reason i have that is i traded some diagnostics,datalogging car work for it.

For the most part i should have no issues hunting everyday in nov if i can afford clothes to keep me toasty.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Stalked to within 40 yards of twin fawns yesterday evening but decided to pass on the shot because that's the absolute furthest I would even consider shooting and they don't offer the biggest target. Saw them again this evening on the way to the blind and decided not to waste time with them; another fawn still with a few spots spent about 30 mins feeding in the cut corn in front of me at 20-40 yards before moving off. Walking out in the dark and I get the feeling something's following me, coyotes? I knock an arrow and turn towards them turning on my head lamp... there they are, two sets of eyes following me through the field. I start to draw when I think, those eyes are a little too tall for coyotes... let's make sure. Bobbing eyes and few more steps towards me, bobbing eyes, I'll be damned if those same two fawns weren't following me!


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

avluey said:


> Stalked to within 40 yards of twin fawns yesterday evening but decided to pass on the shot because that's the absolute furthest I would even consider shooting and they don't offer the biggest target. Saw them again this evening on the way to the blind and decided not to waste time with them; another fawn still with a few spots spent about 30 mins feeding in the cut corn in front of me at 20-40 yards before moving off. Walking out in the dark and I get the feeling something's following me, coyotes? I knock an arrow and turn towards them turning on my head lamp... there they are, two sets of eyes following me through the field. I start to draw when I think, those eyes are a little too tall for coyotes... let's make sure. Bobbing eyes and few more steps towards me, bobbing eyes, I'll be damned if those same two fawns weren't following me!


They would be tough for me to shoot when they're that naive.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

crooked stick said:


> They would be tough for me to shoot when they're that naive.


Had the chance to take one of them already and passed - not opposed to killing fawns at all but want to get a bit more meat in the freezer and I won't be able to butcher my own this year as the new place doesn't have an out building. Don't want to pay the butcher that much for a little meat in return.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hunted yesterday evening , does and a 120ish 8pt,. Different farm this evening, 4 bucks movin thru the milo when I climbed in at 5:30, 1 is a decent 8pt, 130ish, 3 bucks slowly went east and the other went south, havent seen anything for about an hour


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The 8pt is back, about 300y south of me going back west, slowly


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck - just about that sweet time and I'm still in the office


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

what kind of weather are yall having out west?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The creek im sittin on is about 20' across and very shallow with a sand bottom. Ijust had 2 does full of vinegar run by me on the opposite bank, then they both came runnig back thru going down the middle of the creek. And here they just came runnin back again,....haha


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Excited to hunt this weekend with the cold mornings! Will keep you updated.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

The weather out west is mid 80's and dry most dry land corn is picked. Have not seen alot of deer and thats a little scary. Antelope hunting the next 3 days so will see what happens.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok, I am the only one that does not hunt the early part of the season? I used to hunt early and often 15 years ago and the season started Oct. 1. But, I would slowly get burned out, plus I never hardly saw much early season anyways.

Now the season is in September, maybe I should at least hunt now, and save the first few weeks of October for family stuff.......


----------



## 520dude (Dec 21, 2010)

Saw the first truck of the season with out of state tags driving through WIHA land Wednesday afternoon. "Sigh"
Surely they were the property owners, right?


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Ok, I am the only one that does not hunt the early part of the season? I used to hunt early and often 15 years ago and the season started Oct. 1. But, I would slowly get burned out, plus I never hardly saw much early season anyways.
> 
> Now the season is in September, maybe I should at least hunt now, and save the first few weeks of October for family stuff.......


Nah, I don't either really. Not sure why other than it just seems too hot and too early? I'm sure once I was in the stand I would feel differently but it's hard to convince myself to go out until later in October.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

35 does in one of my bean fields last night. They are still active all day over there, but most come out around 6. Some bucks came out, but i couldnt tell if they where shooters. It was getting dark and i was in my tractor planting wheat.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

hows the acorn crop looking this year? where we hunt has a huge oak ridge so acorns always come into play in some form or fashion


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I rarely do but I have daylight pics of a 170 coming into a food plot so I am starting early this yr.


----------



## redneckone (Nov 2, 2010)

Killed this one today, came in about 1800. Was at 15-20 yds before i ever saw him, the foliage is still real thick up here. He measured 150 6/8" 11 point. Biggest buck i have ever killed and a good end to my kansas hunting season. Moving back home to alabama this year. Been nice up here these past few years.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow great buck!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Went to a different property this evening, 3/4+ mile hike in,..sitting in a plum thicket. 7:05, 3 does single file with a nice 10 pt in tow,.best guess is 160ish, he stopped for a few moments and gave me several views of his rack. they were 221y north of me following a terrace in the middle of a brome hay field. They were cutting the angle going sw which would bring them to the timber i was sitting in. Never saw them again.

Congrats on a nice buck!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Good job! Nice looking buck.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

520dude said:


> Saw the first truck of the season with out of state tags driving through WIHA land Wednesday afternoon. "Sigh"
> Surely they were the property owners, right?


Im sure they were just driving in to set up their stands and dump a couple bait piles,.......im actually surprised you didnt stop and talk to them, see "who" it was. If its the landowner, great, never hurts to meet them,..if it was a nr hunter,..it cant hurt to point out the fact that "You cant DRIVE on wiha! Its not DIHA! haha


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Got it done on public land tonight! First ever sit in Kansas. (Just moved here this summer)..had 7-8 does all around me from 530 till dark.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Btw, if you see an alabama tag parked at a wiha, it is probably me . Haven't gotten the tag changed yet...


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Mt partner connected on a little doe tonight - back at it again in the morning.


----------



## 520dude (Dec 21, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Im sure they were just driving in to set up their stands and dump a couple bait piles,.......im actually surprised you didnt stop and talk to them, see "who" it was. If its the landowner, great, never hurts to meet them,..if it was a nr hunter,..it cant hurt to point out the fact that "You cant DRIVE on wiha! Its not DIHA! haha


Doesn't matter what they were doing. Walk in means walk in. I called their tag in to the CO.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Only day I could hunt was Friday, warm and windy. Moved a stand in the morning and made a ground blind in the afternoon. Checked a camera under the stand I hunted that evening, had a 145-150 10 point come through that morning just before daylight. Saw 6 doe come out to the cornfield but nevr came closer than 70 yards. Wish I wasn't working today, it was 32 this morning when I left the house.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Does Kansas ever sell governor's tags?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

some friends of mine called and said they have been seeing a giant in a bean field, hope they get on him. as for me i get her every ones stories that will drive me nutts untill november rolls around!


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I was out last night. Saw a doe at 7:06. Saw another doe and shooter buck (200 yards) at 7:20. Saw another shooter buck at 7:30 and as I was watching him a RACK appeared out of the grass and it made me forget about the other two bucks. Really white, wide, and thick ten point. One of those bucks I am going to lose sleep over, I can hunt the property on Friday's and Saturday's, there are 3 other guys who hunt it, so we shall see who can get near the big one.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Does Kansas ever sell governor's tags?


No.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Lost count of the bucks n does in a milo field last night, 1 was a very nice 10 pt, there were 13 bucks for sure, I think more


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunted 9/22 and 9/23. Lots of doe activity starting around 3 pm each day. Last night had probably 30 doe's in the bean field we were hunting. Only one small buck. Bucks did not seem to be moving at all. Hardly any am activity. Nice to get out though.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Got to hunt Friday night. The deer were killing the milo. We saw the good shooter bucks and a few young uns.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Make that three shooter bucks


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

sounds like they are moving around a good bit!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Zmax, stop tromping all over the 400 until we come up to pay you a visit!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

About 15 does in the cane field tonight. I was to tired after work to go out tonight.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

I will be down in Kansas in Nov. West of witchita about an hour. anyone hunt in that area? I'd appreciate any input. thanks.


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

zmax hunter said:


> Lost count of the bucks n does in a milo field last night, 1 was a very nice 10 pt, there were 13 bucks for sure, I think more


I hope that milo field is in my unit!!! Lol


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Headed to Kansas Friday morning to hunt the weekend! I don't think I've slept for a week!!


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Headed to Kansas Friday morning to hunt the weekend! I don't think I've slept for a week!!


Bring your orange hat and vest. Heard a guy got a ticket this weekend for not wearing hunter orange.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I wish i didnt have to wear it on my own land, but i still do.

The law is the law.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Will do. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## KSArcheryAddict (Sep 22, 2012)

KSQ2 said:


> JWilson, we hunt in Montgomery Co. And yes, the nineties were AMAZING compared to hunting now for BOTH deer and quail. It'll never be the same again, but it's still better than lots of places.


its true about quail for sure my dad and grandpas use to tell stories about quail hunts. jack rabbits too


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont let anyone shoot jackrabits on my place. The quail fared well this year due to the warm winter. Lots of little ones.


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

gasman8 said:


> I will be down in Kansas in Nov. West of witchita about an hour. anyone hunt in that area? I'd appreciate any input. thanks.


I live in Wichita and hunt out that way a fair bit. Are you hunting private land or public? What are you wanting to know about the area?


mlrs


----------



## dukklr19 (Sep 10, 2007)

gasman8 said:


> I will be down in Kansas in Nov. West of witchita about an hour. anyone hunt in that area? I'd appreciate any input. thanks.


I live an hour west. Who are you hunting with? There isn't much public out this way and what is public has been pounded by Nov.


----------



## dukklr19 (Sep 10, 2007)

This one was shot yesterday.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

dukklr19 said:


> View attachment 1481183
> 
> this one was shot yesterday.


look at that mass!!! Holy smokes!!


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

dukklr19 said:


> View attachment 1481183
> 
> This one was shot yesterday.


Pretty crazy mass measurements on that one!


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

ttt


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Wife and I are hunting up near Beloit a few days in November. Found out some ground we used to hunt got leased, which happens, we've become accustomed to it and are thankful for time we got to hunt there. The bad news, we found out on a pre-hunt trip up there the end of last week, was it was leased not by a couple of individuals, but by a hunting club. We already found a stand on property we hunt next to the lease, which we promptly took down. I'm thinking we can pretty much write off hunting anywhere near there for some time. A couple fish and game officials have a 160 across the road leased, they've hunted it very successfully for a couple years now, I'm sure they'll be disappointed too. In the two days we were up there, we saw three different trucks from three different states parked at the property. Hopefully they'll push the deer off to another place we have permission on about a mile away...


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I walked a ml hunter into the milo yesterday afternoon about 4p. We sat down in a couple lawn chairs 200y from the timber, well, 196, the 10 walked out at 6:30p, after the smoke cleared, we found a 160 1/8" 11pt on the ground, dropped in his tracks. the buck carried good mass, totalling 34 4/8".


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

zmax hunter said:


> I walked a ml hunter into the milo yesterday afternoon about 4p. We sat down in a couple lawn chairs 200y from the timber, well, 196, the 10 walked out at 6:30p, after the smoke cleared, we found a 160 1/8" 11pt on the ground, dropped in his tracks. the buck carried good mass, totalling 34 4/8".


Pictures please......


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

i sent it to your phone,


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

zmax hunter said:


> I walked a ml hunter into the milo yesterday afternoon about 4p. We sat down in a couple lawn chairs 200y from the timber, well, 196, the 10 walked out at 6:30p, after the smoke cleared, we found a 160 1/8" 11pt on the ground, dropped in his tracks. the buck carried good mass, totalling 34 4/8".


I wish all deer could grow extra tines when they hit the ground. Are those on your leases geneticly predisposed to resist ground shrinkage?? Nice deer Brian......


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lucky enough to have a invite to private land during the rut in his area. Hunting Oct 24- 30th. Post pictures when I can.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeah, this one got bigger with each step towrds it, my wife has a 150 11pt on the wall, I was pretty sure this one was bigger, the mass helped alot.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

yall having some cooler mornings? even in florida the mornings have been in the low 70's the last few days and its been nice! until about noon when it gets back up to 90 ish...


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Here in my neck of the woods we averaging round 50-65 degree mornings


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hunted this am, didnt see anything, scouted a woodline and found 3 big scrapes within 60y of each other. I found a dead buck carcass just across the road when I was leaving, headless. I woild like to think road kill. Couldnt see a visible bullet hole on the right side which was up, yotes have just recently found him, lots of flies. I hope he isnt the stud I saw in there a few days ago, seemed to big a big body tho, especially for this time of year.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Back huntinvthe same farm tonight, hoping they will want to freshen those scra pes after the rain this morning and this afternoon


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Headed a different public spot fri morning, will try to update from field when I am there.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

A quick question for you Kansas guys. When I am there the 2nd week of November hunting private ground will I have to wear orange? I wasn't sure if something changed.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

lastcast33 said:


> A quick question for you Kansas guys. When I am there the 2nd week of November hunting private ground will I have to wear orange? I wasn't sure if something changed.


Definitely not.....


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

lastcast33 said:


> A quick question for you Kansas guys. When I am there the 2nd week of November hunting private ground will I have to wear orange? I wasn't sure if something changed.


Only have to wear orange durning the gun season.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

WEnt out tonite and got skunked:sad: and the mosquitos almost threw me outta the stand they was so thick lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Put up another cam today and seen some scrapes and rubs showing up. I wont go hunting until mid October unless something starts showing itself on one of my cams.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

i remember the first time i went to kansas about 6 years ago i asked the guys if there were mosquitos (this was early november) they said they had not seen any in a while. well one day i watched this bug fly into the 20 mph head wind until he got to me and sure enough is was a mosquito! i caught it and brought it back to show every one.

if this seems random it was just a memory that jwilson made me remember with his above post....


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

dukklr19 said:


> I live an hour west. Who are you hunting with? There isn't much public out this way and what is public has been pounded by Nov.


The only public I can think of out that way is Byron Walker. I think there are a few WIHA tracts out by Cunningham to. You're right though. Most of it is private.


mlrs


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah not a lot of public my way, but I am sitting on a piece of it right now .


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Do you have to wear orange in the stand or just walking to it?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

All the time


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

...when there is simultaneously a firearm season in, that is


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I see where the price of getting caught poaching is going UP next year! Good News imo.

The formula is,..gross B&C score of rack, subtract 100, squared, x $2.

A 150" buck fine will cost $5000, a 200" buck will cost $20,000!

I hope this gets people to think before poaching.

I talked to my Sheriff, the headless body i found was spotted and turned in by a road grader operator, our county Warden did investigate the scene. I havent heard what was determined yet. I do know that no vehicle/deer accident was reported in that area,..looks more like it was poached.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> I see where the price of getting caught poaching is going UP next year! Good News imo.
> 
> The formula is,..gross B&C score of rack, subtract 100, squared, x $2.
> 
> ...


Good news on the fines!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Update on the headless body,......

My Game Warden just returned my call, which i really appreciate him taking the time.
He said he could find no visible gunshot wound and no visible vehicle impact, he called the Biologist who removed the head to test for ehd, etc,..
He said it was a mature buck that was most likely 5.5 years old, he said he was a nice 10pt, but not huge on the antlers.
He appreciated my concern and asked me to give him a call if i had any questions or issues.
Currently, COD is unknown.


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

Just wondering how the drought is affecting the hunting down there this year. I hunted down there last year and it was dry but some of the creeks still held a little water. Are the creeks all dried up, are the cattle ponds dried up also? I hunt up in the NE/NC part of the state.


----------



## cdawg (Feb 12, 2012)

steveo19 said:


> Just wondering how the drought is affecting the hunting down there this year. I hunted down there last year and it was dry but some of the creeks still held a little water. Are the creeks all dried up, are the cattle ponds dried up also? I hunt up in the NE/NC part of the state.


It's very dry. Most creeks have little or no water. Ponds are down or dry. Even the lakes are down quite a bit. I am in the north-central part of the state and can't ever remember a summer as hot and dry as this one was.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

Anyone from south central seeing any action? I'm not getting any pictures at all the last couple weeks


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Ft Riley here, anyone else hunt on Riley?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

full moon, deer movement was still very good this evening


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes it was, deer moved a lot this evening. Just couldn't get one to close the gap


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I cant buy an "E" to spell deer this morning, haha zero movement.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Same with me last night zmax. I walked in on a little yearling. She watched me climb my stand and went back to eating. Hung out for a bit and she left. Thats all the deer i saw last night.

I did get a surprise when 3 coyotes less than a 100 yards away starting howling.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I got an "o" with my "e", doe just walked by at 15y,...got down wind, stopped to smell the vanilla extract, and slowly walked on by, its very calm and damp from the morning dew, I didnt hear her until she was within 20, walkin along the crp edge to creek timber.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

6 does 200y south jumpin, playin, all alert lookin to the east, I am north of them , yote or something going on,..2 small bucks comin into view, 175


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

A nice doe just walked thru in the creek water below me. Got a couple pics, but im unsure how to post them from my phone.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Here are a couple pics from this mornings hunt. 

This first photo is a view looking south from my stand, basically, its 20y to the near side of the crp and 40y to the far side. The Does and bucks all entered the creek line where the west tree line bumps out, there is a low drainage area there, i have a stand on the other side of the creek in that area but am seriously considering moving it to the east bank side.










Here is the Doe who passed below me in the water.










I also had a Doe walk by here on my north edge,..this view is to the north west.










I havent got any pics of any great bucks here yet this year, just your average typical stuff. Last year, there were at least 2 studs on the property,..im hoping they return, time will tell,...


----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

Cool pic Z!


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

i had a couple big 6-8 pointers out in ottawa where i hunt sept 1st but since i haven't seen much movement at all.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

nice updates! thats the kind of stuff i like to get on and read


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

looks like a great stand location Z!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

Already posted this on the board but not in this thread.

Shot this one Sept 18th with my Bowtech Invasion. Got it on video too. Measured 183. Mainframe 10 that is 20.5 inches wide. Had 15 inches of extra points.

video of hunt (first time ever editing so not needs some more work but it will do for now)
http://youtu.be/zbqQDtqWc1I


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing, Congrats &^10!


----------



## itallushrt (Sep 14, 2006)

kybeau said:


> Already posted this on the board but not in this thread.
> 
> Shot this one Sept 18th with my Bowtech Invasion. Got it on video too. Measured 183. Mainframe 10 that is 20.5 inches wide. Had 15 inches of extra points.
> 
> ]


Congrats and go cats!


----------



## outdooraholic (Apr 15, 2008)

kybeau, congrats on the huge buck!!! but as a viewer, im gonna constructivly suggest using a different transition than the "warp speed" thing.....bout made me sick  try a fade out or something. not trying to tear down - but build up!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

outdooraholic said:


> kybeau, congrats on the huge buck!!! but as a viewer, im gonna constructivly suggest using a different transition than the "warp speed" thing.....bout made me sick  try a fade out or something. not trying to tear down - but build up!



That was one of the thingd that i wanted to fix after putting it together the first time.

Also want to time the cuts with the music... not to mention change the music


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

itallushrt said:


> Congrats and go cats!


Yes! Go Cats!!!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Got a absolute giant on camera this past week so I hunted hard but no luck. I have a couple other shooters in the area also but I am very tempted to wait and see if the big one will give me a shot. I'm not very optimistic about getting a chance @ him but I have that little feeling in the back in my mind that every time I go out could be my lucky day! Some bucks on camera sparring a little bit and this morning had a small buck chasing a group of 3 does. Also found a decent 5x4 (120"-130") dead and it appears to be disease that killed him with no wounds on the body whatsoever, so the game warden was called to come recover the deer. Sucks to see good bucks like that to die of natural causes, the drought has really taken its toll up here in NCK. 

Let's keep the good info coming on here!


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

ikeinks said:


> Got a absolute giant on camera this past week so I hunted hard but no luck.



Uhh...pics?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

ttt


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Hunted up in Kansas this weekend. All the bucks I saw were solo and one nice 8 worked a scrape for a couple of minutes. Does already wanted nothing to do with the bucks. Rut might hit early this year? On a side note, every single local I talked to was as nice as a person can be. Great state and great people. Can't wait to get back up there!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Lookin like we are gonna have some better temps later in the week!!


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

kspseshooter said:


> Lookin like we are gonna have some better temps later in the week!!


Are you guys going out before the cold front or after


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

*tim* said:


> Are you guys going out before the cold front or after


As soon as I get rid of this damn cold that has me coughing all the time!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

To go along with my post, #239,..I scouted a property which i havent had a camera on hardly at all this year, It was a very eventful evening, the deer did didnt really start to show until near sunset,..There was a group of does leading the way, followed by 5 bucks. In the last few minutes, i had a solid 140+/-walk to me, i didnt get his pic, he was all alone and stopped to feed at 19y.





































I like to sit stands to watch and see where deer are entering the typical evening food sources, it also helps to better trim shooting lanes, these deer all entered from the south with an east wind blowing me right to them, they could have taken a trail that is 25y from the stand, but chose to go to the next entrance trail which is 45y, I have blocked off that trail with brush. Preferring to have them use the 25y trail,..yes, they were downwind and i was using vanilla extract for a cover scent.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I sat to observe morning movement yesterday am, we had a nw wind, i didnt have any bucks, but the does help me to determine what else needs to be cleared for shooting lanes. This firast doe was at 48y, she had a little one with her. she fed around and was at 27y in the next photo. This is looking west from the stand.



















I removed those few deadlimbs, they cant be seen during lowlight conditions and can ruin a shot.

the main deer trail comes thru to the north of this stand at 18y, there is another trail at 28 to the north of it running parallel. There were 10+ does during this sit coming from several directions.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

ZMAX has done his homework setting stands.........


----------



## ADoura (Feb 8, 2012)

Can't wait to get to Kansas!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Brian, after getting your reports, I have officially gotten the "itch"!! I did get out Sunday and moved a stand and made sure the other ones on this property were ready to go. Man, this morning was chilly.....the forecast shows a high of 60 for Saturday and I am off work Saturday morning.....may have to go sit in the morning and then watch the Cats kick the Jayhawks all over the field!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

I am counting down the days until mid-nov. I notice where far NC KS may get a freeze soon!


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

With this current weather pattern we may actually have some decent weather in November. Has anyone else noticed the bachelor groups really breaking up? I have bucks on camera now that just recently I had pictures of that were a mile+ away.


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

With this current weather pattern we may actually have some decent weather in November. Has anyone else noticed the bachelor groups really breaking up? I have bucks on camera now that just recently I had pictures of that were a mile+ away.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

my buddy killed a nice 9 pt last night. my phone is messed up so i will try to figure a way to get it posted tonight or tom.

if this is actually cooler year how do you see that effecting the deer movement throughout the year? in SE part of the state where we hunt it hasnt cooled down much and the later part of the month has been the best time, but if it really cools down, what do you think will happen?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

later part of november**


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> my buddy killed a nice 9 pt last night. my phone is messed up so i will try to figure a way to get it posted tonight or tom.
> 
> if this is actually cooler year how do you see that effecting the deer movement throughout the year? in SE part of the state where we hunt it hasnt cooled down much and the later part of the month has been the best time, but if it really cools down, what do you think will happen?


Congrats to your friend, i would like to see some pics! 

Ive been watching my daughter play volleyball, had a tourney yesterday evening, and we just got home from Russell,..I will hunt the morning and see whats happening,..thinking of going to the headless buck property,..need to check hourly wind forecast,.looks like southerly winds, shifting to the north after midnight wedn,..wish that front was 6 hours sooner.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally have a trail cam pic or 2. I will post tomorrow if I cna figure out how. 22 days til I arrive....


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

here is my buddies deer


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to him,..Ive been trying to kill a buck on Oct. 1st since i started bowhunting,..(my birthday),..no luck yet,..i did kill a nice one on oct. 6th in 09'.


----------



## PF LU 533 (Aug 18, 2012)

Hawppy belated bday zmax


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats to your buddy on a fine whitetail!!:darkbeer:


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Zmax, went and bought a couple bottles of vanilla extract, and a couple small spray bottles, I'll let you know how it works for the Mrs. and me. Our first real hunt will be Saturday evening, high of 52 here in SE Kansas, I just can't pass that up!!


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm off work Friday and Saturday, I was supposed to take my youngest son to the Orthodontist Friday morning and get one of my trucks in to the shop for repair. Think I'll change the Ortho appointment and the shop work to next Friday. I can't skip stand time with weather like this!!!


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Last night i sat on the edge of a bean field and had a nice 8 point come by me an hour before dark. Right at dusk the big 180+ came out about 80 yards away and slowly fed away from me


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Lows in the 20s for Friday and Saturday up in my area! Think I'll be able to get out tomorrow evening and possibly Friday morning. There is a 20% chance of *SNOW* Friday morning here in NCK! Won't be able to hunt Saturday though because I have to go watch KSU stomp KU! Weather should be great for everyone this weekend heading out to the stand. Good luck, let's get more buck pics on here.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

KSQ2 said:


> Zmax, went and bought a couple bottles of vanilla extract, and a couple small spray bottles, I'll let you know how it works for the Mrs. and me. Our first real hunt will be Saturday evening, high of 52 here in SE Kansas, I just can't pass that up!!


Do you spray the vanilla extract on the boots or what?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

PF LU 533 said:


> Hawppy belated bday zmax


Belatedly, Thank you!!,...my gift must still be with UPS, i will let ya know when it gets here, lol


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

KSQ2 said:


> Zmax, went and bought a couple bottles of vanilla extract, and a couple small spray bottles, I'll let you know how it works for the Mrs. and me. Our first real hunt will be Saturday evening, high of 52 here in SE Kansas, I just can't pass that up!!


I await your results,..let us know how it works for you


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

KCJayhawk said:


> Do you spray the vanilla extract on the boots or what?


I typ. buy the large bottle from sams, the Mckormick real stuff.

I will put a teaspoon in a cupped hand and wipe both hands together, i then wipe the nape of my neck,..near my arm pits,.and across my pants,..ive been known to even wipe a swaety forehead with it. I sometime sprinkle the leaves or limbs in my stand.
I was using a mister bottle but it quit,..so i just go straight from the bottle. I have had deer directly downwind many times and stay there,..i have had deer eat the vegetation that had vanilla at there level,..
i once told a friend about it,..i poured some in a cupped oak leaf on the ground,..the first deer that came thru that morning went straight to the leaf and licked it clean,..while 20y from the hunter,..
my wife had 2 small bucks looking down on her as she sat on the ground, they were at 10',..they turned and walked away,..shortly there after, she shot an awesome 10pt at 8yards from the ground,..
honestly,..i think vanilla overwhelms a deers nose,..they are curious about it, they like it,..and yes, i have sprayed or sprinkled it on my boots, usually when i am wearing hiking shoes during the warmer season,..would be interesting to spray the bottom of boots and then walk in,..
I have never been swarmed by bees but i have seen vanilla draw a few flies to it,..and i mean like 2,..lol i havent experienced anything bad with using it.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I went for a nice hike this am starting about 8am,..This is a bow only wiha property. It sits at the south end of 8 sections that down have a road going thru them,.the wiha has 800 acres to it. Its about a 7/8m walk to get in here. For this part of kansas where we typ. have a road every mile, that is a long walk,..lol

I really just love the country around here, we have our river and creek valleys,..and our higher pasture elevations.
This is looking east, 


















North east view, the tree line on the left is on the 1/2 mile line, a hedgerow.



























There is water at the east end









This is where i sat down to watch, i had a 5' rock cliff behind me and a good view to the canyon floor below. i would estimat that i am about 40' above the floor of the valley below, the near side of the tall grass was 19y according to Nikon, and it was 28.6 to the hole in the tall grass,..this is with the angle mode on.









My view to the east,..the cedars were blocking the north wind very nicely.









I didnt see any deer this am, but i did find some scrapes under some osage orange,..i still dont know why i didnt take pics there,..i think this will be much better during the rut,..i almost felt like i was elk hunting,..dont i wish!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Tonight I had a 10 mph north wind in my face overlooking a field with the trees behind me. The Dead Down Wind did its job tonight because at one point I had 2 groups of bucks ranging from 20"-120" within 40 yards behind me. The bachelor groups appear to still be intact and my night ended up with no interactions with any mature bucks.


----------



## Richardm1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

JWilson90 said:


> I don't think I'm advertising anything. Kansas advertises itself by the numerous amounts of giant bucks it produces?


Dang straight yo! Lol


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I either need to quit reading this thread or go hunting. I have been saving myself so I wouldn't get burned out. 
Zmax has given me the itch.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

shadetree said:


> I either need to quit reading this thread or go hunting. I have been saving myself so I wouldn't get burned out.
> Zmax has given me the itch.


Totally agree bud! Last season I had the blessing of being able to hunt whenever I wanted and I burned myself out beforr rut even kicked in. I've been 2x this year but the cold weather this weekend is really getn me excited so ill be in a tree all weekend


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep this cool snaps has me pumped but I doubt I can get out til about the 15th........I usually dont start til about halloween anyhow.


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Saw several bucks tonight. Two of which are on my shooter list hopefully I will have a successful update tomorrow morning. Great evening in the woods...love the cooler temps!


----------



## Richardm1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

Can't wait for this weekend! Going to go hunting at Parkville, Mo (by Parma Woods shooting range) with a buddy. We saw two big does last Saturday.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

I have 28 slow days left before I will be there, Good luck all and hunt safe.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I went to check a stand i havent been to this year and finish prepping it. 45y from the stand i found a fresh rub and scrape.
I'm quite certain it is from Nasty,..the old cus has to be 7.5 to 8.5 this year. Judging by his june growth,..he looks to maybe be bigger this year, maybe not,.. a trashy, heavy mass 160. I have a 3 year history with him and i would guess him to be 290 or so, maybe 300lbs.
Hes pickin on a decent tree.









Here are his pics again, the top 2 are him in 2011, and then a 2010 photo, i figure he had to be 4.5 in 2010, maybe older, that last photo is a pic i got of him this past June.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

shadetree said:


> I either need to quit reading this thread or go hunting. I have been saving myself so I wouldn't get burned out.
> Zmax has given me the itch.


In case you havent noticed,..a guy killed a 260" buck,...i refuse to wait for the rut,..it can happen any time. I have killed my 2 best bucks in Oct., a 192 on oct. 27th, had an east wind, and a 168 on oct. 6th, NW wind with a cold front,..both evening kills and both were walking the outside edge of timber in milo,...milo right now is getting hammered, the beans have all but dried up, the wheat fields are bare dirt or no till from corn,..milo,..milo,..milo! oh, and if you have any sunflowers which are still flowering,..they ae walking there every evening,..alfalfa is still hot too,..seeing lots of action on alfalfa


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Good to hear Brian......my best spot, and the spot I got my big one last year, has milo planted on the neighbor's property, which is about 50-60 yards from my stand..........but any kind of north wind is the worst for that stand, it has to be south or west, so that won't work for this weekend....

The only time it looks like will work for me this weekend is going to be Saturday evening...boooooooo!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I hope you put down another giant Ryan!
I was just out to see if some summer fallow wheat stubble had been drilled, and it has. went by 2 other properties, 3 Does were out feeding along a tree line, soybeans there and Does feeding in alfalfa on the other. I went to a stand that needed a bow rope, installed it and took some pics from the stand.

Here it is








I used 5/8"x 12" galvanized bolts to get up this tree, they are on an 18" spacing and should last for years,..lol








and here is a series of pics showing the view
NW








NNW








WNW








West









To the west of this stand there are 2 trails less than 20y where the deer are crossing the creek, and the typ. trail that parallels the creek inside the treeline as well as the outside parallel trail. Its gonna be a productive stand.

This is the sunflower field i have been seeing deer go each evening, this is a short variety.








big heads tho


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunted all afternoon yesterday. Actually it got pretty chilly sitting that long. It always seems that the first sit with cool temps is rough. Guess I didn't dress quite heavy enough. Sat next to a bean field that has been hammered, and had a ton of fresh tracks, but only saw three doe's at nearly dark. Nothing in the field at dark. Really thought the cool weather would maybe get them up a little early.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out last night and seen the most action I've seen. Also had a lot of day time pics on my camera of the previous couple of days


----------



## Richardm1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

Well gang. Went out and unlike last week, didnt see a thing. Going for it again tomorrow! Wish me luck. Taking pics of what I get (if I get anything).


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Come on Oct. 30th, my buddies and I make the 19 hour drive out to NW Kansas to hunt! 

I can't wait to hunt Kansas.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw six real small bucks trail a does through a cut cornfield. Grunting a little too.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I finally stuck one with an arrow after not getting one with my bow the last couple of years. I went out on Friday night and sat in a stand that was near a fresh scrape. At about 7pm a buck came out of the woods in front of me and made a b line straight for the scrape which put him broadside at 20 yards. What's crazy is that I debated whether he was a shooter or not when he first started walking towards me. I couldn't get a good profile of him but I could just tell he had good mass and was pretty decent overall. Needless to say I was pretty jacked when I walked up on him. Ended up scoring a little over 166. Still gets my blood pumping just thinking about him. Now I guess I'll film my buddies hunt and chase some ducks this season.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^ nice!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Thats awesome! Congrats and ^10! I still say, the early season is best, less chance of bucks being broken racked and they havent had alot of pressure.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

What crops? Any other notes of interest?


----------



## dewayne crews (Jun 23, 2007)

great looking area.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats on a great buck


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I was hunting about 20 yards inside the corner of a bean field. On the edge of the been field there were two fresh scrapes. My stand faces a pocket of CRP with about 30 acres of woods around it. The buck came out of the woods and went to check it's scrape. Unfortunately for him I was in his path.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

zmax hunter said:


> I still say, the early season is best, less chance of bucks being broken racked and they havent had alot of pressure.


I may start to be a believer of this if I get lucky again in the early season. The problem I've had with the rut is that the deer run around in different places each day it's hard to get a read on them.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

congrats on that deer! unique rack


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Super buck man! Congrats to you!!!!!

Went out last night to a spot that really doesn't get going until November, but it was close to home and the wife and kids were going to wait for me to get home before we went out for supper. Only saw one group of 3 does and a small buck about 6:45 about 100 yards away.....this spot always has a TON of coyotes in the past, and last night was no different; yotes barking in all directions, had one barking behind me about 50 yards and then came trotting by me, but too fast for a shot.....man those things need to die!!!

Have a family reunion today for the wife's side, so no hunting now til next weekend or after.......It sure was fun to get out though!


----------



## zyxw (Feb 19, 2007)

JWilson90 said:


> Totally agree bud! Last season I had the blessing of being able to hunt whenever I wanted and I burned myself out beforr rut even kicked in. I've been 2x this year but the cold weather this weekend is really getn me excited so ill be in a tree all weekend


Glad that doesnt happen to me. I can hunt every day for 3 months straight and still get depressed when the season ends


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin (Nov 18, 2009)

Starting to see pretty good movement last couple days, watched a nice ten point walk around a bean field edge last nite an hour before dark. Gonna get a closer look at him tonite--will keep u posted--first have to watch the chiefs lose!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I climbed in a stand about 15m ago, hadnt even sat down, had a small 8pt walkin the milo 50y out, I glassed the area quick and spotted a narrow 10pt on his feet lookin around, about 350 south of me, he alked away voing south, might have seen me climb the ladder, I dont know, regardless, they are moving now here.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Well here goes round three and two solid days of hunting. I'm in the mile high stand. Winds are out of the wsw. I'm hoping for some action tonight. I had fun shooting out to 80 yards at a hay bale this afternoon. It's fun to watch the arrow arc. . I will probably head home tonight...unless I'm feeling spunky!

Deer have been moving...just not under my stand. Good luck to all tonight. 

Great buck kstatemallard!


----------



## Richardm1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

No luck in Parkville Missouri. Going to buy my tags for Kansas this coming Friday. I have a 2012 hunting atlas that Kansas wild life sent me but I can not seem to find any location (public) near me. I see the closes is Leavenworth (Toganoxie), Clinton in Douglas and Miami county (hillsdale) but they do not have coordinates of how to get there. Doesn't help that I don't know how to read a map. Does anyone around my area know of good public hunting spots? Thanks in advance for any help. Good out there and be safe guys!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont like to post other peoples pics,..so here is the link to a thread with another SEK giant, they say it scored 208.

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=204532&MESSAGES=13&state=ks


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Heard a rumor here at Ft Riley that somewhere here in KS there was a new state record killed last week, anyone hear about this?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

This...
View attachment 1491470


There was a thread about it on here somewhere...


----------



## GAbuck84 (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow that's a freak. Anyone know the story or where in KS?


----------



## kchapman (Sep 14, 2006)

From what I have seen...shot in Baxter Springs, KS. not far from the Neosho river. Gross in the 260's, net 230's NT.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice buck kstatemallards!!! Congrats!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

I wish I could help. I don't hunt up in that area. If you have google earth, you can get on the kdwpt website and download a google earth map of kansas public hunting land spots. It's pretty cool!

http://kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/KDWPT-Info/Locations/Hunting-Fishing-Maps-by-County/Fall-Hunting-Atlas/GPS-Information-Files

Clicky on the Google Earth File Download tab. This is only if you already have Google earth installed on your computer. 





Richardm1981 said:


> No luck in Parkville Missouri. Going to buy my tags for Kansas this coming Friday. I have a 2012 hunting atlas that Kansas wild life sent me but I can not seem to find any location (public) near me. I see the closes is Leavenworth (Toganoxie), Clinton in Douglas and Miami county (hillsdale) but they do not have coordinates of how to get there. Doesn't help that I don't know how to read a map. Does anyone around my area know of good public hunting spots? Thanks in advance for any help. Good out there and be safe guys!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

What do you guys think


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Some great bucks taken so far this year I cant wait until nov 7 when I get back to the farm to try my luck


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

sleeperls said:


> What do you guys think


I think hell yeah!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> What do you guys think


Monster!! Looks a little young still too.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

I've started seeing young bucks work scrapes in and right outside the farm yard. And some older bucks are starting to show up on the trail cameras. Here's some pictures of young bucks in the yard. 

Buck on the right is working a scrape at the edge of the yard









another scrape started









And another scrape.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> What do you guys think


If it would be your best buck to date I'd say hell yeah. I have never pretended to know much on this site but if I had to guess I'd say that is a 3.5 yo deer. He looks aweful lean and lacks the "pot" belly of say a 4.5 or 5.5 yo buck. Also I don't see him having the "knock knee" appearance of older dear, nor the really rounded rear rump. My uneducated guess this is a 3.5 yo old with FANTASTIC potential and genetics. Looking at him here on the screen its easy to say pass, in the field may be not so much. I'd like to think in Kansas however you can do better and I'd like to think I'd pass, but I doubt it. I'd never criticize you for taking a deer like this. Best of luck!


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

mlrs said:


> I live in Wichita and hunt out that way a fair bit. Are you hunting private land or public? What are you wanting to know about the area?
> 
> 
> mlrs


Thanks for the reply. What time is the rut "generally" in effect. I'll be in pennalosa with an outfitter.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

dukklr19 said:


> I live an hour west. Who are you hunting with? There isn't much public out this way and what is public has been pounded by Nov.


I will be in pennalosa with twin fork outfitters.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks for the input. And yes this will be the biggest deer ive ran across yet in my neck of the woods. Anything over 150 is a trophy to me. The biggest buck ive shot with a bow is 0. With a gun Maybe 110. 

Few more pics. What do you guys think he scores 155-160?


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

sleeperls said:


> Thanks for the input. And yes this will be the biggest deer ive ran across yet in my neck of the woods. Anything over 150 is a trophy to me. The biggest buck ive shot with a bow is 0. With a gun Maybe 110.
> 
> Few more pics. What do you guys think he scores 155-160?


I'm guessing 165. Maybe more depending on mass.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

kstatemallards said:


> I'm guessing 165. Maybe more depending on mass.


Tough to tell scores (for me ) by pics. 150s-160s didn't matter if its your biggest and you'd be happy. Draw, get a solid anchor and a good release. Buck fever got me last yr on a 150+ and as soon as I released I peaked and shot under him. Didn't make that mistake this year. but missed my biggest to date last yr cuz of peaking. Its easy to do. Dont peek! Aim small miss small. Good luck. Lets see a pic on here soon.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ill hunt him when i get a chance. Sat tonight, but there are cumming in a little before daylight and just after dark. The only place i could put my blind is like 8 yards from the trail. If not it would be in the wide open of the summerfallow wheat field. I think i know where they are going and hopefully can get them in the daylight.


----------



## catfish2 (Aug 15, 2010)

gasman8 said:


> If it would be your best buck to date I'd say hell yeah. I have never pretended to know much on this site but if I had to guess I'd say that is a 3.5 yo deer. He looks aweful lean and lacks the "pot" belly of say a 4.5 or 5.5 yo buck. Also I don't see him having the "knock knee" appearance of older dear, nor the really rounded rear rump. My uneducated guess this is a 3.5 yo old with FANTASTIC potential and genetics. Looking at him here on the screen its easy to say pass, in the field may be not so much. I'd like to think in Kansas however you can do better and I'd like to think I'd pass, but I doubt it. I'd never criticize you for taking a deer like this. Best of luck!


You pass that deer in Penalosa,.............. you might wish you hadn't by the end of your stay


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

I think this turkey is mocking me.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Wth is it on. Two rocks?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

kstatemallards said:


> I'm guessing 165. Maybe more depending on mass.


I wouldn't hesitate to shoot him at all! Good luck


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

catfish2 said:


> You pass that deer in Penalosa,.............. you might wish you hadn't by the end of your stay


Penalosa not producing deer like this? I've never hunted the area before. Going on the recommendation of a friend


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

It's a turkey on one mineral lick on one rock. 




sleeperls said:


> Wth is it on. Two rocks?


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

gasman8 said:


> Thanks for the reply. What time is the rut "generally" in effect. I'll be in pennalosa with an outfitter.


I would say some time between the 10th -20th of November. Opening weekend of bird season is the second weekend in November and I have watched several bucks over the years fighting and starting to check does a little. It seems like after about the 10th I don't see the bigger bucks as much untill about the 20th or so. I am guessing they are shacked up with some does during that time.


mlrs


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> I dont like to post other peoples pics,..so here is the link to a thread with another SEK giant, they say it scored 208.
> 
> http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=204532&MESSAGES=13&state=ks


I know these guys. A deer like this couldn't have happened to better people. They film for "Midwest Whitetail" on the internet. I think they said this hunt airs Sunday evening, but I may be wrong. His cameraman shot a nice buck last yr on film, might find it on the webesite also.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Sitting on some public this evening, will update if anything interesting shows up.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Small bucks and does all feeding together here in western Kansas. Bigger bucks staying in the bedding areas until right at dark. Deer are hitting wheat hard right now. Had one basket rack moving fast checking trails and scraping last night. Only going to get better from here on out. Oh and awesome buck Mallards!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

In my blind now. Hopefully they will show up early.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Daniel,
I finally found a photo of your deer, he looks great,Congratulations!
Paulia


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Not a lot going on tonight, had one young buck cruise through 30 mns before sundown but nothing else seemed to be on their feet.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Mad at myself, i set up and brushed in a ground blind this afternoon,..and forgot to take pics,...lol i will be back out there soon and get some, i also created 3 scrapes and set a trail cam on the scrape/rub pictured in an earlier post


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

I sat this evening as well. Not any buck movement at all. Also checked a trail camera where I have gotten a lot of buck pictures since June. I had 1 buck in 6 days on it, so I wonder what is going on. I have heard about the October lull before the start of the rut but what the hell?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

had one little buck come behind me. The others i ran into on the walk out. They didnt know what i was so they where blowing, so i just blew back and got in my car and left.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I think I will stay out of the woods this weekend....the temps are supposed to be around 80 degrees and lows in the mid 50's. As much as I have the "itch" to go out, I am going to be cautious and wait til the weekend of the 20th or after.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hawkfarm said:


> I've started seeing young bucks work scrapes in and right outside the farm yard. And some older bucks are starting to show up on the trail cameras. Here's some pictures of young bucks in the yard.
> 
> Buck on the right is working a scrape at the edge of the yard
> 
> ...


Would you mind selling me your place?:wink:


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

AintNoGriz said:


> I think I will stay out of the woods this weekend....the temps are supposed to be around 80 degrees and lows in the mid 50's. As much as I have the "itch" to go out, I am going to be cautious and wait til the weekend of the 20th or after.


Hopefully we'll all be watching THUNDERSTORMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> I think I will stay out of the woods this weekend....the temps are supposed to be around 80 degrees and lows in the mid 50's. As much as I have the "itch" to go out, I am going to be cautious and wait til the weekend of the 20th or after.


I'm going to do the same. I might go out Sunday night. We will see. Youngsters are moving but that's about it. I watched 6 1.5 year old bucks trail a doe last saturday night through a cornfield. I did see a lot of does this morning on my way to work. The cold temps had them out a little longer I guess.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

i have not been out yet. i am retired so have plenty of time to hunt. will start hunting mornings before daylight saving time starts so dont have to get up so early.
seeing a few smaller bucks sparring a little.lots of rubs.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Got some better pics of mine. Hopefully they will stick around after the milo is out, but i doubt it. Then they will move on over to places i cant hunt.

If i would have got access to this place earlier in the year i prob could of atleast seen him in daylight hours.


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

sitting tonight and trying to spy on a monster I had located before I left for a Canadian duck hunt. I left a camera over a small corn pile but for whatever reason my darn hand held camera won't show me any pics.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

U actually have to get up an hour earlier when the time changes. "Fall back and spring forward"


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Driving home from work this AM there was a pretty nice buck standing on some public hunting. Didn't see one deer this AM until I drove by there. Figured they would be moving a little more with the temp right around freezing.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Finished trimming some shooting lanes today, checked a trail cam,..lots of bucks, these are the better ones, not including all the spike, forky, & 6 pointers,.. nothing real special. There should be some giants cruising thru here during the rut,..I still havent found the 14" G2 buck,..hopefully he will return.

One buck has alot of character,..and next year, the property could have several very nice bucks,..


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Didn't set tonight but since everyone else is posting their hit list I will too..








3rd yr on cam. Probably 5.5 yr old and hangs around the most.








UGLY droptine. Needs to be shot, my brother has dibs on him.








Hit list #2. Freaky guy but a ghost, holding out hope.








Hit list #1. Big guy, but also a ghost. In my wildest dreams.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Big guy looks to net boone,.imo,..It would be him or tag soup, daylight pic there,..stay sharp and focused,..Best of Luck!

may i ask, was that an evening or morning photo?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Big guy looks to net boone,.imo,..It would be him or tag soup, daylight pic there,..stay sharp and focused,..Best of Luck!
> 
> may i ask, was that an evening or morning photo?


morning 3 weeks ago. had him on camera same spot last year 2x in 6 months. Slim chances but let's be honest that's why EVERY hunter hunts big whitetail, for a chance!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Holy smokes Ike, I would keep the apples out! Personally I like freak #2, he's got some nasty bases. Good luck!


----------



## DerekLaBarr (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone used any grunting or rattling in the Southeastern or Eastern parts of Kansas yet? Kinda new to bowhunting and still trying to learn the tricks. If you have grunted or rattled, have you had any success yet?


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Some people frown against blind rattling, especially this early. However; I've had some of my best success doing a blind rattle/grunt the last week of October through the rut. Just don't go crazy with too close of interval. Once every 30-45 minutes is more than enough. 

Good luck! 




DerekLaBarr said:


> Has anyone used any grunting or rattling in the Southeastern or Eastern parts of Kansas yet? Kinda new to bowhunting and still trying to learn the tricks. If you have grunted or rattled, have you had any success yet?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

ikeinks said:


> morning 3 weeks ago. had him on camera same spot last year 2x in 6 months. Slim chances but let's be honest that's why EVERY hunter hunts big whitetail, for a chance!


Ok, so, imo,.. google earth the camera location,...look for where he is coming from,..and look for where he might be going,..maybe move a camera towards those areas. With such an infrequency of pics, it sounds like you may be just on the edge or fringe of his core, or he knows when you are there,..I have an old buck on a property of mine, he is a ghost, i will get his pic once or twice a year. I see his tracks often, often enough to know its him, he doesnt seem to use the same trail alot and lives in about 40 acres of woods. I have bumped him numerous times while doing stand work, shed hunting, etc,..i have to wonder how many times he has just laid still and let me go about my business. Like the time i worked the ground in the morning and planted a food plot,...his wide heavy splayed out tracks were there that afternoon when i planted it,..I was gone for maybe 1 1/2hrs for lunch,..i really feel that he came over to see what i had done after i left.


I really hope you get a chance at him before this rut hits and he's off chasin tail,..


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

zmax hunter said:


> Ok, so, imo,.. google earth the camera location,...look for where he is coming from,..and look for where he might be going,..maybe move a camera towards those areas. With such an infrequency of pics, it sounds like you may be just on the edge or fringe of his core, or he knows when you are there,..I have an old buck on a property of mine, he is a ghost, i will get his pic once or twice a year. I see his tracks often, often enough to know its him, he doesnt seem to use the same trail alot and lives in about 40 acres of woods. I have bumped him numerous times while doing stand work, shed hunting, etc,..i have to wonder how many times he has just laid still and let me go about my business. Like the time i worked the ground in the morning and planted a food plot,...his wide heavy splayed out tracks were there that afternoon when i planted it,..I was gone for maybe 1 1/2hrs for lunch,..i really feel that he came over to see what i had done after i left. I really hope you get a chance at him before this rut hits and he's off chasin tail,..


Google earth has been used and he stays about 1 mile north of me in a BIG patch of trees with no real reason to leave that area. I know the landowner who also has pictures of him and he also hunts. It's kind of a race to see who can get him. 2 years ago I had a 202" deer on camera during rut that I had never seen that had came from the same patch of trees, but got shot during rifle season north of me. I think rut will be my best opportunity to find him down in my area searching for tail. We shall see but thanks for the good luck wishes!

Tonight looks like another north wind for me so I will try to make it out & sit. Last night I just watched the field from the truck and saw that 8 pt that I posted pics of. He is nothing special but he's getting old and starting to go down hill.

Good luck to everyone hunting today. Will check back in this evening if anything cool happens.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

nice thanks for posting. good photos.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

ikeinks said:


> Didn't set tonight but since everyone else is posting their hit list I will too..
> 
> View attachment 1494000
> 
> ...


great photos. thanks for posting. good luck. KJ


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Mine never showed on cam last night


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

first morning in the stand.great morning to be out. 45 degrees when i left the house. drove 10 miles north to the farm.thermometer on the jeep said 41 degrees when i got there. was dressed just right. 5 mph wind out of the south. was in the stand by7:15. saw a doe working her way around the bean field at 7:45. nothing else moving. got out at 9:30. i have to go out a few times to build up my staying time until i can set for 3 hrs.always enjoy seeing how everyone else is doing so keep posting. good luck hunting. KJ


----------



## FlatLandhunter (Oct 11, 2012)

Going out Friday afternoon, seeing lots of Does being chased around by young Bucks...havent seen the big ones yet but I know they are out there. Waiting on a pack of Grave digger broadheads, should be here today - looking forward to using them this weekend. I am hunting just south of Augusta ks.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

It always amazes me how healthy these Kansas deer look. This is my first year hunting Kansas and I have passed on a few good ones. I just hope I am not passing on 150" deer that I think are 130's because of their bodies! A 3 year old Kansas deer in Oct looks like a 5 year old NE Oklahoma deer during the rut. Looking forward to getting back up there. Good luck to all of you!


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

Good luck in Kansas. I doubt you are passing 150 inch deer. You'd know one if you saw it.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks. I was exaggerating a little. I imagine the rule applies.. If you don't have to ask yourself if it's big enough you should probably get ready!


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> It always amazes me how healthy these Kansas deer look. This is my first year hunting Kansas and I have passed on a few good ones. I just hope I am not passing on 150" deer that I think are 130's because of their bodies! A 3 year old Kansas deer in Oct looks like a 5 year old NE Oklahoma deer during the rut. Looking forward to getting back up there. Good luck to all of you!


I try not look at the body when iam trying to score a rack if the buck gives me the time to do so.
we do have some big bodied deer. i have a doe on the farm i will bet she weighs 160 to 185 lbs. this is the third year i have seen her. she has a growth on her right front knee like a big scab so shes easy to ID.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Hopefully the rain will bring them out in nw kansas. I think the morning might be a good hunt.


----------



## lbecker26 (Nov 25, 2011)

i plan on going out sat but susposed to be lots of rain. not sure waht to do now.


----------



## Richardm1981 (Nov 3, 2011)

lbecker26 said:


> i plan on going out sat but susposed to be lots of rain. not sure waht to do now.


Yeah, very bad weather predicted here. I'm shooting for Sunday.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Have any of you noticed an increase or decrease in deer populations in your area? i am not talking about disease kills but do to the drouth. here in nc Kansas a lot of ponds have dried up. i am lucky to have alot of springs on my farm, they actually are the starting head waters for a major creek in our area.i have noticed a deer increase on the farm. i believe they are moving out of the small timber patches that had drainage ponds that dried up.this is not a bad thing for me, maybe a little more crop depletation but not enough to be a problem.
good luck hunting. KJ


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Yesterday I picked about 300 lbs of apples to put out in my feeding areas and scouted a field with not much action. Going out tonight to sit over a field. Cool and cloudy with a chance of rain here in NCK. Hopefully the deer will be moving, but if not I might try a little rattle or grunt tonight if nothing is moving. I think it's still pretty early to rattle/grunt but you never know it might work. Any comments on early rattling or grunting are appreciated. Good luck fellow hunters.


----------



## Coryha (Sep 1, 2009)

I had three bucks come straight down wind from me this week - The second was a definte shooter but they ended up jumping out to about 50 yards into the field - I gave a few grunts once they were just past me but had absolutely no effect - Bucks are still running together in here. Heading out in the ran in a second and again in the morning.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

In my blind now. If I would have hunted this set up last night I would of had him. He was out 30 min before sun set


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am a little late to get on here this year. But I am pretty sad, I have a place in south central KS to hunt but I am not getting any good pics this year like I was last year. It seems all the bucks have moved off. I know the drought has a big part to do with it. I am really hoping things change, heck they cant even sow wheat until they get some adequate moisture. Good luck to everyone and hope you knock a big one down this year.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Finally getting some good rain for once!!! I am going to check my one camera on Sunday and try to repair a permanent stand at the same location....hopefully have some good pics from the cam, I can't wait.

Keep posting pics everyone, either from your stands or from your cams, it keeps me pumped until I start going out!!!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

He keeps giving me the slip, but im going to get him. Or atleast every time i climb in my blind i ask god for a shot at him. And im faaaar from a religious person.


----------



## jwilliams1085 (Jul 18, 2012)

good luck man...that is a beast


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW!! nice buck. good luck..


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> He keeps giving me the slip, but im going to get him. Or atleast every time i climb in my blind i ask god for a shot at him. And im faaaar from a religious person.


OKAAAY KILLLL HIMMM! Be patient, he'll hang around!


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

Non-resident question:
If I have drawn an either sex tag for unit 4 can you purchase an additional doe tag after you fill a buck tag? Regs are a bit confusing. Thanks for any input.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I think so, but id call the co in the unit your hunting just to make sure.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

checked one cam yesterday and in 3 weeks had a number of does and yearlings at just about any hour. Only had some small bucks and they were even at night. I was a little disappointed. This ground has the potential for a giant to cruise through. Patience.......


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

At Sleeperls, that is a beautiful buck. Good Luck hunting him.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

He hasn't shown the past two nights. So I'm. Not going back out until it gets colder. Had to put some blinds up and. Prob pushed him out.


None of the scrapes have. Been refreshed since the rain


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Had 4 cruise by me tonight. Had a decent 10 but passed him. Really hoping the 12 will show at my others spots within a mile range


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is there anyone on this thread that is actually a Kansas hunter? Perhaps maybe someone that hunts public land or WIHA.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

bigtrey37 said:


> Is there anyone on this thread that is actually a Kansas hunter? Perhaps maybe someone that hunts public land or WIHA.


Yes.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

cunninghamww said:


> Yes.


Yeap.


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

I read one of your post cunningham....getting flamed for "trespassing" with the wardens right? haha was that you...what part of KS do you live


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

bigtrey37 said:


> Is there anyone on this thread that is actually a Kansas hunter? Perhaps maybe someone that hunts public land or WIHA.



I do.


mlrs


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

bigtrey37 said:


> I read one of your post cunningham....getting flamed for "trespassing" with the wardens right? haha was that you...what part of KS do you live


Yes, that was me. Lol. Live in lawrence. Been hunting all the WIHA's within an hours drive of here and around Clinton lake.


----------



## bigtrey37 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a pretty nice one I've been hunting. Havent got one yet but seen a few and TONS of sign...PM me if you want maybe we can share info..I too am a transfer out here..I'm originally from Oklahoma so the WIHA was my choice over public land


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Have things slowed down some out west? Seemed like some cooler weather a week or so ago brought some nice action, but not many reports since? 

I wantto read some good stuff!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I sat in the truck yesterday evening to watch a property, i lost count with over 30 deer out, im sure there was 40 plus, i had 23 walk by me,..at 30y while sitting in the truck, windows down, radio softly playing,..at least 10 bucks, no giants but a couple nice ones. There was a large framed buck that came out late 400+ from me.
Small bucks were sparring alot, other bucks working scrapes, taking turns, did not see any chasing. These deer were all heading for a sunflower field. Several big BIG does,..lol


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

was in stand at 7;15 this morning thought the deer would be moving with the cool front moving in. nothing showed up. got out at 9:00.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

mlrs said:


> I do.
> 
> 
> mlrs


Does MLRS stand for Multiple Launch Rocket System?


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

It's been pretty slow here in the southeast parts. Seems like it's been windy everyday!


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin (Nov 18, 2009)

had lots of chasing last nite after the sun went down. Did some grunting and really got them coming in to check it out. Starting to get going pretty good here in NE kansas--hope the temp keeps droping


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Kansasbowhuntin said:


> had lots of chasing last nite after the sun went down. Did some grunting and really got them coming in to check it out. Starting to get going pretty good here in NE kansas--hope the temp keeps droping


That's good news, I'm going out tomorrow and Saturday. Temps are supposed to be low 70s most of next week but then start dropping before the weekend. I start my vacation on the 1st so I'm hoping for a biiiiiiiiig cold snap!!!!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Checked a property today, numerous scrapes popping up from 10 days ago,..rubs rubs, and more rubs,..buck activity has really picked up,..

and,..here is a link to 2 huge western ks bucks killed recently. one is supposed to go 220!!

http://forums.bowsite.com/tf/regional/thread.cfm?threadid=204906&MESSAGES=1&state=ks


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Starting to see some scrapes pop up but have yet to see any chasing going on. From what I've seen on camera and in the field the past couple days the bucks are still grouped up and the does still have fawns on them. Won't be able to sit again until next Thursday or Friday.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

The little ones in my area are out and about, but most are still in groups and the does still with a fawn in toe.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

Kansas Jack said:


> Have any of you noticed an increase or decrease in deer populations in your area? i am not talking about disease kills but do to the drouth. here in nc Kansas a lot of ponds have dried up. i am lucky to have alot of springs on my farm, they actually are the starting head waters for a major creek in our area.i have noticed a deer increase on the farm. i believe they are moving out of the small timber patches that had drainage ponds that dried up.this is not a bad thing for me, maybe a little more crop depletation but not enough to be a problem.
> good luck hunting. KJ


still asking.


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

SGT_Steck said:


> Does MLRS stand for Multiple Launch Rocket System?



Indeed it does.


mlrs


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

mlrs said:


> Indeed it does.
> 
> 
> mlrs


I was chief of a launcher for a few years. Sad to say I miss them days.


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

SGT_Steck said:


> I was chief of a launcher for a few years. Sad to say I miss them days.


I can understand that. I have reclassed and don't get to mess with them much any more. I miss it myself.


mlrs


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it really ethical to use a Multiple Launch Rocket System when deer hunting? What kind of KE and FPS did you have? Could you use 1 pin out to a mile or 2?

Thank you both for your service!


----------



## b0hunt3r29 (May 7, 2009)

I'm in kansas guys fixing to start a 4 day bowhunt, what's the deer doing??


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

moving real late before dark, and depending on cover some in the morning.


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

Seeing does only and on trail cams havent had any bucks on cams for about a month!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well im way south of you. But here there is minimal movment with these warm temps. The good ones on cam are moving about 1 1/2 hrs before light. But every area can be different.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

scrapes and rubs are showing up everywhere on me. I typically dont hold any bucks until this time of year on my place. As soon as the cattle go up they come and hide from the rifle hunters in my pasture haha.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Due to hot and dry conditions this summer, I have been very unmotivated to get out in the stand. Where I hunt, all the water in the near vicinity has dried up. Going to have that issue solved for next year though. Tool advantage of the dry summer and used our little dozer to build a new pond in a deep ravine on a seasonal stream. She's about 10 feet deep, so i'll be the only water around in dry years like the last couple.  Anyway, I'm finally out here and it feels good to be back in the trees. Tonight is my first time out this year, and its plenty hot and windy. I wish I could explain why I felt I had to wear Under Armor tonight.....*** was I thinking? Good luck to everyone this year.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

looks like some nice weather comming yalls way in about a week (if the weather man isnt lying). ill be out there on the 1st for a few days. can wait to get out there


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

How 'bout them Wildcats?????? It's too damn hot to sit in the treestand this week. Until Thursday!


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

Go State!
Sat two times this weekend and saw several does. Early and Late.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

If I get my wheat in the ground this week, I'll be in tree from there on out!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

stevesbuck said:


> Seeing does only and on trail cams havent had any bucks on cams for about a month!


same here... what the h3ll is going on?


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Leaving SC this week for 5 day bow hunt. Looks like a front is coming through. Rain then cooler. Anyone confirm?


----------



## seather (Oct 14, 2008)

Supposed to get below freezing over night towards the end of the week into the weekend. But I've seen the forcast change quickly... was supposed to be in the 80's today. they changed it this morning to only a high of 60


----------



## Buick80 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hunted both nights this weekend, beautiful weather for sitting. Had a nice 8pt step out around 6:45pm behind me about 30 yards. He was pretty spooky and wouldn't approach my doe decoy. Had some buck urine out as well. Just trying different things. Still early I know. 

Deer appear to be hitting the cut corn right now so watch for that in the evenings. Not much moving in the mornings. Looking forward to some cooler weather.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

kingfishn1 said:


> Leaving SC this week for 5 day bow hunt. Looks like a front is coming through. Rain then cooler. Anyone confirm?


Where are you headed to in KS? Also, where you form in SC? lol...just moved from the upstate to ks.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

I hate to say it, but haven't been out yet this season. Looking to get out this Friday morning for a few hours, looks like a nice cold front will be pushing through.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah the weatherman missed the forecast for today. I got overcast with light mist and a 10 mph wind, so Im going out this evening to try my luck. What do you guys normally make of rubs on trees? I've heard the higher the rub the bigger the buck. What about which side of the tree it's on? Just looking for some expertise from more experienced hunters. Thanks


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Today is nice and cloudy and cool. Getting pictures of new bucks making the rounds and setting up scrapes/rubs.

fri/sat/sun hopefully things will be moving. I pray the wind is right for the stand i want to hunt those days.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Heading back up to the promise land this weekend. Lows in the 30's! Thanks you lord! You guys breaking out decoys/horns this weekend?


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> Have things slowed down some out west? Seemed like some cooler weather a week or so ago brought some nice action, but not many reports since?
> 
> When the snow fell a couple weeks ago things were moving, it has slowed with the hot weather. Seem to be moving after dark or right at dark. I see more deer on the roads driving home then in my stand that might change this weekend. Have seen nice deer even a 180 class but not alot of movement during day.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Farmers are cutting the Milo feilds that the deer I've been hunting have been living in. So my night is screwed. I'll still sit until dark.


----------



## ARod2000 (Apr 16, 2009)

Rock. Chalk. Jayhawk.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Bad luck tonight, walking out right of the tree line where my stand is onto the field to go to the truck and their is a nice buck to my east about 20 yds away working a scrape. So he scares off and now my hunting is probably ruined until the weekend. But I did see a REALLY nice 10 pts buck a mile away from my house on the drive back. Problem its just about an acre or 2 of plum thickets with no trees (right off the road)

Good luck the rest of the week guys!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm getting all my gear ready. Heading up to our farm in central-eastern ks on 10/31 for a week or so. Hoping for some good cool weather!


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

My buddy tagged out last night. Shot a 160-ish buck just before dusk that came in to a rattle.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

KS_Deers said:


> My buddy tagged out last night. Shot a 160-ish buck just before dusk that came in to a rattle.


Will need to see pics of this to confirm.....:wink:


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

AintNoGriz said:


> Will need to see pics of this to confirm.....:wink:


I agree! :thumb:


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Will need to see pics of this to confirm.....:wink:


OK, you guys win:


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

ks_deers said:


> ok, you guys win:
> View attachment 1503809


confirmed!!


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

My fiance's September 23 2012 SE KANSAS bow kill! Chased him for 3 years! Passed him because he was very aggressive 
and broke himself up after Halloween every year! Amazing hunt! Amazing deer! Any guesses on his score?!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice bucks


----------



## ruttinhard (Apr 7, 2011)

I went out last night, Im in Northwest KS, I had a ton of movement. Had bucks grunting and bumping does, I took these two pics off my video, I passed on him at 19yrds, He is a nice buck hopefully I dont regret the decision. Any thoughs on score?? I was thinking maybe 135"


----------



## young7.3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Where in Kansas is everyone located? My family bought 400 acres in south central Kansas and lease another 70.

Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

young7.3 said:


> Where in Kansas is everyone located? My family bought 400 acres in south central Kansas and lease another 70.
> 
> Sent from Prestige Worldwide headquarters!



When I get home from Kuwait in December I will be Wichita.


mlrs


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

I live south of Wichita in mulvane but hunt about an HR west


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Lawrence and been hunting public land all around ne/nc ks


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Phillipsburg, and nice bucks folks.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Manhattan, K.S. - U.S. Army
Hunt Public land


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

About 400 acres south of Wamego and 80 acres in Linwood area.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Leaving for a few days to hunt during this cold front. Can't wait!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I arrive Thursday afternoon to start a 5 day hunt. As luck would seem to have it, during a front moving through.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

cunninghamww said:


> Where are you headed to in KS? Also, where you form in SC? lol...just moved from the upstate to ks.


Lowcountry. I have the largest deer killed in Anderson Co in upstate (I think still). I am with a friend hunting about 40 minutes outside of Wichata


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Are the leaves starting to fall off the trees yet? I was up trimming shooting lanes on oct 1st but that's the last time I've been to ks. Y'all think movement will pick up by Halloween?


Oh our farm is in Chase County.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Texan Aviator said:


> Are the leaves starting to fall off the trees yet? I was up trimming shooting lanes on oct 1st but that's the last time I've been to ks. Y'all think movement will pick up by Halloween?
> 
> 
> Oh our farm is in Chase County.


I think most of Kansas has had a hard enough freeze to knock them off, couple that with last weeks hard winds across the state I say you should be good. In the past couple weeks when I hunt the woods have really opened up, maybe 20% leaves remaining IMO.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Texan Aviator said:


> Are the leaves starting to fall off the trees yet? I was up trimming shooting lanes on oct 1st but that's the last time I've been to ks. Y'all think movement will pick up by Halloween?
> 
> 
> Oh our farm is in Chase County.


Only thing in my yard that still has leaves is the pin oak. Alot of cottonwoods, elms, etc have turned yellow and some leaves are dropping but not in earnest. Give it till next week and a good wind and alot will come off. Colors are alot more vivid this year than years past.


----------



## kscatman (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Texan, where at in chase county? I'm hunting the Matfield Green/Cassoday Area and haven't seen any chasing yet. In fact I still had bachelor groups the last time I checked the camera on the 20th. With this weekends cold front times should be changing I hope!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Near Cottonwood falls just off the river. We own a bunch of land in the area. Last time I was up that way the bucks were still very much in bachelor groups. Looking at the extended forecast and hoping it's not true. Looks like the first 5 days of nov will be highs in the 70s. Crap.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

scdtwokansas said:


> View attachment 1503960
> 
> View attachment 1503961
> 
> ...


No idea on score, looks like he has some nice stickers, but a SUPER BUCK regardless....tell your fiance congrats!!!


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

Live and hunt our own land in Reno Co, but will be heading out to a buddies in Tribune to chase mulies. Completely different hunting, but a great time. I have a couple nice bucks on camera, but haven't been out because I don't want to see one of those guys and screw up my WKS hunt! What will this cold front do to mule deer movement way out west? When I get back, I suppose the rut will be kicking in around here.


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

AintNoGriz said:


> No idea on score, looks like he has some nice stickers, but a SUPER BUCK regardless....tell your fiance congrats!!!


Thank you! He was truly a buck if a lifetime! He actually gross green scored 217 and netted 211! Can't be mad about that! He was a main frame 180 but threw all of that non typical trash and he blew up into that beast! Totally impressive!


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

idk dude. His main beams are really long and good mass. I'm guessing mid 140's. Don't see many deer near 140 here so I could be off. A non rez woulda shot him...


ruttinhard said:


> I went out last night, Im in Northwest KS, I had a ton of movement. Had bucks grunting and bumping does, I took these two pics off my video, I passed on him at 19yrds, He is a nice buck hopefully I dont regret the decision. Any thoughs on score?? I was thinking maybe 135"
> View attachment 1504017
> 
> View attachment 1504018


----------



## 67gtxht (Oct 11, 2006)

View attachment 1504912
Heard this was found in central ks any one seen this pic before?


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

67gtxht said:


> View attachment 1504912
> Heard this was found in central ks any one seen this pic before?


What a BRUT! but haven't seen that pic yet this year... EHD? Poached?


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Nice racks guys. Congrats!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

67gtxht said:


> View attachment 1504912
> Heard this was found in central ks any one seen this pic before?


Yep, I have that pic too. It was found at Harvey County East Lake, East of Newton. Found dead. I heard from 2 different people that it scored 260 ish. What a toad for sure!


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

DT87 said:


> Live and hunt our own land in Reno Co, but will be heading out to a buddies in Tribune to chase mulies. Completely different hunting, but a great time. I have a couple nice bucks on camera, but haven't been out because I don't want to see one of those guys and screw up my WKS hunt! What will this cold front do to mule deer movement way out west? When I get back, I suppose the rut will be kicking in around here.


Let us know how that goes. I have a friend with lots of land out that way. Would be interested in doing it some day.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Look like nice weather in the next few days. Hope to see some more big deer posted up!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

*tim* said:


> I live south of Wichita in mulvane but hunt about an HR west


Where at? I hunt around Anthony


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Its gona get cold this week which is good. Bucks still in bachelor groups. Goin out for three days tomorrow so will see.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome bucks so far guys! That Newton buck is a monster too. Hopefully this cold front gets them up on their feet..


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I had my monster come in as i was packing up. So i sat for 30 min or so more and i thought he had gone as i couldnt see him. I was wrong he blew as i was zipping up my pack. He came in half hour past shooting light.

I was in the blind so he never saw me. So i hope he comes back.

Ordered the underarmor rut pants and jacket and their 5.0 top and bottom base layer. Hopefully it will get me through nov.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Good luck sleeperls.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

SGT_Steck said:


> Where at? I hunt around Anthony


i hunt north of harper off of hyw 2 on the county line


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

*tim* said:


> i hunt north of harper off of hyw 2 on the county line


Cool I am south of Anthony about 7 miles. Really exciting hunting this area. Never know what the heck I am going to see. I am very fortunate to have a veteran loving landowner that lets me hunt his land.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah its gettin hard to find good hunting land that doesnt cost an arm and a leg


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Anybody stick one on this cool morning?


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

That Newton Buck looks just like one found around Ottawa. Story goes he took it to the big buck classic and the wardens took it for no tag. Not sure if this true or not


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Friend of mine shot a real nice one last night! The big guys are starting to come out and play, which makes me pumped for tomorrow night and this weekend. I will definately try to rattle this weekend.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm hunting all day tomorrow and Saturday, think I'll put out the decoy and dust off the calls.


----------



## Eric Roth (Feb 14, 2011)

westksbowhunter said:


> October 1st was fine with me. There was a time until the mid 90's when residents had to apply for a rifle tag. Not everyone drew and only half drew a buck tag. We had quality thru the 80's and early 90's then it all went to hell. Not much of a draw system at all anymore. Protecting the bucks during the rifle season is what made Kansas famous. You all have no idea to what things were like and the quality and number of big bucks you would see during the season. Kansas had a great management system back in the day. And they could have kept that alive and still allowed non resident hunting. But instead we *****d it out to everyone. Now no one, both res. and non res, will every see the quality we used to have.


you are so correct....now when you find the right size bat for beating it into the right heads you let me know. No amount of private land deer management is going to bring back what we used to have. Its the saddest thing this state has done. Our deer and turkey populations are the ones who pay for KDWPT mistakes not us. I can live with out trophy deer, trophy deer cant live like this. We are hunters and hunters are the first conservationist. As we stand now our state leaders will be the last conservationist. Sad.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I was anxious to get out this morning. I should have known better. It felt like hurricane strength winds out there! I'll be out for the next couple of days. We will see what happens.


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

Decoy or no decoy tonight? Might be alittle to early!


----------



## SSLegacy (May 3, 2007)

stevesbuck said:


> Decoy or no decoy tonight? Might be alittle to early!


Killed one of my favorite bucks over a Carry-lite Bucky Jr. on the 30th of October. Just food for thought...


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Well unfortuanetly I wont be out with this cold front coming in. Have a family reunion this weekend but on another note I don't have class at all next week so I'm pretty excited about that!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

scdtwokansas said:


> Thank you! He was truly a buck if a lifetime! He actually gross green scored 217 and netted 211! Can't be mad about that! He was a main frame 180 but threw all of that non typical trash and he blew up into that beast! Totally impressive!


WOW!!!!!!!!! Insanely deceiving in pictures!! I was thinking high 180's gross! That's awesome! What was his total mass, inside spread, and length of G2's? Just curious! He must have a massive frame. What a gorgeous buck!!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

scdtwokansas said:


> Thank you! He was truly a buck if a lifetime! He actually gross green scored 217 and netted 211! Can't be mad about that! He was a main frame 180 but threw all of that non typical trash and he blew up into that beast! Totally impressive!


Wait, so I just re-read this...are you saying he has 37" of NT points?


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wait, so I just re-read this...are you saying he has 37" of NT points?


some of the stuff you post about kansas bucks cracks me up. Tell me something what is the largest buck you have personally scored yourself? actually measured the headgear? You also post precise measurements or scores and opinions on bucks over 200", all over a one view picture on bucks that have tons of trash.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

This monster was taken last week between udall and winfield and scored 212"


----------



## J_Love (Mar 29, 2011)

*tim* said:


> This monster was taken last week between udall and winfield and scored 212"


You can watch that hunt on www.midwestwhitetail.com and go to the great plains tab! And was taken around the burden area I thought.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

ksgoosekillr said:


> some of the stuff you post about kansas bucks cracks me up. Tell me something what is the largest buck you have personally scored yourself? actually measured the headgear? You also post precise measurements or scores and opinions on bucks over 200", all over a one view picture on bucks that have tons of trash.


:darkbeer:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

J_Love said:


> You can watch that hunt on www.midwestwhitetail.com and go to the great plains tab! And was taken around the burden area I thought.


SHH! :zip: you mean the BURRTON area:wink:


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

J_Love said:


> You can watch that hunt on www.midwestwhitetail.com and go to the great plains tab! And was taken around the burden area I thought.


I got the pic in a text from a friend so hard tellin where its from


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

Went out last night for the 2nd time this year. I saw 10 does 3 fawns and 3 yearling bucks. Only one of the yearling bucks started pushing does. The winds sucked but the deer moved early, I was kind of suprised. This weekend might be good, I'll be out the next 3 days.


----------



## Nastynate_ (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm from Texas but my wife's grandparents have 200 acres in southeast Kansas gonna be there for thanksgiving can't wait!!! I've been chasing the bruiser in my avatar for two years...


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

NASCAR driver Ryan Newman shot a 177" buck last night here in Kansas, not sure where though. He hunts with REALTREE guys. Bucks starting to drop!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

the truck is loaded and pointed west and now the countdown begins. t-minus 4 hours.


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

ksgoosekillr said:


> some of the stuff you post about kansas bucks cracks me up. Tell me something what is the largest buck you have personally scored yourself? actually measured the headgear? You also post precise measurements or scores and opinions on bucks over 200", all over a one view picture on bucks that have tons of trash.


We actually had this deer officially scored, it wasn't a self score! Had to make it official!


----------



## scdtwokansas (Sep 8, 2011)

Fullstrutter said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! Insanely deceiving in pictures!! I was thinking high 180's gross! That's awesome! What was his total mass, inside spread, and length of G2's? Just curious! He must have a massive frame. What a gorgeous buck!!


Yes, he had just under 37" of non typical trash... bases were 7", just a little over... Mass was almost 5" all the way down the beams... (4 7/8") his main beams were 26"... G2s were 13 & 14. He was 181 1/8 typical, plus 36 2/8 if "trash"... 
He's very massive...but even his rack looks smaller because his body was so damn big!


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Headed to central KS right now to hunt for the weekend. Anyone got any updates with deer activity (early rut activity, buck movement, etc.)?


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

I am in central Ks but can't give any updates. I have only been out once. Haven't heard of much activity yet around my parts. I am sure this weekend may be good. Good luck.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

bucks are startng to travel a little more. I have pics of a buck traveling a couple miles between my cams.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Subd.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

ksgoosekillr said:


> some of the stuff you post about kansas bucks cracks me up. Tell me something what is the largest buck you have personally scored yourself? actually measured the headgear? You also post precise measurements or scores and opinions on bucks over 200", all over a one view picture on bucks that have tons of trash.


ksgoose, they're just guesses based on what I have to work with that's all. Usually it's just one pic. The only way I'm going to get better is by guessing, and asking questions, and trying. Not proclaiming to be anything just always trying to learn and have fun. 

I've put a tape on my friends 203" gross NT just for fun.


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

With this cooler weather is anyone seeing more activity in the morning or still more evening action? Can't go all day, so trying to decide whether to go out tomorrow morn or eve. Thanks guys good luck to everyone!


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Kinda wondering the same. I'm only going to be able to go Sunday AM....keep us updated!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

As far as chasing goes here in North Central Kansas, tonight I had 2 bucks (100-110 range) out feeding with 5 does at around 6:15 - 630pm range, with no chasing or fighting between the bucks, I think it is still early. The cold weather is going to eventually help but up on my hunting ground things have not started to pick up that much. I have heard of couple of my buddies having luck rattling and Ive also had a friend today tell me that he had 2 decent bucks grooming each other last night. 

Good luck to everyone hunting this weekend.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Also I would someone please send me a personal message regarding socks. I'm tired of my feet freezing because of them sweating walking in! Messages are very much appreciated


----------



## HHunter37 (Oct 29, 2011)

Try getting silk socks, then use a good wool over that, have had great success with this. Also see thermacell sells a heated sock that you can remotely control, never used but may be an option. I use silk baselayers then whatever you prefer oer that, warm and wicks great. Good luck!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Bring a pair of socks to change into if you have that much of a problem. I en joy the walk in so my feet dont freeze haha. Gets them warm and toasty.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I hope they get moving around 11/1. Keep the updates coming from the field guys, we appreciate it.


----------



## Magster62 (Oct 4, 2012)

Bucks are bumping, fighting and chasing in NW Kansas! Had some monster bucks that are already busted up.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw more movement this afternoon than I have seen so far this year. Everything was headed to a wheat field and the bucks were not acting rutty at all. 
I hope I sleep tonight because I saw one that is a keeper. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Weather was perfect this morning and I sat in a stand that usually has good deer movement, sat until 10:30 and a lone coyote and a few long beards was all that came through. Sat in the same stand this evening and only saw a small 8 at sundown. Hitting a different stand in the morning, supposed to be in the upper 20's.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm headed to Stafford on my 1st ever out of state bowhunt Nov 8-13... Hope y'all leave a few for me


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

Not much rut action in SW Ks. Saw one doe today with nothing chasing. 

Full moon as well. They are moving at night.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I dindt see a sole tonight. Neither did my friend hunting a mile away by the refuge.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I got skunked tonight too. It was plenty windy right up till dark


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Wabaunsee County is not rutting yet. I hunted 2 1/2 solid days (last two were morning and evening hunts). I saw plenty of does doing their regular thing. I had encounters with two bucks. One was too young. I caught him licking a branch and rubbing on it. The second encounter was Friday morning. I set up in a valley in the Flint Hills with deep woods that spills out into agriculture. The wind was right as I expected movement from the fields into the woods. The good is that I rattled/grunted in a mature stud of a buck. The bad is that he came up behind me. I had been there since about 5:45, so I didn't expect anything in the woods yet. The only thing I saw was his white tail straight up and a whole lot of rack trotting nervously around me in a big half circle. I obviously got winded. I hope to see him again this year. Who thinks he will be responsive in that area again? I sure hope I get a crack at him. That's the jist of my 2 1/2 day adventure.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

raptor4life660r said:


> Not much rut action in SW Ks. Saw one doe today with nothing chasing.
> 
> Full moon as well. They are moving at night.


I agree with your moon statement! Lots of movement at night I think, I will find out tomorrow when I get out to pull some cards on the cameras.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I got skunked last night too.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

I was sitting on the ground last night backed up against a tree and had a decent 6 point walk to 10yrds and stare me right in the face then just start feeding he also had a small spike with him but he went straight for the feeder


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

ikeinks said:


> Also I would someone please send me a personal message regarding socks. I'm tired of my feet freezing because of them sweating walking in! Messages are very much appreciated


Buy some unscented spray antipersperant. Spray your feet down before you put socks on them. I then use high quality wool socks, but I did buy a pair of fleece socks that are damn warm as well.


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Went out thurs night to my rut stand and had a fawn under my stand for about an hour eating clover. Went back this morning and didn't see a thing. No rubs or scrapes yet in that spot, but found a couple rubs last weekend on another property I hunt. Did see about 8 does in a cut bean field on the way home, no bucks tho. 
Im huntin northeast.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

Nothing again this morning. Not seein any rubs yet. I don't have any water on the 160 acres i hunted this morning so its kinda hit and miss. The closest water is a big pond 200yrds across the property line


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Odd. I had lots of rubs and scrapes on my place back on 10/5 when I was trimming shooting lanes. I bet daytime activity will pick up around Halloween (a few days after the full moon)


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

26 deer seen this morning. One of best hunts ever. At one point I had six does and 4 small bucks within 30 yds. One of the does must be coming in because the bucks were running her around. 

Awesome morning to be in treestand in SEK.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Still too early. This cooler weather will help a bit for next weekend but rutting activity happens in November. Thats just the way it is. You might see some inferior deer chasing like a junior kid at a dance. But it is still October and the big boys know that the does are not in. Big rubs will start popping up now. For the next week a rub line is hard to beat.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Same here dnharcher. I had deer all around me. One nice 8 point maybe 110"ish gave a nice show at 15 yards. He chased a few does but they weren't having any of it.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Forgot to add in S.E. Kansas as well. Uploading the action on Youtube and will post a link later. Good luck fellow hunters. Its gonna get good.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Here is a link on Youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgNbbty8yLU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice video travisd8088............


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

westksbowhunter said:


> Still too early. This cooler weather will help a bit for next weekend but rutting activity happens in November. Thats just the way it is. You might see some inferior deer chasing like a junior kid at a dance. But it is still October and the big boys know that the does are not in. Big rubs will start popping up now. For the next week a rub line is hard to beat.


xx2


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

stevesbuck said:


> xx2


Yep, thanks. The rut starts the same time every year. Thinking that does are coming in now is wishfull thinking. Sometimes it happens at nite and we may not see it but it will begin in November come hell or high water. Young bucks and smallish bucks may try to chase and carry on now because they are immature and don't know any better. Big boys are still nocturnal for the most part. Now one may make a mistake and move early but definately not the norm til the end of the first week in November.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks guy's. Forgot to add that my 14 year old son was with me for the hunt. We had such a good time today. Him saying shoot him just cracks me up.


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

Anyone been out hunting around unit 4 or 7????


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Saw a lone yearling at 2p today, feeding, maybe Does are kicking them away, also saw a lone Doe at 4p, she crossed the road, trotted out 60y and watched us pass her.Dropped a hunter off, he says there is a scrape below his stand and they are using the pull rope for a lickin branch, I walked in to my spot, jumped a big buck bedded across the stream from me, (different property).Last night I watched alot of does with a few bucks, bucks all working the scrape line. Didnt see any sparring or chasing. 2 of them were very nice lookin frames from 880y+


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Just heard a Tom gobble,...lol maybe I better get my fall tag!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

That's good quality. What kind of camera was that?




travisd8088 said:


> Here is a link on Youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgNbbty8yLU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, just spent the afternoon in Manhattan watching the Cats kick some buttucks!!!!!!!!!

Ok, going out for just the second time tomorrow. Will go out both morning and evening. I am a little disappointed, as they are calling for winds out of the SSE all day....That eliminates my #1 property.......PATIENCE.....PATIENCE.......time will come!


----------



## BeauMan (Feb 9, 2009)

@Grouper--Been hunting unit 4 since friday. Lots of rubs and scrapes. Had small buck running does this afternoon. Saw the big boy at last light this afternoon checking rub line. He came out with 10 minutes left. Saw another shooter at 630 this afternoon. He was by himself heading up into a draw.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Saw 11 doe and 4 decent bucks this morning between 7:30 and 10:00. This evening had 5 doe come by around 5:00 but not close enough for a shot. At 5:30 a 150-155 10 point worked a scrape on the edge of a cut corn field about 100 yards away. I threw everything I had at him, grunt, bleat, snort wheeze, and rattling. He would stop and look but not interested, too busy tearing up the ground and licking branch. Thirty minutes after he walked off, a buck with a crazy looking rack worked the same scrape. He crossed the field and came within 20 yards after a few bleats and grunts. Too bad he wasn't a shooter.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Filled a doe tag but didn't see any bucks this afternoon.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Saw 3 Doe and a 2 year old buck with 7 pts chasin a doe tonight in Fort Riley Area. When walking to the car heard rattling and grunting from a big boy way after dark.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

KillingFields, hard to believe but its an Iphone 5.





KillingFields said:


> That's good quality. What kind of camera was that?


----------



## acdc (Jul 1, 2011)

Few acorns around what are they feeding on?


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

I guess all the big boys i've seen chasing are just my imagination?

killed a nice buck friday evening. 

sat fri morning and fri evening saw a total of 27 buck.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THOSE STILL OUT THERE


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Another friend of mine shot a nice 5x6 yesterday morning. He rattled in a group of 3 bucks and shot the biggest one (sounds like turkey hunting) Never heard of that happening, but he mentioned that he had one doe locked up with a different buck. Also has never seen the buck he shot on camera, so he thinks he just moved into the property recently.


----------



## dukklr19 (Sep 10, 2007)

honker22 said:


> I'm headed to Stafford on my 1st ever out of state bowhunt Nov 8-13... Hope y'all leave a few for me


Who you hunting with? Got some good friends from Ruston.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

acdc said:


> Few acorns around what are they feeding on?


Corn, beans, milo, alfalfa, etc...


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Had a 130ish 8 point chase 2 does about 30 yards by the stand this morning. Does didn't look interested, but he was sure all ruffled up on his rump and around his neck.


----------



## des deer (Mar 4, 2005)

well headed out to see if i can get a shoot at a 13 pointer i seen last night wish me luck


----------



## Chad L. (Aug 9, 2005)

I will be heading over to KS end of this week and hunt until the 9th or so. If no luck, I will most likely come home for the weekend and hunt the next week as well. 

If you get some weather, big bucks will be up first part of November. Last year there was snow and big weather for a day or two the first part of November which put some nice bucks on their feet early.


----------



## LANCEB (Aug 2, 2006)

Saw 8 does and four bucks this morning.Didnt see anything untill 8:30.6 does were nose to tail in a line.Looked like a parade.lol Does were going south toward water bucks were heading north.Two 130 in were together the other 2 little ones (6pointers)were by themselfs.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Went out near El Dorado Res. this am. Only saw a coyote about 100yrds out...ALTHOUGH, I did see a fresh pile of guts on my walk in about 100 yards from my stand...great!


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

dukklr19 said:


> Who you hunting with? Got some good friends from Ruston.


McMillan- my uncle booked the trip and invited me. Who do you know?


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

honker22 said:


> McMillan- my uncle booked the trip and invited me. Who do you know?


I think the Bone Collector crew hunts with McMillan the first couple of weeks of November.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

mlrs said:


> I think the Bone Collector crew hunts with McMillan the first couple of weeks of November.


Yep. We will be in camp with them for a few days, unless they tag out early


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

honker22 said:


> Yep. We will be in camp with them for a few days, unless they tag out early


Nice. Good luck.


mlrs


----------



## hntnksn (Jan 18, 2008)

McMillan is struggling right now with Quivira being dry. His bucks are still in the refuge


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Had a big 12 point with lots of mass and a big swollen neck work a scrape around 8:30 this morning, the scrape is 52 yards from my stand but that's as close as he got. Lots of limbs between me and him. I think he would have made 170 easy. Does were all over the place. New scrapes all over the place. I start my vacation on Thursday, hoping a cold front moves in.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Really quite tonight in Fort Riley area. Deer showed up 1.5 hours earlier than they have the past week. Trail cams had movement all day long today and yesterday which is different from last week. Still have pictures of my big guys at night only. Scraps are poping up since yesterday. Tried to rattle and grunt but nothin came in.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

had some good activity tonight. Only if the sun stayed out for another hour haha.

Warmest night of the weekend and first night of the full moon i think. Still hoping for my 12 to show up in daylight.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Lots of big rubs and scrapes popped up over night. Small bucks were coming to the horns this weekend.


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Went out last night. Had 3 does walk the corner of the field from about 220 yards to about a 100 yards out then go back into the timber. About 15 minutes later, a little 4pt came and walked the same line. He got up on his hind legs to eat acorns off of the tree. About 25 minutes after him, a small 8 walked the same line, went to the same tree and worked a scrape. I had never seen that before so it was pretty cool. I also grunted a both bucks a few times, but never received any response besides them stopping and looking my way.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Wanted to give another compliment to the locals I've met up there. I have permission on a couple of tracts up there and another young man does also. Within 10 minutes of meeting him, he offered to share his stand sites ,shared trail pics of good deer, gave me travel route advice, and was looking forward to me maybe getting a nice deer. Nice to meet unselfish people in the deer woods! Good luck this week


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I enjoy this thread very much. I leave for Kansas on November 10 and will be hunting the 11th-16th in units 9 & 14. I really enjoy the updates and can't wait to climb in a tree in Kansas!


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

LIV2HNTOK said:


> Wanted to give another compliment to the locals I've met up there. I have permission on a couple of tracts up there and another young man does also. Within 10 minutes of meeting him, he offered to share his stand sites ,shared trail pics of good deer, gave me travel route advice, and was looking forward to me maybe getting a nice deer. Nice to meet unselfish people in the deer woods! Good luck this week


locals around here are generally pretty easy going. We are starting to get the feathers ruffled a little more as more ground gets leased but basically if you don't act like a blow hard, Kansans are pretty easy to get along with.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

I got back from my western Kansas (Tribune) mule deer hunt yesterday. Saw a plenty, but couldn't get close to anything since their famous wind didn't blow more than 9 mph all weekend. They had about an inch of snow Friday morning which was pretty cool, and had a nice buck bed with some does in uncut corn. Only stayed down for about 5 min, because a goofy herd of antelope came bouncing by and got them back on thier feet and they never laid back down. Still, I'd rather not get one with a bow than shoot one with a rifle!


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

westksbowhunter said:


> Yep, thanks. The rut starts the same time every year. Thinking that does are coming in now is wishfull thinking. Sometimes it happens at nite and we may not see it but it will begin in November come hell or high water. Young bucks and smallish bucks may try to chase and carry on now because they are immature and don't know any better. Big boys are still nocturnal for the most part. Now one may make a mistake and move early but definately not the norm til the end of the first week in November.


not true, bucks always move you just have to hunt the places they do move. Just because you don't see any does not mean they are nocturnal. Some of the highest activity days ive seen have been the last few days of oct thru nov 5....


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sunday morning sat til 9:30 and didn't see anything. got down to hang a camera and had to pee, so I just made a mock scrape and pee'd in it. I hadn't zipped up my pants and turned around and here was coming 3 does and a small buck. I jumped in the dry creek bed and laid down. The deer all milled around me for about 5 minutes until the buck chased them off. They were only about 10 feet from me, walked right by my bow and the scrape I just wizzed in (no worries) Pretty cool experience.

Sunday night four does were out in a wheat field by 5:00pm and then had the same small buck from the morning come out and made a tree rub. Two yotes went by at 5:30, didn't get a shot. Getting back to the truck and the ground south of the road had about 10 deer in it. Need to talk w/ that land owner and get a stand in there quick!

Father-in-law went to our #1 spot to hang a camera around 10:00am on Sunday and saw two different bucks, one was a decent one he said his neck was huge and had one of the biggest bodies he had seen. They were moving late for sure.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

thanks guys keep the info coming!


----------



## Brut (Mar 18, 2005)

Living thru all of your updates until nov 7


----------



## BMGII (Oct 11, 2012)

The family and I will be in Zone 7 from November 11-16. Hope to catch a "Big Buck" slipping through the woods!!!


----------



## hoytman22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Missed a doe this morning in Miami county no idea what happened im pretty sure i pulled instead of squeezed my release but whatever i will be back at it on Wednesday. (she was with a small buck too)


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

C'mon Nov 9th! I'll be heading to the Penalosa area. Good luck to all and thank you for the updates.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Quite night again tonight, 2 doe before dark. Any of you guys had someone call you asking if you are going to hunt your tree stand? I put name and number on tree stand with KPWD number. Had someone call me today asking if he could hunt my stands? Guess its time for me to find a new spot, next time I am just going to walk a mile into the woods then set up. He also offered to put his stand next to mine if I didn't want him in my stand. Joys of public hunting. Very grateful he didn't just take trail cams and stand. He left my area as was, so very grateful.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

The farmers in the places im hunting are cutting milo. I think another is cutting it to bale. So the next few days will be worthless for me.


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

gasman8 said:


> C'mon Nov 9th! I'll be heading to the Penalosa area. Good luck to all and thank you for the updates.



Are you hunting public or private ground?


mlrs


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

mlrs said:


> Are you hunting public or private ground?
> mlrs


Private land. Twin forks outfitters.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

Sort of bad news for anybody headed towards Onaga to hunt walk in land. I got some buddies out there now and they say there's lock-ons everywhere. Not much deer sign showing up yet. They going to knock on some doors...


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Here is the buck my brother tagged Sunday night. Great buck gross scored 168 2/8


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice brute! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

i went this morning, it was really nice weather wise. only saw one big doe cross the field in front of me. have had alot of deer on trail camera last week. this week only four in the last three days. full moon or harvesting crops in area????? my throphy rocks are not getting hit either. hope deer movement picks up. plan on hunting mornings the next few days befor daylight saveing time gets here.


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

I havent had much luck eithee. Yesterday morning saw 2 does at about 830, about 20 minutes latee i had another doe come through being followed by a small buck. This am i had two young bucks cruise through the woods in front of me at 830. Sat until 930 with no more action.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Niice buck.

I hit the snooze this morning and shoudnt have. My shooter came out this morning alone. Fml


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I saw a nice buck standing with a single doe in the CRP at noon like it was almost about to start.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Will be hunting some public land the next few days in NE ks. My plan? Out-walk everyone else...lol.


----------



## raptor4life660r (Nov 19, 2007)

Passed on this girl at under 10 yards. She was just sitting there eating some leaves/grass for about 10 minutes. Gave me many quartering away shots. It was too early in the day and I was hoping a buck would soon be after her...no luck though so she got shot with the camera..


----------



## Brad H (Oct 10, 2005)

I have only had time to sit in the morning due to running the combine the rest of the day. Seeing anywhere from 5-10 and 3-5 bucks most mornings. I'm in the stand for the first time in awhile for an evening hunt. I will keep everyone updated in how it goes.


----------



## AT Booner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'M in ne ks. I've had 5 cameras out since early august and have only gotten pictures of 3 small bucks and one 140ish buck and hardley any does! This is on 4 different farms that i have hunted for 15-25 years now! All my friends and relatives are expeirencing the same thing???


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> I hit the snooze this morning and shoudnt have. My shooter came out this morning alone. Fml


Keep your head up man! He will be back.

I didnt get my farm until 530ish so I just decided to park and walk to an area and watch the field in front of my treestand. Saw my first chasing action tonight. He came out at about 635 pm (4x4 maybe 120") and was trying to chase around 2 BIG does and they were having no part of it. One doe still has her fawn with her but seeing this kind of action has boosted my spirits! I'm excited to pull some cards tomorrow or wednesday and maybe get a chance to hunt before the weekend!

Good luck guys


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

at booner said:


> i'm in ne ks. I've had 5 cameras out since early august and have only gotten pictures of 3 small bucks and one 140ish buck and hardley any does! This is on 4 different farms that i have hunted for 15-25 years now! All my friends and relatives are expeirencing the same thing???


ehd??


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm on my way up now. Stopped at a buddies house in Roanoke to break up the drive. I talked to my cousin who is cutting beans right now on our farm for us. Now he's working a lot of different ground.... But he said the last two days movement has picked up a lot. Lots of deer on their feet during the day, big bucks starting show up more and more. The next few days will be warm but I'll be in the stand all day long if I'm seeing deer. Hoping for a cold front. High is 76deg on 11/1 78deg on 11/2 but then it should cool off some. I'm excited.


----------



## Hustle (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got back from hunting around dodge city, 13 of us hunted with 9 getting shots. A 177, 167, 165, 155, and two 140's were killed. I lost and upper 160- low 170 11 on the second day. We had on helluva hunt with the first three days being hot. Next two weeks will be awesome.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hustle said:


> Just got back from hunting around dodge city, 13 of us hunted with 9 getting shots. A 177, 167, 165, 155, and two 140's were killed. I lost and upper 160- low 170 11 on the second day. We had on helluva hunt with the first three days being hot. Next two weeks will be awesome.


My Gosh lain:


----------



## ksgoosekillr (Jul 9, 2009)

Hustle said:


> Just got back from hunting around dodge city, 13 of us hunted with 9 getting shots. A 177, 167, 165, 155, and two 140's were killed. I lost and upper 160- low 170 11 on the second day. We had on helluva hunt with the first three days being hot. Next two weeks will be awesome.


sounds like an awesome hunt lets see some pics!


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

I just got back from a weekend trip to around Topeka. 
We saw quite a few 2 year olds out running around chasing does around. The doe wanted nothing to do with it. We didn't see any big bucks, but I bet they will start to be on there feet before to long. 
I'm heading back Nov 8th for 10 days.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I just had two different people come into my business and say the bucks were moving this morning. It's halloween!


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Headed to central Kansas on Nov. 4th to hunt for a week. I can't freakin wait. Haven't been able to work and I can hardly sleep!!!!!


----------



## dama (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm heading to piedmont area on the 8th for ten days is anyone hunting near this location
any feed back would be great
thanks


----------



## Hustle (Jan 9, 2009)

ksgoosekillr said:


> sounds like an awesome hunt lets see some pics!



You'll see some of them on tv in the near future


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

i've been out the last couple of mornings and seen a few does and a couple of small bucks. The bucks showed no interest in the ladies. I have been seeing more scrapes showing up in the last few days.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Was out scouting for ducks this AM. Lots of deer up and moving around at the 11a-12p times frame. Didn't see any other hunters out at all this AM.


----------



## dalejbrass (Oct 24, 2003)

DirtNap1986 said:


> Headed to central Kansas on Nov. 4th to hunt for a week. I can't freakin wait. Haven't been able to work and I can hardly sleep!!!!!


Wifey and I are leaving Tulsa Nov. 3rd and will begin hunting on the 4th thru the 9th. Were you at in Oklahoma and where you going in Kansas?

We'll be south and west of Sterling, Kansas about 11 miles...Unit 5


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I got Zero trail cam pictures last night. I was getting 120-140 pics of 5 different bucks everynight.

Hopefully some of them show back up later.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

sleeperls said:


> I got Zero trail cam pictures last night. I was getting 120-140 pics of 5 different bucks everynight.
> 
> Hopefully some of them show back up later.


Are you checking this camera once a day?


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Nothing wrong with checking trailcams every day, especially when you just have to check your email inbox, lol


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

The last 15 minutes of daylight has been when I have been seeing all the buck movement. Keep your heads up and keep hunting hard because the best time is yet to come. It only takes 1! I stuck this buck on 10/25/12. Good luck to all hunting in Kansas!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Ksheadhunt, that's an AWESOME buck!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

A lot of doe activity last night but no bucks. Seeing a lot more buck activity on food plots at night.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

dalejbrass said:


> Wifey and I are leaving Tulsa Nov. 3rd and will begin hunting on the 4th thru the 9th. Were you at in Oklahoma and where you going in Kansas?
> 
> We'll be south and west of Sterling, Kansas about 11 miles...Unit 5


Man, what a small world. I'm also from Tulsa. My brother and I are headed up by McPherson in Unit 6. We are hunting the 4th-11th. I think we should hit the rut right on the money!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Scouted the field where my stand sits tonight and didnt set because of the newly introduced cow herd in the corn field. 1 doe came out a little bit and then at 650 pm I saw a nice buck got out of the tree line RIGHT beside my stand. Couldn't tell which buck he was but he looked pretty nice! Also helped a buddy hang a couple stands and bumped a nice buck (160-170") bedded down with a doe. I plan on getting up in the morning and hit the stand. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Yes i do check my camera's everyday, but where they are is a high traffic area anyway. I have to go down them to check my cattle.

Had a 10 point come in tonight and as the sun went down another couple came in, but couldnt tell what deer they where. One doe was being chased by the 10 point i had a shot at. Hope to see some activity in the morning.


----------



## Chad L. (Aug 9, 2005)

That is a tremendous buck! Well Done! I've been telling myself to get over there earlier in the year for that reason. That cold front that went through a week ago I'm sure was money. I leave Friday for a week. Back home for 3 days, and back over there for a week.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Had my first sit of the season tonight! I saw nothing........


----------



## xtshooter9 (Apr 20, 2009)

kansasheadhunt said:


> The last 15 minutes of daylight has been when I have been seeing all the buck movement. Keep your heads up and keep hunting hard because the best time is yet to come. It only takes 1! I stuck this buck on 10/25/12. Good luck to all hunting in Kansas!


Awsome buck! Congrats!


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

I rattled in about a 130" 7-pointer Tues. night, saw nothing last night.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, hate to be a the bearer of bad news, just saw the Wichita forecast for the week this morning and they are showing upper 70's all next week. I was planning on starting my vacation on the 8th.....I should be used to this, every year for the last 10 years seems like it is in the 70's the first or second week of November......have to play on!


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Seen 150 and 2 130's on the road in and jus rattled up a 4 pt


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, hate to be a the bearer of bad news, just saw the Wichita forecast for the week this morning and they are showing upper 70's all next week. I was planning on starting my vacation on the 8th.....I should be used to this, every year for the last 10 years seems like it is in the 70's the first or second week of November......have to play on!


That's when I'm starting mine Griz. That next week should be cooler. I hate hot weather at this time


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

I looked at the weather and it looks that Friday is going to be warm but then it cools down on Saturday and for the rest of the week.


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

Saw 7 does this AM. No bucks.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

This thread is driving me nuts, can not wait for one more week to go by so I can hit the stands


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Been on stand all morning.. Lots of does all have fawns with them. No bucks so far. Going to stay out till 1pm and then come back in the evening.


----------



## KSwhitetails (Dec 21, 2009)

Alot of buck activity this morning, several mature bucks on their feet at first light. Mornings and last light still are the most productive....... Pray for a cold front!


----------



## mlrs (Aug 28, 2012)

scrub1 said:


> This thread is driving me nuts, can not wait for one more week to go by so I can hit the stands



I feel your pain. I am in Kuwait untill the middle of December. I should be able to get some hunting in whe I get home though.


mlrs


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

My buddy killed this deer last night. 170 class deer right around sundown. He saw 190 class chasing a doe midmorning but didn't have a shot. 



















This deer busted a few weeks ago but he got him in the end. Another great SEK deer!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice..............


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

A community scrape is getting hammered over the last week. Now seeing a lot of chasing and daylight buck activity. Photos courtesy of a 12-ringer cam. The coyote had to run off a deer to check it out.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Some daylight bucks behind the house.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Rattled up 4 pt this morning nothing else in stand now






this out front off the river







Start of feeding area to my right







To my back left


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Hawkfarm, sweet pics, thanks for sharing and welcome to AT!

N.Sampey, you have some good looking ground, good luck...


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Thx man you to


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

hitting it friday am


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Man it got hot today, got down at 11:00 to shed some clothes and changed stands. Saw every kind of animal living in the timber this morning except for deer. This evening I rattled in two young bucks and that's the only deer I saw all day. Tomorrow is supposed to be warm again, doubt I'll see much movement until it cools down.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat tonight overlooking a field with lots of scrapes on the edge of the timber. Did not see one deer until driving home. A doe standing right by the road in the ditch and above her was a nice 150 class buck I would say. I shined the truck lights on them and they just got stood there for probably 3 minutes less than 20 yds away until she tried to run off and he would cut her off and was right in her tracks. This is why there are so many bucks killed this time of the year, whether it be poachers or being struck by vehicles. If I would have had a rifle or hell even a bow I could have easily shot him. Such a shame that people take advantage of that situation! I believe the rut is starting to shape up here in NCK. Won't be hunting until next week sometime, man I wish it would cool off (and some kind of moisture).

Good luck to all your weekend warriors, I will be at the KSU game Sat night!


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

Starting 7 day DIY public land hunt today in central Kansas. Will post updates on activity.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

A really wide one came in this morning and spent 10min goofing with my decoy. Should be a fun weekend.


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunted the last several days. Last night was the first daylight sighting of a mature buck. I have been seeing some smaller bucks doing a little chasing, but it is usually while they are eating in a bean field. Last night I had a nice 10 pointer, probably a 160'' ish deer come out into the beans just before dark. He did a little chasing, but primarily ate. I tried to grunt him in, used the rattle, even bleated, all proved fruitless. He was just not quite interested yet. I would say we will start seeing better movement next week.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Well, hate to be a the bearer of bad news, just saw the Wichita forecast for the week this morning and they are showing upper 70's all next week. I was planning on starting my vacation on the 8th.....I should be used to this, every year for the last 10 years seems like it is in the 70's the first or second week of November......have to play on!


The 15 days AccuWeather outlook is calling for the week of the 12th to be good in the Sumner County area ... highs in the 40's with chance of snow. I was going to take vacation next week but I believe I'll wait til the next.


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks Grouper and good luck. I am very interested in your reports as I am heading to Barton County this weekend. Temperatures look ok. Not great but not horrible either. Good luck and enjoy the first week of November.


----------



## grouper (Sep 13, 2005)

Rolling south of wichita. Deer feeding heavy in the wheat.


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

Just rattled in a spike buck. Hopefully its a sign of better things to come...


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Buddy I brought along shot a nice 10 pt typical just under 170 last night. It was on a new stand we just set up. I have yet to see a buck other than driving around. Lol did I mention that his giant has a 34" neck an it's his first buck, ever?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Sat til 10:45 this morning. At 8 had a good buck work the field line behind me. Then around 10 had a small 6 cruise by, that was it, oh and a coyote but never offered a shot. My cam has had very little day time activity.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> My cam has had very little day time activity.


Same here I pulled all my cards yesterday, movement was right before dark and early in the morning but no shooters have showed their faces. Some does have been moving around during the afternoon but nothing to get excited about yet. Checked the forecast and it looks like somewhere around the 13-17th a major cold front coming in with some snow possibility. Forecasts out that far are usually subject to change but its some info I thought I would pass along to everyone.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

ikeinks said:


> Same here I pulled all my cards yesterday, movement was right before dark and early in the morning but no shooters have showed their faces. Some does have been moving around during the afternoon but nothing to get excited about yet. Checked the forecast and it looks like somewhere around the 13-17th a major cold front coming in with some snow possibility. Forecasts out that far are usually subject to change but its some info I thought I would pass along to everyone.


Man, I don't know if I can push my dates back any further, not because of work, but just because I am too eager to get out and start vaca on the 8th.....

I plan on hunting saturday am and I think I will hunt til maybe 9:00 or so, and then I got permission to hang a stand on ground right across the road, so I may go do that right away. I coach my daughter's 4th grade basketball team and our 1st practice is sat. at 1:00, so have to be done b4 that.....

Also will check one of my cams so can't wait to check it......


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

My buddy Adams deer from last night. I'm trying to catchup.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Texan Aviator said:


> My buddy Adams deer from last night. I'm trying to catchup.


What a STUD!


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

The wife got this one last night with her suburban


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Who else is ready for a temp change???? 75 degrees at 530 in November is unreal!!! Nice bucks to all who have killed by the way!:beer:


----------



## 9mleiker (Feb 20, 2011)

I shot this one on the 26th


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

JWilson90 said:


> Who else is ready for a temp change???? 75 degrees at 530 in November is unreal!!! Nice bucks to all who have killed by the way!:beer:


Yup. In my area highs are 60 lows in upper 30s starting tomorrow.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I saw two groups of does tonight a young ten. Didn't see much rut activity.


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

Texan Aviator said:


> Yup. In my area highs are 60 lows in upper 30s starting tomorrow.


tomoro my high is 66 and low round 42. thats the normal temps for the next couple days and its better than 75 and 50


----------



## JWilson90 (Mar 9, 2012)

9mleiker said:


> I shot this one on the 26th
> View attachment 1511878


That deer has a lot of mass!! congrats buddy


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Had a 160ish (conservatively) 10 point get within 60 yards. 3 does came out right by him and he could care less. He started heading away and since he was snorting the whole time (not snort wheezing) just a snort, I did that and he came back to within 50 yards, but was on alert. I drew back, hoping he would come in 10 more yards, but he turned and went the other way. Later the three does came out on the other side of the field and a 110ish 8 point was chasing them around, but they did not like that.


----------



## 9mleiker (Feb 20, 2011)

just finished the mount


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I traveled from the southwest corner of the state to the southeast corner and back yesterday and today and only saw 3 deer dead on the road in the 900 miles I drove. But I did see several deer in the beans and other fields this morning in eastern KS on the way back.
I got home in time to sit from 5 until dark and had less movement than the last several hunts. It was a dead afternoon for me.
We need some cold weather.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Had my 12 I was hunting finally show and a I blew it shot right over him. Hopefully I'll see him again but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> Had my 12 I was hunting finally show and a I blew it shot right over him. Hopefully I'll see him again but I'm not holding my breath.


Keep your had up it happens to everyone of us! Can't change the past only the future! Good luck


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Ehd hit hard up here in Riley county it's bad


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Cool morning here, 38deg. Saw one doe in beans behind me at sunrise, otherwise nothing. I plan to sit all day. Hope movement picks up.


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

Just had a big doe under me.


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

I finally had some response to rattling last night. Had a 3.5 yr old 10 point come in looking for who was making all the noise. Things are picking up. I also could smell a hot scrape as I was walking out!


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a hunting report for you. My dad and son drove 5 1/2 hours last night to hunt today and tomorrow. My 70 year old dad got to the pop up that I drove 5 1/2 hours to put up. Blind, chair and camera GONE. Hope someone is happy with the new covert and blind. They have definetly given a Grandfather and Grandson a memory they won't soon forget. Unfortunately it is not a good one.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I hate thieves. Sorry man. Just had a 2.5 walking up dried creek bed work a scrape.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

where at bdhunter? Friend got hit this year too by some young punks. Never did catch them.


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

bdhunter said:


> Here is a hunting report for you. My dad and son drove 5 1/2 hours last night to hunt today and tomorrow. My 70 year old dad got to the pop up that I drove 5 1/2 hours to put up. Blind, chair and camera GONE. Hope someone is happy with the new covert and blind. They have definetly given a Grandfather and Grandson a memory they won't soon forget. Unfortunately it is not a good one.


Ohhh how that does SUCK! Lot's of things wrong in Kansas this year....no blinds can be set up overnight on public land, no baiting on public land and no private to hunt unless you're willing to pay a substantial amount of money.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Jacksss said:


> Ohhh how that does SUCK! Lot's of things wrong in Kansas this year....no blinds can be set up overnight on public land, no baiting on public land and no private to hunt unless you're willing to pay a substantial amount of money.


You just havnt asked enough landowners. I know its different for the locals in most area's but i have only been turned down once so far. 

Im also letting two out of staters hunt some prime ground of mine near the refuge. Im not asking anything from them. I just cant hunt it all.


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

I had what would have been a smaller eight, had he not broken of his right side, come RUNNING to me rattling this morning in SE KS. Haven't seen any bucks chasing as of yet.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Slow morning for me except for coyotes.


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> They did a ton or work the past few weeks bulldozing tree's on the wildlife refuge next to my land. I dont know where the bucks went, but they are gone for now.
> 
> I went and hung another stand that i hope will pay off.


We must be hunting the same place! They got one of my trees that I've been hunting for 29 years. I'm not certain what the 1/4 swath of dirt is suppose to create in public land.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

4 does out of range this morning. No sign of rut activity in NE Kansas


----------



## bdhunter (Oct 27, 2010)

Hunting in Unit 16. A friend of a friend lets us hunt his property. Supper nice guy and won't let us pay him a penny.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

6 doe 2 buck this AM. Checked camera footage, only movement right at dawn and dusk with random buck walking by late at night some times. Also had 2 kids (18 or so) come and set up a tent at 7am this morning 75 yds from my tree stand and underneath my friends tree stand. which chased away all the deer. Around 0830 I walk out and this is how conversation goes.. 
Boy: Are there any deer here?
Me: There were.
Me: You showed up late for hunting and scared them.
Boy: It happens.
Me: You ruined the hunting this morning.
Boy: It was still dark out.
Boy: Is this your stand?
Me: No.
Boy: So there is lots of deer here?

I just walked away..


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> You just havnt asked enough landowners. I know its different for the locals in most area's but i have only been turned down once so far.
> 
> Im also letting two out of staters hunt some prime ground of mine near the refuge. Im not asking anything from them. I just cant hunt it all.


Well, maybe I should have moved to Philligpsburg....instead of back home, Augusta. I worked on farms for several years growing up, before entering military 23 years ago and know most of them around here. They can't let me hunt because it's all leased up and big money to boot!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Returned last week but trying to catch up. Deal: Hunted from Oct 27- 30th about 1 hour outside Wichata. We arrived at the same time as the cold front. I killed this buck on Sunday. Rough scored 160-163 and likely nets 145ish.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

A view from the back of truck....


----------



## Stick Chucker (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know how a guy can sit 80 acres of oak timber, and not see a deer, but I did it this morning.....


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I sat all day long. I saw a few deer in the morning and then it was dead till 545pm.. Then across the field a buck with a doe came out. The buck looked big and was not leaving her side. Another young buck came out and the nice buck pinned his ears back and they fought briefly. Then the buck and the doe headed towards the timber i was in, but 400yards to the west.. dang. It got dark so I had to pack it in. When i walk in to my stands i use creeks and ditches for access when possible. As i came out of the last ditch near my truck, there they were 25 yards away but it was dark. The buck stared at me, and I stared back for about 20 seconds. I could see his big rack with the sky as a backdrop. Then he walked away. I'll be back in the saddle tomorrow!


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Still seems inactive near Kansas City. Had 2 small bucks milling around yesterday. I'm ready for something to happen.


----------



## LANCEB (Aug 2, 2006)

We went out last night and took some family pictures.Right at sunset my wife wanting my son and i to pay attention but all we could do is watch this buck chase around 4 does.The does wasn't having none of it though.My son,me and a first time bowhunter are headin out now.Good luck everyone.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Kingfish, very nice Ks whitetail!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My 3 year history with a buck i originally named Sticker came to a close a couple days ago. 

I first recieved trail cam pics of him in 2010, i figured him to be 2.5 to 3.5, he seemed to be a small bodied buck. A hunter here with me had him at 20y but let him walk and if there was any buck that i wanted to see live thru 2010, it was him.









I named him Sticker for obvious reasons, he was a main frame 4 x 4









I found his right shed in the spring of 2011

In the fall of 2011, i recieved alot of trail cam pics of him and knew he was going to be a stud, He added over 40" from his 2010 rack. as near as i could figure, he was a 4 x 3 with lots of junk and grossed in the low to mid 170's.
I watched him feed several times thru the summer months

He was seen by 2 hunters with me that fall, but no shot was presented.




























In the spring of 2012, i found his left side from 2010 and his left side from 2011.

During the summer of 2012, he blew up into a 5x5 typical with forked brows and a few stickers, I had actually renamed him Jackknife because i was unsure if it was the same buck. I later posed the question here on AT and would say that with AT's help, we believed him to be the same buck. He has a tear in his right ear and i have confirming reports that he has the tear. i was blessed to watch him feed on a few evenings.


















and so, a couple of days ago, he was killed on the neighbors property by the owner of Pipe Creek Guide Service.

He scored 182 gross, While i wanted badly for one of my hunters to have a shot at him this fall, i am happy to know a bowhunter killed him and that he didnt get hit by a car or something. He is a great buck and my hats off to Todd, Congrats!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

What a story Z........awesome deer, surely he left behind some genetic material in his offspring that frequent your properties.


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Jacksss is on the money on this one, in Butler County its pretty much all leased up and 20 years ago you could hunt anywhere. It is very rare to see a Kansas plate parked on deer hunting groulnd. I am fortunate enough to have my own land to hunt that has been in the family and it has been leased out but they have to hunt around me. I had a out of stater ask me on the road, "are you the only local that bow hunts around here we never see anyone bowhunting from Kansas." my reply was there are only a few of us that have a place to hunt. Its to much money for the landowners to turn down so you can't really balme them. There are a few that don't lease but they are the ones who wouldn't let anyone hunt anyway.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Awesome! Nice buck!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

BowButla said:


> What a story Z........awesome deer, surely he left behind some genetic material in his offspring that frequent your properties.


I have some pics of another very nice buck there and several have been seen,..big big stuff


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice bucks guys, keep the rut info coming. I moved from Kansas to Texas this summer and plan on coming back to Kansas this month for a week and want to try and catch the rut in full swing, hunting in the SE area. Thanks, Dave Bassdeer


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

slow last nite and worse this AM with just one yearling seen today


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in Osage county and rutting activity is non existent from my perspective. Only does and dinks. No big bucks showing up. However there are few scrapes and rubs.


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

Yesterday morning saw three bucks (two yearlings and a 3.5 yr old 130 class) and four *****. Last night saw one dink buck at last light, 3 bobcats, and a ground hog. I waited in my stand until well after dark and heard a lot of grunting. Didn't make it out this AM, will let everyone know how this afternoon goes.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

gcjhawk said:


> Jacksss is on the money on this one, in Butler County its pretty much all leased up and 20 years ago you could hunt anywhere. It is very rare to see a Kansas plate parked on deer hunting groulnd. I am fortunate enough to have my own land to hunt that has been in the family and it has been leased out but they have to hunt around me. I had a out of stater ask me on the road, "are you the only local that bow hunts around here we never see anyone bowhunting from Kansas." my reply was there are only a few of us that have a place to hunt. Its to much money for the landowners to turn down so you can't really balme them. There are a few that don't lease but they are the ones who wouldn't let anyone hunt anyway.


 My dad quit hunting because he couldn't find a place to hunt quail anymore. We won't be far behind if it keeps at its current pace.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out last night and saw a young 6pt. Back out this morning had a group of 3 mature does and two fawns walk under my stand. My partner saw a young Buck chasing a doe


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Stick Chucker said:


> I don't know how a guy can sit 80 acres of oak timber, and not see a deer, but I did it this morning.....


I did same yesterday. All day on stand of oak about that size. No water, no sign and three 4-wheelers on adjacent property. Don't get me wrong, they were running their bikes on their property and they have every right to do that, but I think it gave me an idea why I've seen no deer there this year.
All the ponds and streams dried up, lots of blue tongue deaths = poor hunting on my ground.
Good thing I have indoor target archery to enjoy on Friday nights.


----------



## Stick Chucker (Jul 23, 2012)

Ya the blue tongue is bad.
I heard of one corn field here in Pottawatomie County that had 14 deer(bucks and does) in it when they cut it for silage.

I also heard there was a property around Holton that a guy found 5 dead bucks in the creek. FWIW

I have cows in with me already this year, and I know that doesn't help for hunting.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out Sat morning and saw squat, the moon was so bright it felt like I had a spotlight showing me the way..I think that has the deer moving alot at night. I got a stand hung on a new piece and found a couple of scrapes and rubs. One rub started about waist high on a thick tree, very nice. I hung a camera in there. 

With the bright moon and warm temps, movement appears to be poor, at least in my area. I am going to go out tonight to my #1 spot, w/ a SSW wind, it is perfect. I have a camera there too so can't wait to check it. I don't expect much movement tonight though.


----------



## babz_437 (Dec 6, 2006)

My dad just finished his week long public land hunt. Well it was supposed to be a week.
Last night he was sitting in a new stand in a place he had never been to in the nemaha area. Found some rubs and scrapes so set up a stand. 
At about 545-6pm what he figured was a 140" 10pt walked by out of range trailing a doe.
This morning right at light he had a big bodied deer coming right at him but cut off at about 60yrds and crossed a creek. He said it looked like the buck from the night before. A short while later 2 more bucks came right at him. One was a 3.5yr old 8pt and the other was a 2.5yr old 10pt. The 8 came close enough for. Shot and he drilled him. Went 70yrds and piled up. Figured its about 118" or so. Seems like they are starting to move in that area


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Had a good hunt tonight. Had 5 does come in around 20 yards and hang around. Two bucks one small 120ish 8 and a little fork. They hung out for about a hour before going on their way.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

babz_437 said:


> My dad just finished his week long public land hunt. Well it was supposed to be a week.
> Last night he was sitting in a new stand in a place he had never been to in the nemaha area. Found some rubs and scrapes so set up a stand.
> At about 545-6pm what he figured was a 140" 10pt walked by out of range trailing a doe.
> This morning right at light he had a big bodied deer coming right at him but cut off at about 60yrds and crossed a creek. He said it looked like the buck from the night before. A short while later 2 more bucks came right at him. One was a 3.5yr old 8pt and the other was a 2.5yr old 10pt. The 8 came close enough for. Shot and he drilled him. Went 70yrds and piled up. Figured its about 118" or so. Seems like they are starting to move in that area


Good public land, don't tell anybody. tell him congrats.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Its been REAL slow. Saw 2 small 6s, maybe a 135 class buck just caught a glimpse of him and a doe with a fawn in toe. And that was it for the weekend. Ready to get this moon out of here and some cooler temps in!


----------



## bowhuntinginks (Oct 30, 2009)

Well my weekend went like this, Saturday morning saw a yearling, Saturday night nothing and then today it was a fork buck and a badger. Seeing the badger was cool but not seeing many deer.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

got in treestand at 4o pm a doe came into bean field at 4:15 milled around eating beans. three more young does showed up 4:30 gradually fed across the field away from me. 5:15 a coyote came in behind the stand i moved a little to get a better look it gave out a few low growling noises. i moved again and he took off. i have had coyotes around me befor but never had one growl. no bucks moving.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I gauge deer activity by road kill and so far there isn't any. Once the deer start moving....seeking and chasing, they start getting nailed on the road.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Rfordkc said:


> I gauge deer activity by road kill and so far there isn't any. Once the deer start moving....seeking and chasing, they start getting nailed on the road.


I've seen a few in my area and I almost hit 2 mature bucks last week driving home from hunting. My buddy hunted all weekend and has been giving me good reports. He has had several encounters with different bucks. I'm excited to get in the stand this upcoming week.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

got him at 4:45 this evening coming to snort wheeze 2 min before had 4 pt chasing a doe hard from opposite direction he come from satisfied first bow buck and biggest to date good luck everyone o and while trailing I broke my leg and didn't get pic with bow cause I left in stand and dad pulled deer out an left it in stand til tomorrow hopefully they let it count in the big buck contest on here


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

Sweet buck! Broke your leg while trailing though? That sucks. 

I'll be up hunting from the 7th-15th. Planning on shooting the first mature deer I see. Hopefully I will get a shot over the course of that week. Sunday's forecast is looking good!!!


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

My opinion don't pass a deer you question yourself on ehd has hit hard on this state Riley county they found 2200 that's only what thu found and that come from a biologists we talked to up here


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

n.sampey said:


> My opinion don't pass a deer you question yourself on ehd has hit hard on this state Riley county they found 2200 that's only what thu found and that come from a biologists we talked to up here


Dang!! Did all of the counties around there get hit that hard??


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

From what I heard the whole northeast is gone and in Riley I know it's bad it's nothing there but that's gods way of thinning out the herds I guess


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

PK_IN_KC said:


> I'm in Osage county and rutting activity is non existent from my perspective. Only does and dinks. No big bucks showing up. However there are few scrapes and rubs.


I'm in Osage and seen a couple making scrapes. There's a 185 runnin around but no one can get a close enough shot yet. If it would get cold they will start takin off soon.


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

zmax and n.sampey congrats - great bucks taken. Had a strange weekend. Was expecting to finally see rutting activity and had a button buck on his own all weekend and then got to see momma reappear so I assumed that she had been out being bred. But I still found bucks bunched up together. The most was six mature bucks together Saturday evening and they were not trailing or chasing any does. A lot of posturing but no fighting. The does wanted no part of any of them. Most visible activity was in the evenings.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bassdeer said:


> Nice bucks guys, keep the rut info coming. I moved from Kansas to Texas this summer and plan on coming back to Kansas this month for a week and want to try and catch the rut in full swing, hunting in the SE area. Thanks, Dave Bassdeer


Where at in SE Kansas? I live in Independence. Some younger bucks running a doe this am and this pm today. Still not much happening from what I have heard, but info is limited. I haven't been out yet but info from today is on a good piece of ground where several quality bucks roam every year.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Fireman324 said:


> Where at in SE Kansas? I live in Independence. Some younger bucks running a doe this am and this pm today. Still not much happening from what I have heard, but info is limited. I haven't been out yet but info from today is on a good piece of ground where several quality bucks roam every year.


Parsons area, Please keep me posted Fireman324, As soon as they start running I'm coming up for a week.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Big shooter cruising at first light came within 10 yards of my ground blind and I couldn't get a shot off. Its my first time in this blind and i had wrong window open. I suck.


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

Hunting in SE Kansas over the weekend. Very low movement of deer, especially bucks - all were in bachelor groups. One forkie buck was running a single doe hard on Sunday morning for a 1/2 hour, then nothing at all. Does have taken to woods it seems while young bucks are trying to isolate them. I thought Sunday morning's dip into the 30's would get them going, nope.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

ShootinStix said:


> Hunting in SE Kansas over the weekend. Very low movement of deer, especially bucks - all were in bachelor groups. One forkie buck was running a single doe hard on Sunday morning for a 1/2 hour, then nothing at all. Does have taken to woods it seems while young bucks are trying to isolate them. I thought Sunday morning's dip into the 30's would get them going, nope.


Looks like it might be like last year, Hunted the 15th to the 30th and it was nuts. New some guys that hunted the same area Nov 1st to the 12th and it sucked for them. (they were pissed)


----------



## xtshooter9 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bassdeer said:


> Looks like it might be like last year, Hunted the 15th to the 30th and it was nuts. New some guys that hunted the same area Nov 1st to the 12th and it sucked for them. (they were pissed)


I hope you are right we leave on the 10 to hunt til the 21. This week cant go fast enough


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

Had a decent 8 point walk by my stand at 9:00 am! Let him walk not what i was looking to shoot!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out to my #1 spot Sunday night and had one doe come under my stand 20 minutes b4 dark. About 10 minutes til 6:00 I heard a couple of loud, deep grunts just south of me, I think just over the boundary line. Checked my scoutguard and was really disappointed. In like 2 weeks, I only had a few bucks, the biggest being maybe a 120". Did have a skunk go by right as I was about to climb down, so I decided to be nice and I allowed him to go by my stand first before climbing down.

I was going to take vaca starting this thursday the 8th. But I am going to come back into work Friday and save that day for next week, as they are showing highs Friday 82 degrees and windy Thurs, Friday, Saturday...not good. A potential huge cold front coming in Saturday night, showing highs Sunday 45 degrees.....

Did decide to start growing out the hunting beard....the wife isn't too happy:hairy:


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Pretty dead in camp this mourning. Out of 6 hunters one person saw a couple does.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm about to head out, wind is right, dew point is right, temp is right...seems as all the stars are aligned. I'm going to sit on the only water (about the size of my pickup) I know of anywhere other than lagoons. I really want to sit a new stand, but going to wait until I'm sure they are in rut which should be next weekend.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

AintNoGriz said:


> Did decide to start growing out the hunting beard....the wife isn't too happy:hairy:


Pics or it didn't happen LOL


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

4does, 3squirrels and 50 turkeys so far. Tried grunting but nothing yet


----------



## LANCEB (Aug 2, 2006)

Sat the last 2 days and nothing.Did hear what i assume was a buck come in after dark tonight.Sounded like his horns were catching on limbs.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

5 mixed does/fawns was what I seen this morning. Tonight I saw a momma bobcat and her kitten, no deer.......


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Had an all day sit in NE Kanasas. Saw one small 8 pointer at 7 am and that was it. Today was mid forties, very slight drizzle and I thought for sure there would be some activity. Try again tomrorrow


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

3 bucks. All three gave me a shot one will be a definite shooter next year. The other i hope one of my other hunters gets, and a small dink.

Only one small doe fawn. Loading a video of the dink hitting a tree.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Tonight I had a doe run by at about 430 pm so I thought maybe a buck was cruising behind her but nothing. About 535 pm a small buck came out grunted and checked a scrape in front of me and then went wild in another scrape 75 yards west of me. It was hilarious, he was doing circles and grunting! That was the highlight of my night. Did have a new buck on trail cam that I've never seen before so that gives me some hope. Pretty crazy looking dude...but no mature bucks moving during shooting light.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I've done 4 all day sits since Thursday and been in 5 different stands, not much happening. Does still have little ones tagging along, seen a few decent bucks working scrapes and making rubs at first and last light but I have seen ZERO chasing. One of the bucks worked a scrape on the edge of a corn field while 5 doe were milling around 100 yards away from him, he didn't pay much attention to them.

Going to be warm through Saturday, hopefully it picks up after that. All day sits are tough but they are worse when you see nothing all day. I think someone stole all the deer from Leavenworth County!!!


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

My dad was in the stand for 8 hours today and didn't see a thing


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

I was in stand all day today, only out long enough to move spots at 1:30pm. Saw nothing all morning but several small bucks in the evening. Highlight of my evening was watching a 3pt trying to mount a button buck.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Daytime buck activity is nonexistent and has been since 10/31. I've been hunting every day sometimes all day... No bucks are moving mid day anywhere near me. A flurry of movement in the am and pm but the big bucks are moving at night for the most part.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I haven't been able to get out much, but it doesn't sound like I'm missing anything. Still don't see road kill...no road kill, no seek and chase phase.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Small bucks chasing and scent checking does on wheat here in western Kansas. Bunch of activity right at last light. Had three good bucks cross the road at different points on the ride home. Deer are starting to move out here, wish it would cool off..


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

texan aviator said:


> daytime buck activity is nonexistent and has been since 10/31. I've been hunting every day sometimes all day... No bucks are moving mid day anywhere near me. A flurry of movement in the am and pm but the big bucks are moving at night for the most part.


x 2


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

2 all day sits in the past 3 days have yielded TWO WHOLE DEER sightings. 1 doe and 1 little buck. Seems like we've a trend developing across most of the board in KS. 

The sign is there, but the deer aren't. That or they're simply moving at night. I don't have cameras out so I'm not sure what's going on. TX Aviator said the daytime activity halted on Halloween, and I have to agree. Never experienced this before. Could just be some weird "delayed-trigger" for breeding and estrous does, but we ARE almost through an entire week of November here. 

It WAS a rather extreme year weather-wise. Can't help but think its had SOME sort of effect on what we're (not) seeing. Not sure what to make of it yet, but I'm holding onto hope that the floodgates will open by this weekend. 

Keep the reports coming guys. Happy hunting! 

BL


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sat from 2- dark today, most deer I have ever seen in one sit. I saw 2 does, 2 small bucks, and 2 fawns all at separate times, they were on there feet pretty good this afternoon, all of this was near Kansas City.


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

I will try to give a little perspective from up north in MN I would say we are usually a few days to a week ahead of KS. I filled my tag two Sunday's ago on a doe and we saw some light rut activity little bucks chasing and cruising but it was pretty dead even with temps in the 40's. The reports I got this weekend from most of my friends that were out durning the shotgun season almost everyone said they didn't see many bucks trailing does and most of the fawns were still with does. Bucks were moving but it still sounds like pre-rut activity up here. I would say up here we are a few days yet from peak rut they might be rutting harder up north. I'm guessing next weekend when I'm down in NC KS it's going to be pre-rut and the following week it will start cranking up with the cold snap or at least thats what I hope happens.


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

Have had our worst hunting fear realized. In central Kansas to hunt this week and it is warm and we are early. All we can do is keep trying. Good luck to all.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

My money is on this Sunday. Saw a big group of foes still with fawns last weekend by this Sunday should get things going and ill be out all day. Hope its not too windy though


----------



## Stick Chucker (Jul 23, 2012)

Pheasant season (Saturday) will help kick this off, combined with the cold front.

Sit tight...


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

AWESOME MORNING SO FAR!! im SE of Great Bend on our farm just rattled 3 dif 8 points in all 3 130-140" 3.5 year olds all on dfferent rattling sequences! Rut is startin to fire up it seems!! Most activity so far this year!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Another buck chasing a doe 150 yards out hes a 150-160" 9 hope he comes by!


----------



## kscatman (Nov 16, 2005)

My dad is retired and drives the back roads everyday and has pretty well seen nothing chasing wise........till this morning. He said there are big bucks chasing does absolutley everywhere he said it's like a light switch went off over night.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

kscatman said:


> My dad is retired and drives the back roads everyday and has pretty well seen nothing chasing wise........till this morning. He said there are big bucks chasing does absolutley everywhere he said it's like a light switch went off over night.


What part of Kansas are you in?


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

There is definately alot of activity this mornin!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

30 deg this morning with a sw wind. Saw does out in beans at first light then they went to bed. Then one decent buck went to their bedding area and never came back out unless he went across the river. Also saw a dink. We'll see.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

went out yesterday afternoon,was in stand at 4:00. as soon as i got set up i rattled for about 30 sec. a couple of minutes later a nice 150-160 class buck came out of a draw about 400 yds. east of me .i could see alot of rack even from that distance. he walked towards me and stopped at about 250 yds. i rattled again just a little. he then came a a slow trot, stright at me came across the bean field and stopped at 50 yds. the angled to my right and stopped at 40 yds. had a limb between us plus he was quartering toward me . not a shot i want anyway . he was down wind at that point and slowly raised his tail. yup busted. he trotted back out to 60 yds. and stopped and looked back then walked away and went into a dry creek bed 80 yds. north of me. i did not try and rattle as i knew he did not like the setup and would probely just make things worse. i have him on camera, hes a nice ten. hopefully he will give me another chance.also saw several lone does just milling around, no chaseing yet.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Lots of 2.5 year olds cruising hard in Doniphan County. Saw two mature bucks working scrapes and feeding last night. They never payed attention to the does.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Taking 2 days of vac starting tomorrow, another 3 next week. Hope things pick up. Tomorrow should be good, Thurs not so much but will sit water. Good luck to you guys. Keep up the reports. I need the motivation for all day sits.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

And again flurry of movement at first light. Now squirrels and turkeys is all.


----------



## kscatman (Nov 16, 2005)

basspro05 said:


> What part of Kansas are you in?


east central.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Some of these threads are depressing...


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Went to SEK nov1-5 to scout, move stands and trim old ones. Saw 12-15 bucks ranging from 130-160. Some were 500 yards some were less than 5 yards away. Passed 2 130s and an upper 140. No chasing at All. Bucks still paired up. Did snort weeze in two bucks on the night of the 5th.

Will be back out in 10 days and hunt through thnksgiving


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Well then grizz i got some good news. The big(well big to me) buck that i missed the other night is back!!! Hopefully ill get another chance at him this year. Ive got a feeling he will get some trash next year. Plus for my 2nd buck ever first with a bow i would be more than pleased haha.

Dont mind the time/date the camera is on the fritz and only working when it wants and resets to defaults.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> Well then grizz i got some good news. The big(well big to me) buck that i missed the other night is back!!! Hopefully ill get another chance at him this year. Ive got a feeling he will get some trash next year. Plus for my 2nd buck ever first with a bow i would be more than pleased haha.
> 
> Dont mind the time/date the camera is on the fritz and only working when it wants and resets to defaults.



Did you just say "big to me"??? That is a giant anywhere, anytime! Good luck, I would probably have a panic attack if a deer that big walked in front of my tree stand:teeth:


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

basspro05 said:


> Did you just say "big to me"??? That is a giant anywhere, anytime! Good luck, I would probably have a panic attack if a deer that big walked in front of my tree stand:teeth:


Why di you think i missed him the first time. 20 yard chip shot and folded like a deck of cards. Shot right over him.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

My dad does the exact same thing! He's never hunted deer, so when he says "nice buck" or a "pretty good one" or a "big bodied buck" I don't pay much attention, but at least I get an idea of where they are and when!


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Things seem to have picked up for hour group this mourning. No one in camp saw any thing big but I think we all buck activity go to another level this mourning.


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

This wind is kicking today! Hoping something come by the stand!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

lots of road kill between st loius and kc,..from what i was told


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

I'm checking this thread every minute or two it seems like! Heading out Thursday evening to hunt public land and we are staying till the 18th. weather is looking good. Hoping for a good trip.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

I will begin my trek to Central kansas at 4AM in the morning. If all goes well, I will be in camp before dark tomorrow. I will keep ya'll updated... hopefully bowartist will spook one by my stand.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

That's a hog sleeper. Good luck.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Been in stand all day in chase county. Just moved one to another because the winds shifted. No deer since 7am and this is a great spot. All my relatives here are farmers and work lots of ground. They all say they're not seeing anything during the day while out working/drilling wheat. Even the early am late pm (dark) movement is slow. I think the good stuff is yet to come for sure. Maybe another few days...


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

talking to my friends in central KS . No movement. But they saw what would have been a 170 + busted off. They also stated they are seeing alot of busted up antlers(more than past yrs.) They and I were wondering if this is a direct reflection of the past 2 yrs of drought. Anyone else seeing this and ever hear of this?


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

sleeperls said:


> Well then grizz i got some good news. The big(well big to me) buck that i missed the other night is back!!! Hopefully ill get another chance at him this year. Ive got a feeling he will get some trash next year. Plus for my 2nd buck ever first with a bow i would be more than pleased haha.
> 
> Dont mind the time/date the camera is on the fritz and only working when it wants and resets to defaults.


Dude thats a buck of a life time, Good Luck.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Didnt hunt today, but while going to check the heifers @ 12noon saw a spike chasing a doe and @ 2:30pm I saw a lone doe just standing along a field edge. A farmer friend told me he seen a lil buck chasing on Sunday and the doe would run out into the watershed and swim to the other side to get away from him. Then he would meet her on the other side and she would swim back then he swam after her. He said they was panting very hard and thought they was gona drown! Lol


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

3 does came in tonight at last light feeding with no bucks trailing!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Saw a group of bucks about 5:30 slamming some persimmons on one of our properties, while at the same time 75 yards upwind was about 15 mature does, most of them having fawns with them..... What is going on....? If it doesnt kick off this sunday and monday I dont know what they are waiting for. Ill be doing an all day sit tomorrow before all this wind comes with the front. 

Shoot straight boys!


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

Activity went up by today. Several does filled the field edges and I rattled in a couple bucks that came running and then went crazy chasing all of them around. I heard a farmer spotlighted a field last night which loaded with deer and bucks were chasing the does.


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

Had a first tonite- I rattled in a coyote. Anybody ever heard of that?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Just a coincidence maybe? ^^


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

No not just coincidence. I did the same 4yrs ago during rifle season. Brought 2 in . One didn't make it. 7mm rem mag @75yds did the trick


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

I saw two bucks harassing a doe in a wheat field tonight on my drive home from work. She didn't seem to want any part of it.....never let them get too close. Was right around sunset, 5:15 or 5:20. They were a ways off, but appeared to be mature bucks, and they had noticeable racks from the 400 yds or so away that I was. I'm not saying that the rut is on, but it has to be getting close.


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm leaving OKC in the morning and will be in a stand tomorrow afternoon. Just gotta pick which stand I want to hunt on the e-se wind. They are about 60 miles apart!


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

60 miles, holy cow. Good luck this year. heading up mid next week.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Saw a nice buck chasing a doe last night. Just now a big bruiser was walking along the downwind edge of trees 120 yards away. Things are picking up guys get in the stand.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Jus seen a 4 pt broke off left side come in and make new scrapes got vid but no way to post taps talk allows 31 picture post


Sent from a man on a mission!!!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I just saw the biggest buck I've ever seen while hunting, but he wouldn't come into bow range. Dang it! Two big bucks in 1 hr. I could go home happy now after just seeing that. It's on like donkey kong


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Jus a seen another buck not sure what he is but he came to a rattle and entered woods 100 yds down maybe he's headed my way


Sent from a man on a mission!!!


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Seems pretty dead in our group again this mourning. I'm truly convinced ehd hit hard in this area.


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Where u at


Sent from a man on a mission!!!


----------



## capt_hooks (Nov 23, 2010)

Not much movement this morning so far. Did see a small 8 harrasing a doe yesterday evening passes on a 140 the other day been slow overall.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Had a doe with two fawns walk a trail at 20 yards, so she hadn't kicked them away yet, and no bucks in sight. I put my pin on momma doe, and decided otherwise, she wasn't very big anyway. This is two days in a row that these does worked this trail...think its a good spot when the rut breaks loose? I am kind of new to bowhunting, but from info I gathered it should be a good place to be. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Bucks wil be looking for the ladies so where they are the buck won't be far away. Sounds like a nice spot.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Texan Aviator said:


> I just saw the biggest buck I've ever seen while hunting, but he wouldn't come into bow range. Dang it! Two big bucks in 1 hr. I could go home happy now after just seeing that. It's on like donkey kong


Hey Texan, what part of the state are you in?


----------



## sc29860 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just had 4 does come by without a care in the world. Nothing following them.


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

sc29860 said:


> Just had 4 does come by without a care in the world. Nothing following them.


What area are you hunting?


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Near emporia


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Texan Aviator said:


> Near emporia


Thanks.....some really good looking ground around there. When we make trips back home to Topeka we usually go to Emporia for the turnpike, from Strong City to Emporia always has me gocking for deer.....


----------



## Halldawg (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone have any good activity along the 24 corridor between Topeka and Manhattan? Heading out for the weekend for the first time this season. High School pigskin is over for us, so its time to hit the stand. Sounds like things are picking up.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Finally got to sit in the morning (different stand) and saw 4 different bucks chasing does. Saw one doe with her fawn still, but also saw 1 fawn walking through by itself. No shooter bucks this morning but a farmer in the area told me this morning that the past couple of mornings he has seen nice bucks out in the morning. Not hunting tonight, but going back to same stand in the morning.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Texan Aviator said:


> Near emporia


I'll be there this weekend when the cool down starts. Hope it is still good.


----------



## cmonares23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hows the activity looking in the sc ks area? The only thing that I have seen so far was a small buck watching a doe from a distance but nothing other than that. Just curious what others have seen


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

I'll be in butler county 10-18th and i can hardly wait


----------



## kscatman (Nov 16, 2005)

Duxnbux said:


> I'll be in butler county 10-18th and i can hardly wait


where at in butler county?


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I drove around the usual spots this morning and saw deer all over the place. I saw a real nice young 10pt chasing some does around they didnt seem interested though. I am planning on heading out this afternoon hopefully something shows up.


----------



## viper24 (Nov 6, 2012)

I am heading to bourbon county the 10th -18th. Last year we were there a week earlier. I hope by pushing it forward a week it turns out for the best.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Ole Trapper said:


> Had a first tonite- I rattled in a coyote. Anybody ever heard of that?



I did it in consecutive days... I thought It was just a coincidence the first time but after the second time i couldn't believe my eyes... Both times 3 yotes came in ... Shot at one the first time and missed, then nailed 2 the second time!


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

nothing but night time movement right now... out of 4000 pics 95% were after dark


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

It's been slow. I hunt south of Wamego and I've been out the past couple of days on mornings an evenings. The rut is not really active here. Bucks are not responding to rattle/grunts. The does are still paired up. I bet the cold front coming on Sunday will be the ticket. 



Halldawg said:


> Anyone have any good activity along the 24 corridor between Topeka and Manhattan? Heading out for the weekend for the first time this season. High School pigskin is over for us, so its time to hit the stand. Sounds like things are picking up.


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

Around potwin 



kscatman said:


> where at in butler county?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Im starting to see them later in the morning here while checking my cattle. One nice 8 was on a doe hard.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful out here in the stand today. Barely a breeze, and even that little wind is favorable for me today. If it was about 40 degrees instead of 55, it would be perfect. Going to hit up some rattling here in a bit, just to see what happens.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

Stuck In A Rut said:


> Absolutely beautiful out here in the stand today. Barely a breeze, and even that little wind is favorable for me today. If it was about 40 degrees instead of 55, it would be perfect. Going to hit up some rattling here in a bit, just to see what happens.


I rattled in some bucks Monday night. A nice 3 yo to ten yards too passed on him though


----------



## Puggy (Aug 10, 2008)

Duxnbux said:


> Around potwin


I will be there from the 14th-24th.............


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Another buck from Midwest finest whitetails kille a few days ago


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

Saw a basket rack buck chase 7 different does round tonight. All ran away from him before he got very close. He trotted, nose to the ground, a good distance between does as they entered the field. First action i have seen.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Had a young buck in the yard fooling with my Glendale this morning, seen several deer on the highway on my way to work. Then watched a booner most of the morning across from my work that had a doe pinned down in platte city, wish I had a Missouri tag and my bow with me!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat in a ground blind tonight with a friend filming his hunt. Had 2 different bucks chasing does from 430 til dark. The shooter buck even got some action about 100 yds in front of us, he made his way in to about 70 yards and then bedded down with a doe. So I would say that the rut is starting up according to what I saw tonight.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

all i saw tonight was two mature does in the bean field in front of me.hope the cold front comeing next week gets them rutting hard.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I haven't hunted since Monday, trying to get stuff done around the house so I can be out everyday next week. Cant wait!, that week of November is my favorite time to be out.


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been hunting for almost 17 years now and while yes the cold temps help but its all about the moon. I was on vacation all last week and it was a full moon and i saw squat. This weekend is going to be it! Get in your stands this weekend fellas


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Im planning on it!^


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Shot a big 10 tonight dogging a doe. He jumped the string and ducked hard, hit about center body and about 4 inches down from the spine. Using a 100 grain thunderhead, arrow was sticking through about 8 inches on each side. Deer did almost a summer salt when he got hit, but then acted un harmed. Ran out of sight. I backed out and planning on looking at first light. 

Anyone have any advice or experience with that paticular shot. 

By the way im 6'1" and was standing on a 12' ladder stand if that helps. Im just gut sick.....


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Think you got a piece of the liver? 

Leaving Friday for our place in SE Kansas. Can't wait.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

sekbowmadness said:


> Shot a big 10 tonight dogging a doe. He jumped the string and ducked hard, hit about center body and about 4 inches down from the spine. Using a 100 grain thunderhead, arrow was sticking through about 8 inches on each side. Deer did almost a summer salt when he got hit, but then acted un harmed. Ran out of sight. I backed out and planning on looking at first light.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or experience with that paticular shot.
> 
> By the way im 6'1" and was standing on a 12' ladder stand if that helps. Im just gut sick.....


Shot a buck in a similar spot but likely not under the spine several years ago. I had rattled him in. My uncle rattled the same buck in a week later. He was looking no worse for wear and up for a fight. Hope your shot was indeed below the spine so your results are different. Good luck!


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Tax Lawyer said:


> New York then Texas in December.


Better get here fast.. this is the week Big Bucks are on the move..


----------



## STKA (Apr 4, 2011)

4" below the spine should be a double lung. Being a high hit the blood trail may not be very good, could bleed inward for a while. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

KSNimrod said:


> Shot a buck in a similar spot but likely not under the spine several years ago. I had rattled him in. My uncle rattled the same buck in a week later. He was looking no worse for wear and up for a fight. Hope your shot was indeed below the spine so your results are different. Good luck!


Thanks... Im afraid im gonna need it


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

STKA said:


> 4" below the spine should be a double lung. Being a high hit the blood trail may not be very good, could bleed inward for a while. Good luck tomorrow.


Thats what I would have thought too... Thanks


----------



## Duxnbux (Aug 10, 2004)

Let's meet up at No Fences one night for a cool beverage



Puggy said:


> I will be there from the 14th-24th.............


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm very pumped. It looks like this is the year I may have got the timing just right. I should be able to hunt every day from the 12th-18th


----------



## Forrest83 (Jul 21, 2012)

Me and my dad are headin up this weekend. Can't hardly wait!! He has been last three years and has done good. First time I've gotten to go since I've been in the Navy. We are hunting some public ground and have never seen it. Dads wanting to try a new area. Hope it pans out for us. I've been waitin on this for 3 years now! Sure hope the rut is up and runnin.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Put down my first archery buck today. Not the monster ive been chasing, but a nice deer in my eyes.

30 yard double lung. Little high on the shot.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

sleeperls said:


> Put down my first archery buck today. Not the monster ive been chasing, but a nice deer in my eyes.
> 
> 30 yard double lung. Little high on the shot.


Awesome buck!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Sleeperls, good deal! I knew you would get one stuck! Now your quest will be to find big boys sheds. Ive noticed the bigger bucks will sometimes shed as early as January so keeps ur eyes open after the first of the year. Congrats bud!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

They were out hard this even. Saw more deer headed to work tonight than I have all year. Had a big 10 pt chase a doe for several minutes while I watched. Guys at work said they had a 140" deer chase two does half the afternoon. Had a buck chasing a doe a couple hours ago, and I am watching deer right now.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

sekbowmadness said:


> Shot a big 10 tonight dogging a doe. He jumped the string and ducked hard, hit about center body and about 4 inches down from the spine. Using a 100 grain thunderhead, arrow was sticking through about 8 inches on each side. Deer did almost a summer salt when he got hit, but then acted un harmed. Ran out of sight. I backed out and planning on looking at first light.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or experience with that paticular shot.
> 
> By the way im 6'1" and was standing on a 12' ladder stand if that helps. Im just gut sick.....


Should find him with in 150 yards from the stand, if you backed out he will be at the first spot he laid down, good luck.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

great deer! congrats. I leave to KS tomorrow. Channeling my innner Bart Scott..."CAN'T WAIT!"


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

View attachment 1515646
This big 10 pointer was found by some farmer friends in a bean field. 175 gross


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I am heart broken. I have a tradition of coming up to bow hunt a few days during Veterans Day(kinda my present to myself). But I started my own company and I am to busy to get away. At the least I am hoping to make a bonzai trip and check cameras on Tuesday. Last year on Veterans Day I had about the best hunt I could ever ask for up there. Damn responsibilities!!


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 1515646
> This big 10 pointer was found by some farmer friends in a bean field. 175 gross


wow, died of old age I bet. or maybe a sick bowhunter.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Hunters reported good movement and chasing yesterday morning and evening, i watched a property and saw a small buck cruising, he joined two much bigger bucks working scrapes, saw a 4th buck, looked big but too far to say how good, he was headed for another scrape line.


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

Got this guy yesterday on public land. 23yd shot quartering to and dropped in sight. Shot with Shuttle T broadhead.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

What part of KS? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Ole Trapper said:


> Had a first tonite- I rattled in a coyote. Anybody ever heard of that?


Yep, rattled in a flight of three on Sunday morning. One of them busted me on the draw and I missed his buddy on the run.


----------



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

Saw a mature buck chasing in western butler county last night.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Skunked this morning....checked camera in new spot on my way out, nothing. Got about 100 yards from landowners house heading to truck and kicked a small buck bedded w/ a doe. Windy, warm, no deer movement..........

Won't go out know until Sunday and then vacation 4 days after....


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats sleeperls! He's a stud. Let me know when a good time is to come out and kill the other one for you ;-)


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice buck there too storm; well done!

Heading back from a work trip tonight and have Friday to Monday off, hopefully I can get something done.


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

AintNoGriz said:


> Skunked this morning....checked camera in new spot on my way out, nothing. Got about 100 yards from landowners house heading to truck and kicked a small buck bedded w/ a doe. Windy, warm, no deer movement..........
> 
> Won't go out know until Sunday and then vacation 4 days after....


Noticed the same last night... Windy/warm and no movement until about 15 mins after light. Thinking Sunday should be the afternoon to be out.


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

SpencerUSMC said:


> Noticed the same last night... Windy/warm and no movement until about 15 mins after light. Thinking Sunday should be the afternoon to be out.


Sunday is looking like the day. Temp going to drop 20+ degrees or more.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

kspseshooter said:


> View attachment 1515646
> This big 10 pointer was found by some farmer friends in a bean field. 175 gross


Wow that's a perfect rack in my eyes.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Well we just came in for lunch with no luck of finding my deer. I had my dad, brother, and three buddies and we have been stomping ground since 6:45. No blood, no hair, no broken arrow... Just nothing. Is it possible I hit above the liver or lungs and below the spine and just hit meat? Im at a loss right now....


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I had 5 bucks in front of me last night. 2 shooters were 50 yards out. I thought they were going to spar but the didn't. The biggest is a 5 year old 8 and he snort wheezed and the other took off. They didn't want any. I had a clear shot at 45-50 yds on both and decided not to try it. I thought they were going to work in closer but they skirted off. Man. Same spot this morning I had a mature 8 work two does into the same spot. I had him at 40 yds and deicded to wait. His left side was a little weak. As I drove around the section I saw a small 8 dogging a doe hard by the road.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

That's sounds like a great hunt! What part of NC KS are you hunting?


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

After sunday its on!


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

bowhuntertx said:


> That's sounds like a great hunt! What part of NC KS are you hunting?


clay center


----------



## bigman63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Saw 3 different mature bucks dogging does last night in SE Kansas. One came within 40 yards but he was in hot pursuit of a doe and never broke stride. Action is hot right now.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

The front is supposed to be through Saturday evening/night. What will that do to hunting Saturday morning and evening? (assuming we don't get lightning) It's supposed to be 78 or something like that in the Hutch area.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

Very little deer movement on my few spots in washington co. saw 5 does come into a green field last night but no bucks ever showed. Also not seeing deer on my drive from clay center to here. I had hoped the ehd tales were exaggerated but now I'm a believer.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

DT87 - Thats a great question regarding Saturday. I have saturday evening and Sunday morning planned. Hopefully, the deer have been checking the weather channel and will start moving early Saturday afternoon. I have a bad feeling that it will still be in the uppers 60s to low 70s until the sun goes down. 
The weather won't discourage me...I'll just rattle harder and grunt louder...to wake them up. We'll see how that goes. 
Anyone using a Decoy in KS right now?


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

sekbowmadness said:


> Well we just came in for lunch with no luck of finding my deer. I had my dad, brother, and three buddies and we have been stomping ground since 6:45. No blood, no hair, no broken arrow... Just nothing. Is it possible I hit above the liver or lungs and below the spine and just hit meat? Im at a loss right now....


There is a gray zone near there but you where up 12 feet plus 4 more feet where the arrow was, you should of got something, I would guess the deer is dead somewhere. I use to shoot those thunderheads and lost alot of deer myself, I switched to Rage 2 blade about 5 or 6 years ago and have found every deer I have shot. Keep looking, look and listen for the crows they will be finding it soon. Do you have game cams out? start checking them.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anyone Decoying right now? I'd think for the next 5-7 days it could be a good idea? Also anyone hunting in Kingman county? report? thanks


----------



## duckin around (Nov 9, 2011)

Question for you guys with experience. I was going to hunt tomorrow morn, but found out that another hunter shot a deer this morning at the feeder I was planning on hunting and at last report was still looking for it. This spot has had lots of deer coming to it. Would it be worth hunting in the morning? It is the only spot that I can hunt and I won't be able to get out again until Sunday. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

sleeperls said:


> Put down my first archery buck today. Not the monster ive been chasing, but a nice deer in my eyes.
> 
> 30 yard double lung. Little high on the shot.


I'd take that deer any day of the week. Congrats


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

duckin around said:


> Question for you guys with experience. I was going to hunt tomorrow morn, but found out that another hunter shot a deer this morning at the feeder I was planning on hunting and at last report was still looking for it. This spot has had lots of deer coming to it. Would it be worth hunting in the morning? It is the only spot that I can hunt and I won't be able to get out again until Sunday. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks


What do you have to lose? I would hunt it if thats all you got. Plus I love to be in the tree bow hunting.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Duckin - thing is, if the guy is stomping around leaving scent and making noise tracking it will likely affect movement in the area. I'd hunt another spot if you can.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Last night's hunt was interesting. I was walking to a stand when I pushed a mature shooter out of his staging area near a corn field. That was upsetting enough. Then I find a huge branch broken off onto my stand. *sigh* so I made way too much noise clearing off the stand and went ahead and walked back to my truck. I went to another set in time to see some activity. No shooters and 10 deer frollicking in corn field with not a worry in the world. 

Oh...and put your approximate locations in your settings. YOU GUYS ARE KILLING ME! I read reports and look to see where you all are hunting. KS doesn't cut it!


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

i was in stand at 4:00 pm it was 70 degrees. never saw a thing.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Helped a guy drag out a Nice 8 point today. Didnt take any pics, but it was a nice deer.


----------



## ryan21 (Oct 30, 2009)

Saw 17 does. 6 came right by decoy


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> Helped a guy drag out a Nice 8 point today. Didnt take any pics, but it was a nice deer.


What! Theres always time for a quick cell phone pic, if you have one.


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

I've been hunting in Osage County on private land on several farms since last Saturday. I have hunted seven different stands locations on 1200 acres and I have only seen 5 bucks and the biggest was a 8 that would go 120". I have talked to several people and everyone is saying the same thing. The good news is that the few bucks that I've seen have been chasing does.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Well there isnt anything more I can do for my lost buck. I went back this afternoon with 10 people this time. Also I took my full blood lab (shed dog) figured it couldnt hurt. Neighbor was cutting beans so i told him to keep an eye out. Long story short, we checked every thicket, every creek, every pond. Literally I dont think we missed a square foot on the whole mile section today. We never found a thing, farmer didnt see a thing. I gave it my best effort and do not believe I can do anything more to find him. I have trail cams up so ill keep an eye out, as will neighbors and friends. Question is, do I start hunting again, or hang it up for the year...?


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

You're thinking of hanging it up right as the rut is kicking off???? C'mon man, it happens, get back out there and shoot a better one.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Up to you, still have a tag right?


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Yah I have a tag. Im juat gonna asume he is still walking the earth and get back in the stand. Ive heard rumors of finding a shot deer chasing does still. Be lucky to see another deer as much stomping and scent spreading we did


----------



## hoytjeeper (Aug 18, 2008)

Saw one small buck tonight at last light came all the way across a cut been field and never stopped. Other then that 5 long beards out in the cut corn.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Buddy shot a potential state record typical yesterday. Found him this am. Going to measure him again tomorrow. Will post pics when I can. 6 1/2" bases and 12 1/2 & 13 1/2 G 3's are the only measurements I remember right now.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw 7 tonight. Saw a nice 8 or 10 point chasing a doe across the creek from me they got 80 yards or so from me. They were getting a drink from chasing I guess. I grunted at him just to see what he would do and looked up and walking right to me was a small 4 point searching. He made a scrape out in front of me and urinated over it on his tarsal glands. Saw one more spike and 3 does right before dark. This was in S.E Kansas south of Pittsburg.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

outdrsman11 said:


> Buddy shot a potential state record typical yesterday. Found him this am. Going to measure him again tomorrow. Will post pics when I can. 6 1/2" bases and 12 1/2 & 13 1/2 G 3's are the only measurements I remember right now.


We'll be waiting!!


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

PK_IN_KC said:


> I've been hunting in Osage County on private land on several farms since last Saturday. I have hunted seven different stands locations on 1200 acres and I have only seen 5 bucks and the biggest was a 8 that would go 120". I have talked to several people and everyone is saying the same thing. The good news is that the few bucks that I've seen have been chasing does.


There's plenty of deer out there. It's been too damn hot lately for em though. I'm in osage and had a nice 8 come 80yds making a scrape but couldn't get him closer two weeks ago. Gona go Wed after the front so hopefully they're moving real good.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> We'll be waiting!!


This.


----------



## jmlaymon (Nov 17, 2011)

here is a pic of my deer last year.made the same shot as you tracked him for a mile didnt know a deer had that much blood ended up getting him on cam two weeks later.then got him a week after that.get back in the stand you will see him again.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

no mass measurement is under 5"
German shepherd, a rot and a pit were enjoying a nice brunch when he found it but luckily they started at the tail end.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

^nice!


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I saw a couple bucks this morning in the open, one dogging a doe. I think its time to be hunting.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

jmlaymon said:


> View attachment 1516281
> here is a pic of my deer last year.made the same shot as you tracked him for a mile didnt know a deer had that much blood ended up getting him on cam two weeks later.then got him a week after that.get back in the stand you will see him again.


Mine didnt lose a drop of blood on the ground that we found....


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

jmlaymon said:


> View attachment 1516281
> here is a pic of my deer last year.made the same shot as you tracked him for a mile didnt know a deer had that much blood ended up getting him on cam two weeks later.then got him a week after that.get back in the stand you will see him again.


Mine didnt lose a drop of blood on the ground that we found....


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat this morning and had a mature buck come through at about 830, my brother has him reserved so I let him walk. Also had a buck come through chasing a doe a little after 9. Lots of deer movement in the mornings! Tonight it was the same story, different buck chasing a doe right under me but less deer movement overall. Trail cams show most buck movement still during early morning or late evening. No mid-day movement yet.

RP county


----------



## crh1109 (Nov 8, 2012)

Didn't read real close throughout the thread, but is anyone seeing any activity in the Shawnee, Osage, wabunsee county areas?


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

I will be on stand in NE Kansas near Emporia tomorrow morning! Planning on using a buck decoy. I have two stands set up on this farm I hunt. The SE wind in the am won't let me get by with one of them. Started to see more buck pics on my TC last time I checked it last Thursday. Hoping to see a lot of them in person tomorrow!


----------



## Storm27m (Sep 25, 2008)

JustinKansas said:


> What part of KS?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2



South Central KS...Wichita area.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Storm27m said:


> South Central KS...Wichita area.


Your not far from me, I havent been able to hunt since monday but have been out and about checking on some wheat and cattle and havent seen to much going on deer wise. Ive just got a couple things to do around home then I'll be hunting all next week. I think the best is about to come!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Ready to go in Linwood. Come on bucks!


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

sekbowmadness said:


> Well there isnt anything more I can do for my lost buck. I went back this afternoon with 10 people this time. Also I took my full blood lab (shed dog) figured it couldnt hurt. Neighbor was cutting beans so i told him to keep an eye out. Long story short, we checked every thicket, every creek, every pond. Literally I dont think we missed a square foot on the whole mile section today. We never found a thing, farmer didnt see a thing. I gave it my best effort and do not believe I can do anything more to find him. I have trail cams up so ill keep an eye out, as will neighbors and friends. Question is, do I start hunting again, or hang it up for the year...?


So sorry to here, I thought you would find him, It will take some time to get over but you will, happens to everyone and you went above the call of duty to find him. He must be still out there, I can tell you love this sport as I do, Give it a few days and get back out there, you never know he may just come by and give you another chance.


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

On stand near Emporia, KS. Haven't seen anything yet. Got a buck decoy out.


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Just had a young 4 point come in from my rattling. Ears back and got about 10 yards from my buck decoy. He decided to leave after a minute. Also saw two doe and several turkey about 400 yards away. No big boys yet!


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Slow morning at Tuttle creek.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

NE KS and hunted all day on the 3rd, 7th, and 8th. I have seen zero cruising/chasing. My buddy on the same property saw some young bucks dogging does on the neighboring property, but it's earily quiet. It's a good peice of ground so i'm not sure what gives. Our water holes have dried up so that can't be helping much. I'm wondering if they're sticking tight to the few ponds in areas with water. Hoping for a downpour this weekend and will get after again next week. Good luck guys.


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

yes, find fresh water. Should help.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Bassdeer said:


> So sorry to here, I thought you would find him, It will take some time to get over but you will, happens to everyone and you went above the call of duty to find him. He must be still out there, I can tell you love this sport as I do, Give it a few days and get back out there, you never know he may just come by and give you another chance.


Thanks, I'm gonna let it lay low until sunday or monday and then go back for it. I'm going to hunt him... the deer i lost... as hard as i can until the orange army fires up around here.


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

The farmer who farms this field I'm is running some sort of spray over the soy beans. Tractors running right in front of me can't be good for hunting at the moment. I know the deer are used to the tractors so hopefully he'll be done soon and the deer will move in.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

sekbowmadness said:


> Thanks, I'm gonna let it lay low until sunday or monday and then go back for it. I'm going to hunt him... the deer i lost... as hard as i can until the orange army fires up around here.


Cool man, heading to Parsons next Wed for a week to 10 days.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

KillingFields said:


> Ready to go in Linwood. Come on bucks!


Just had a HUGE old buck break my heart this morning. If only I had about 15 seconds more this might have been a much different post.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Bassdeer said:


> Cool man, heading to Parsons next Wed for a week to 10 days.


I work in about 10 counties around SEK and go through parsons all the time. Pretty good deer movement over there.


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

I used a doe decoy last week, had a couple does walk by. I'll probably take it out Sunday morning and try. Last year I shot one while it was looking at the doe decoy. I tied a paper towel to the tail so it would blow in the wind and create a little movement. I also like sitting on the ground when using a decoy so I can use a stick to rustle leaves and pound the ground like deer moving. That is what got the attention of the one last year.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

Washington county: 3 does this morning. A 4pt and a 100" 8pt cruised thru tailing the lone doe. Come on sunday morning!


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

First shooter of the year. Biggest buck I've ever seen chasing three does right now. Easily a non typical 175".


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

PK_IN_KC said:


> First shooter of the year. Biggest buck I've ever seen chasing three does right now. Easily a non typical 175".


hopefully a hot doe brings him by your stand. Good luck.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

PK_IN_KC said:


> First shooter of the year. Biggest buck I've ever seen chasing three does right now. Easily a non typical 175".


Hope you get him, what part of the state are you hunting. Heading to Plano tonight for some beers with my buddy.


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in Osage City.


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

The big doe of the group smelled the golden estrus that I put out and it spooked her and she took a different route and the buck followed her. I'm wondering what might have been if I hadn't of put that out. She would have led him right to me. She was 20 yards away and he was about 60 yards behind her doing the face off thing.


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

PK_IN_KC said:


> The big doe of the group smelled the golden estrus that I put out and it spooked her and she took a different route and the buck followed her. I'm wondering what might have been if I hadn't of put that out. She would have led him right to me. She was 20 yards away and he was about 60 yards behind her doing the face off thing.


Don't get down about it. Lot of light left. Hang in there bud.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

PK_IN_KC said:


> The big doe of the group smelled the golden estrus that I put out and it spooked her and she took a different route and the buck followed her. I'm wondering what might have been if I hadn't of put that out. She would have led him right to me. She was 20 yards away and he was about 60 yards behind her doing the face off thing.


That sucks.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

My dad and I are headed out the door at 430 am eastern time tomorrow. We will be staying in Wamego,KS and hunting in units 9&14 Sunday evening-Friday. It sounds like we're timing it right!!! Really looking forward to my first trip to Kansas. I'll be like a little kid on Christmas Eve....I can't wait to get on the road!! 

Congrats to everyone that has layed bucks on the ground! Good luck to all the others still chasing em!! Hope you all get a crack at one!


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

BigBucks125 said:


> My dad and I are headed out the door at 430 am eastern time tomorrow. We will be staying in Wamego,KS and hunting in units 9&14 Sunday evening-Friday. It sounds like we're timing it right!!! Really looking forward to my first trip to Kansas. I'll be like a little kid on Christmas Eve....I can't wait to get on the road!!
> 
> Congrats to everyone that has layed bucks on the ground! Good luck to all the others still chasing em!! Hope you all get a crack at one!


Are you hunting public land near Wamego? I have private land out there that I hunt. Should be good timing! Good luck. Maybe I will see you at a restaurant eating dinner or something! ;-)

BTW: that bruiser in my profile pic was killed there last year. That'll get your blood pumping!


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Got a decent buck running 3 does right under my stand on trail cam video on Nov 6th


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Here is the 8 i helped drag out yesterday. Guy from minnesota got it.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks sleeperls!


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Well went out tonight and had a 6 point come thru. I got to check the camera after 2 weeks of soaking over a well known scrape. Out of 41 videos I had 28 that were bucks. Here is a couple of the better ones.

http://youtu.be/nItg7LcoxHE

http://youtu.be/NRLFzshy6CA

http://youtu.be/0r8-fH9Kc7E

http://youtu.be/P2af21b3RII


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Found out today that one of the neighbors knows about my 6x6. Him and his father still have tags to fill and will hunt rifle season. They dont have access to where he is now, but his early season haunt is on their place. He has pictures of him in velvet. As soon as i get them ill post them up.

I told them i wanted the sheds if they found them as hard as i hunted that deer, only to shoot over him. I hope he makes it as this kid does not bow hunt. Ive got the access i need now to nail him early season if he does about the same thing he did this year.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Had an all day sit in NE Kansas yesterday and nada. Did not even see one deer all day long.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I've had a 4 ptr come in downwind and under my stand already. Windy and warm, who cares it's Nov 10th. You better be ready today. 

Also, a believer in being scent free as possible using scentkiller and scent blocker/scentlok clothing.

Good hunting fellow ATrs


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Just got in to Wichita last night......damn it's windy. I think if it rains tonight, its on in the morning?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw a ton of deer on my last sit on Tuesday like I said earlier in the thread, I pulled my trail cam card last night...not a single pic after tuesday...I will get back out Monday and I bet that is the day!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Windy and warm in SE Kansas. Have seen 3 different bucks since daylight. Two year and a half old bucks fighting. No shooters.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Feel for you guys in the trees today, highs near 80 and super windy do not sound like fun....

All I know is, when this cold front blows through, I better start seeing some deer........


----------



## travisd808 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here in Crawford county on SE Kansas I've seen 2 small bucks and 1 
was with a doe. Yesterday was pretty good as well. 1 shooter buck
was with a doe and there were 2 other bucks trying to get in on the 
action and he was busy running them off. I was never able to get a
shot though.


----------



## nicroberts (Jan 24, 2010)

Not much movement at all the past 2 days in NE Kansas. Seen one 8 pt thus morning that's it.


----------



## MichiganBirdman (Sep 25, 2005)

Hunted Kansas this past week and it was warm and saw more guys than deer. Been going for the last 5 years and by far the worse year for seeing guys and not seeing deer.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

MichiganBirdman said:


> Hunted Kansas this past week and it was warm and saw more guys than deer. Been going for the last 5 years and by far the worse year for seeing guys and not seeing deer.


That sucks, what week did you hunt last year and how was it? The 15th to the 30th last year was hot, the 1st to the 14th sucked.


----------



## MichiganBirdman (Sep 25, 2005)

We always leave and hunt in November until the pheasant opener. We are debating on what dates to go next year.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

crh1109 said:


> Didn't read real close throughout the thread, but is anyone seeing any activity in the Shawnee, Osage, wabunsee county areas?


This past week was real slow. Look for the following week to ramp up in Wabaunsee County.


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

Went out last night and Had two young bucks come running to my estrus looked around and kept running up wind. One even let out a few tending grunts. Went back out this morning and saw nothing will be out all day tom hopefully


----------



## Halldawg (Nov 3, 2011)

First time out this morning. Took my 12 year old daughter for her first time. Saw one fork. Lets hope this weather gets them going. At least she got a look at one.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bassdeer said:


> That sucks, what week did you hunt last year and how was it? * The 15th to the 30th last year was hot*, the 1st to the 14th sucked.


This. My vacation starts Thursday the 15th and runs to 25th. Bring it on !! Going out in morning hoping the cold front brings a bruiser in. Good luck to those still putting in the time and congrats to those whole have filled tags.


----------



## MichiganBirdman (Sep 25, 2005)

What is the best time to go.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

4 hrs this AM in NE KS. Nada again. Good set up but not seeing deer. Turkeys galore. Maybe i should give it up and go after them. I have Mon thru Weds off next week and that will complete my rut hunting for the year. Bring on the geese.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

MichiganBirdman said:


> What is the best time to go.


well last year 15th to the 30th was smoking in SE Kansas, I was in the woods 11 out of those 15 days. I talked to the local DOW officer and he said first part of Nov last year sucked. I have an open vacation so I try and keep tabs on when it gets hot and then go. coming up next Wed for a week or so.


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

Damn it's windy


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

hope you guys are holding on to your tree's and have your blinds staked down well.


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

My bow just about blew off my hanger!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Ugh just had a 150+ come by dogging a doe couldn't get my bow and get him stopped in time because of the wind! Get to your stands!!!!!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes. The wind is blowin and the bucks are on their feet. Dixon to be a good night


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Welp, I'm headed back out to the Wamego area for another 3-4 days. I'm hoping for better activity! This cold front is going to make me happy. Starting tomorrow morning.


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

I've seen more signs of big foot than shooters the last couple times I've been out. I was out this morning and even if a shooter came by I was holding on to my tree so tight I don't think I would have been able to shoot it was so windy.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

They should be moving in the morning boys/gals. I really wish we where a two buck state since ive already tagged mine. I need to stick another doe, but have hunters on the piece of ground right now.


----------



## ruthless (Dec 21, 2009)

Well me and my brother thought better of the treestands, so thought we would try the ground blind, but we were trying to hold the blind down even while it was staked, thought we were going to go para gliding a time or two, thought we saw a few deer flying by a few times. LOL


----------



## ruthless (Dec 21, 2009)

If we knew the wind was going to be this damn bad would have went out the day before and staked a few deer down also.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I use two foot stakes made of rebar. My blinds dont go anywhere.


----------



## ruthless (Dec 21, 2009)

what do you use for the deer. LOL


----------



## kenman421 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you drive them rebar stakes in with a sledge hammer?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

2 foot 3 inch gold tips 

Yes i do and i have a slide hammer tool to take them back out.


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

My cousin shot this nine point at around 10 this morning. He told me that he had seen some chasing.







I went out this afternoon and saw 9 does and 0 bucks. Lots of new sign. Really excited about the next few days.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Saw lots of fresh rubs on my way in and by the time the night was through had 5 bucks come by dogging does . I took out one of the does too even out the ratio a little bit!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

I had tons of action between 10 and 12:30 saw 3 different shooter bucks chasing does. And 2 smaller bucks following. This was on public mined land near Hallowell, KS

Wind was gusting 30+mph and deer were still moving.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm in Wilson county. Not much action tonight. Saw one before dark. Couldn't tell what it was.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

dnharcher said:


> I had tons of action between 10 and 12:30 saw 3 different shooter bucks chasing does. And 2 smaller bucks following. This was on public mined land near Hallowell, KS
> 
> Wind was gusting 30+mph and deer were still moving.


Sweet, thats in my area, leaving Wed next week might bump it up to Tuesday. sounds like it's on.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

Dead for me in washington county. Alot of Kansans out enjoying their land today. Walking dogs, cutting wood, building tower stands... Need some bad weather to keep the common folk indoors.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

It raining right now....which is good. It'll make it easy to sneak in. Hopefully it quits by sun up!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

JustinKansas said:


> It raining right now....which is good. It'll make it easy to sneak in. Hopefully it quits by sun up!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Five more days and I'm nocking up

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)

raining and windy, 25 mph from the S rain should let up in the next couple hrs and the wind should switch to the N. I need that N wind for the stand I am going to hunt. going to set from 9 till dark.


----------



## gknoettgen (Feb 13, 2011)

Finally feels like hunting weather. 29 north wind and light snow


----------



## DT87 (Oct 2, 2012)

Just rattled in a nice 8 pt. made a high shot on him, watched him go out about 50 yds in the trees and grunted again. Came back to the only shooting window to my left and put another in him. I think I heard him crash, hoping to not have to track all day.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck DT, getting the second one in him should help. Cold and windy near Frankfort. Seen three little bucks so far. One standing in the field right at first light, one dogging a little doe right past me, and one came into a doe bleat. Saw a shooter wrapped up with does at last light in this same spot last night, hoping he's not too far off.


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Good luck DT87! I will be watching for pictures


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Already seen lots of movement. 1 nice buck chasing....150yrds out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

KillingFields said:


> Are you hunting public land near Wamego? I have private land out there that I hunt. Should be good timing! Good luck. Maybe I will see you at a restaurant eating dinner or something! ;-)
> 
> BTW: that bruiser in my profile pic was killed there last year. That'll get your blood pumping!


We are hunting private and leased land with our outfitter (woodland guides). We're staying at the Wamego Inn and we'll be eating out for dinner each night. Maybe we will catch you. 

I am sitting in the Kansas City airport right now waiting on our 3rd guy flying in from SC. It's been raining cats and dogs all morning here but looks like it will clear up by noon. 

Should be an awesome week! We saw 6 bucks ranging from 120-150" on I-70 driving through Ohio, Indiana, Illinois. Most were hot on the tail of a doe running through cut bean or corn fields.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Just rattled in a little 6. Came straight to the decoy. He made a big circle to come in downwind...surprised I didn't get busted. Peed out of the stand 2 minutes earlier 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went to my #1 spot this morning and sat until 9:30. I saw nothing. I can't believe it, we had a cold front move through and some much needed rain and nothing was moving? I froze on stand. Strong north wind was right in my face, no windbreak of any kind. I have gone out 6 times now and the most I have seen in one sit is 3 does and a 6 pointer. Nothing that even comes close to a shooter yet.

Starting Monday I will pulling all day sits. May move around to different stands during the day, but I will be out the whole day. I will go out again this afternoon, again to my #1 spot(McPherson county) and will sit in a different stand at the corner of a wheat field and a pasture.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

no movement tuttle creek


----------



## n.sampey (Sep 1, 2011)

Boldread said:


> no movement tuttle creek


Was there 2 weeks ago minimal buck sign talked to an agent 2200 deer found dead with ehd sorry bro but good luck


Sent from a man on a mission!!!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sat until 1030 this morning in the timber. Got fairly wet as I put my goretex under my scentblocker.. Don't ask why. Anyways, only saw two little bucks, a fawn and a big fat lone doe. No shooters. I know they're here but haven't seen one yet. Sitting cut beans with buck decoy tonight. Hope they get hungry !!
Near emporia


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

outdrsman11 said:


> Sat until 1030 this morning in the timber. Got fairly wet as I put my goretex under my scentblocker.. Don't ask why. Anyways, only saw two little bucks, a fawn and a big fat lone doe. No shooters. I know they're here but haven't seen one yet. Sitting cut beans with buck decoy tonight. Hope they get hungry !!
> Near emporia


I'll be hunting all day near emporia tomorrow. Hope it turns on tomorrow!!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Made it out for the last couple hours tonight. Sunny breezy and cool. Hope the big fella shows.


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

On vacation from tomorrow until the 19th. Battling a little stomache bug. hope it passes soon. Will give updates near Osawatomie. 

Good Luck all.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Wife sat tonight and saw 5 mixed does/fawns. I will be out in the morning and everyday on til I tag out. My work schedule is weird but It allows me alot of hunting time. I'll be off two full days this week and took this weekend off. And can hunt every evening in between. Its time to put in as much time as possible until the end. If it dont happen this week my Thanksgiving week is looking good for hunting time too and usually see some good movment then.


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Sat tonight in my best spot and saw....... nothing


----------



## 68injunhed (Oct 15, 2012)

Got out after the rain, sat from 2:30 til dark, saw nada.


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

Hunting public ground around emporia
Saw nothing
Seemed perfext


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

hunted on MO side tonight... Saw a real nice one and 3 small bucks.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

DroptineDreamer said:


> I'll be hunting all day near emporia tomorrow. Hope it turns on tomorrow!!


Saw a big buck just sauntering along. Also damn near hit a deer every mile on the way home tonight and I don't live far from Emporia.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

huntindad said:


> Hunting public ground around emporia
> Saw nothing
> Seemed perfext


If you are hunting on the Refuge its because alot of deer have died on it the last 2 years. Saw a truck from Ark with a bunch of writing on the truck. Was that you guys?


----------



## StickNString2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Went out this morning first light saw 3 young bucks chasing a doe. Rain started up hard and everything came to a hault. Went back out at 12:30 sat till dark saw a spike & a small 8 dogging a doe like he was on a leash. Wind died down and everything was up moving. Not one mature buck, starting to get frustrated to say the least.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive noticed mature bucks running does, but still alot of night time groups as well. 

Going to throw a blind up tomorrow and hopefully poke a doe.


----------



## gorilla_psu (Sep 8, 2005)

Saw two big bucks cruising early this afternoon, each in the 150-160 range.also a couple small ones dogging some does


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

ksgobbler said:


> If you are hunting on the Refuge its because alot of deer have died on it the last 2 years. Saw a truck from Ark with a bunch of writing on the truck. Was that you guys?


Wasn't us. We are hunting melvern.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

huntindad said:


> Wasn't us. We are hunting melvern.


So was I only for ducks.


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

What is the hunting like the last 4-5 days before the gun opener in KS?


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

3 does tonight shortly befor dark. Ran two off trying to get down. Going back in the morning. May sit all day.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

One big buck on the road looking around in the daylight. Does still in groups. Not much for rubs. Not many deer standing around in general. Miami County, Hillsdale area.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

Finally had some action tonight. Made freezing my nats of all day worthCouple of 100 inchers pushing does around. I was happy as hell when 3 does came out and totally jacked when the bucks showed. Was starting to think my ground was barren of deer.
Washington county...


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat tonight in the timber with the N wind, didn't see anything so got out early to check the corn field (to the east) and their is a nice buck (130"ish)with 3 does munching in the stalks. I guess I will be hunting timber in the morning and feeding areas at night. Cameras are showing most movement in the morning and throughout the night still. The mature bucks are moving though!

RP county


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Decided to go to a different spot tonight in Marion county. had a small 8 grunting and chasing a doe by me right at dark, other than that nothing. 

I don't know why everyone is having trouble finding deer.....did they all die off from the drought? I know my spots are all dry (ponds and creeks). Maybe they are close to water, wherever that may be......

Tomorrow sets up perfect.....cold..a west wind, which is perfect for the stand that I shot the 194" last year from...the only thing I need is for Mr. Big to get off his a^% and mosey on by!:uzi:


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

Can anyone tell me anything about hunting around Fort Leavenworth??


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

I got off work at 4:00 pm today, it takes me 45 minutes to get home. On the drive I saw 3 different bucks cruising out in the open and 2 bucks in different fields chasing does around. Four of the bucks were P&Y, the fifth buck was a booner for sure. The booner was the first buck I saw around 4:20, he was 80 yards from the road in a pasture. He was looking towards a patch of timber about 200 yards away, when I slowed down to look at him he turned his head and looked at me for a few seconds. He looked back at the timber, stood there for 15-20 seconds and took off at a trot with his head down and tail up. Tomorrow should be an awesome day, too bad I have to work.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> I got off work at 4:00 pm today, it takes me 45 minutes to get home. On the drive I saw 3 different bucks cruising out in the open and 2 bucks in different fields chasing does around. Four of the bucks were P&Y, the fifth buck was a booner for sure. The booner was the first buck I saw around 4:20, he was 80 yards from the road in a pasture. He was looking towards a patch of timber about 200 yards away, when I slowed down to look at him he turned his head and looked at me for a few seconds. He looked back at the timber, stood there for 15-20 seconds and took off at a trot with his head down and tail up. Tomorrow should be an awesome day, too bad I have to work.


Sounds like you coming down with something to me, better stay home you don't want to be spreading it around work.


----------



## ReelKillin00 (Nov 8, 2012)

Since noon yesterday the deer activity has opened up. Have seen multiple mature bucks on the move and 2 dogging does this morning on stand. It's getting very close


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of activity this morning. Grunted and had a shooter come running in. I didn't realize my boots were frozen to stand though.


----------



## StickNString2 (Nov 12, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Decided to go to a different spot tonight in Marion county. had a small 8 grunting and chasing a doe by me right at dark, other than that nothing.
> 
> I don't know why everyone is having trouble finding deer.....did they all die off from the drought? I know my spots are all dry (ponds and creeks). Maybe they are close to water, wherever that may be......
> 
> Tomorrow sets up perfect.....cold..a west wind, which is perfect for the stand that I shot the 194" last year from...the only thing I need is for Mr. Big to get off his a^% and mosey on by!:uzi:


I know that I am having a hard time finding bucks that we have history with this year. I was wondering the same thing did the drought two years in a row take it's toll on older deer? I know I found my fare share of dead deer during fall harvest this year and last. I haven't seen a mature deer on our farm since middle of Sept. and that's not normal.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright... just thought I'd post an update on the trip my brother and I just had. We got back last night from a week long (Nov. 4-11) trip around McPherson (Central Kansas). We sat on stand every morning and evening. I would say we saw minimal movement the entire week. I personally only saw 1 buck (~120”) chasing a doe at last light on Wednesday evening. My brother had another buck around the same size doggin’ a doe the next evening at a different location. He also saw a little chasing on Monday night. This is not because we don’t have deer in the area… we are on private ground and we have tons of pics of great bucks + does. All in all… it was a frustrating week w/ poor weather. Wind was blowing around 25-40 mph and temps were in the 70’s. At the beginning of the week, we thought we were timing the rut PERFECTLY, but after hunting hard for the past week, I believe we were early. If I had a crystal ball, we’d be taking vacation this week. In my opinion it seemed like pre-rut activity and MAYBE a little seeking/chasing this past week. There were still fresh scrapes and rubs popping up around our properties but most of the movement was happening at night. Also, there is a heavily traveled highway around our properties and the farmer said you’ll see tons of deer hit on the side of the highway when the rut is on… we didn’t see one. We also only saw 2 or 3 dead deer on the side of the road on our drive back to Tulsa, OK last night. We didn’t see any living deer. It just seems the deer activity is VERY SLOW for some reason. It was pretty disappointing to take an entire week off and have such poor movement. I think we might try and go back up this weekend if the rut kicks in. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Elite78 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sat from 1 until dark yesterday. Steady movement from 2:30 until dark. 4 bucks (one shooter) and 3 does. THings are heating up for sure.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Bassdeer said:


> Sounds like you coming down with something to me, better stay home you don't want to be spreading it around work.


Trust me I really wanted to. I just came back to work after 10 days off and the hunting was slow, I'm taking another week off at the end of the month so I forced myself to come in. I saw three more shooter bucks cruising on my way to work this morning, I was kicking myself at that point for going in.


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Been on stand since 5:55 not a single deer yet I'm here all day!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't see a thing last night or this morning except the icicles on the end of my nose. My brother shot a yearling doe at 0830 (last sit for him) and I went and helped him get her out. Smoked her from 40 yards with a perfect double lung. Doe went 20 yards.

I'll be back out in an hour and hoping to see a bruiser. Not sure if I should just abandon the rattling and go with estrus bleats. Have not had a single buck come in looking for a fight - been rattling every 30-45 minutes since Friday morning. Thoughts?


----------



## cdawg (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm in central Kansas. Had a small four point herding three does last night. They wanted nothing to do with him. Pheasant hunted this morning, saw four different bucks cruising by themselves and a fifth was tending a doe. One of the bucks was on a golf course (no kidding) on the edge of the town I live. It's definitely starting to heat up.


----------



## Shradezz (Aug 19, 2012)

Heading to Sedan area tomorrow, I hope all this chat about bucks starting to chase will be the same where I will be. I keep checking the weather and it seems to be good for the week. Also the moon phases look good as well. Have been hunting there the last few years and the weather has not been good I think I was also there to early. Will see how the next two weeks pans out.


----------



## scrub1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Really slow in Great Bend this morning, waiting for the action to pick up.


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Got this one on Friday evening at McMillan's. He won't break any records but was an old, mature buck. He is also my best with a bow. When I have more time, I will give the story. Thanks for looking


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Checked Trail Cams.. Not a giant but pretty awsome for public land.

http://youtu.be/SoMb5mV03wY


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I would say he's a giant Bold! And great buck honker!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Was out in McPherson county. Had 8 cows come by my stand shortly after 7:00. Finally after 15 minutes and they are just hanging around, I got down and went "shu, shu". We I got back to the stand there was about a 120" buck standing there. He just turned and walked away. Around 9:15 the wind was swirling NW to N, and that isn't good for the stand I was in, so I decided to get down and move to a different stand on the property. As soon as my feet hit the ground after climbing down, here comes, I think, the same buck from earlier walking past about 40 yards away. He did not even see or hear me. As I was walking across the pasture to the other stand, I kicked up an 8 pointer (not huge) bedded w/ a doe. Also bedded w/ them was a fork buck. About 75 yards from them was a smaller buck. The little bucks were hanging around the bigger buck and doe. Sat until noon.

Driving home at 12:35 had about a 140" ten pointer in a wide open pasture w/ a doe. They both looked like decoys as I drove by.

I am guessing now the bigger boys may be in lock down or w/ does that are close. I think the deer may have just skipped the chasing and seek phases of the rut. 

Won't be able to go out tonight, my son has a 7th grade basketball game. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Dots (Mar 16, 2005)

Sat this morning from 6 till 10:30, saw a lone fawn looking like her world had come to an end, i guess mama had just kicked her off, she kept looking back but nothing ever showed. Then saw a mature doe with last years and this years fawns. Didn't see any bucks but seeing that fawn gives me some hope. I'm just west of Sedan. This is the first hunt at this place this year and no one else is in there, have hi hopes for the rest of the week.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

sat until 12:30. I saw nothing at all. Like my brother, AintNoGriz, said, the wind was swirling in all directions this morning. Man was it cold this morning. The deer should have been out moving good. I did see a 135'' buck come out all by himself to feed around 4:55pm last night. He fed in the bean field for 15 minutes and then went back in the timber.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Boldread said:


> Checked Trail Cams.. Not a giant but pretty awsome for public land.
> 
> http://youtu.be/SoMb5mV03wY


Thats a giant to me. good luck


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Lots of movement & chasing in central KS. Saw two giant eights chasing yesterday, another 160-ish chasing today. Been here for four days, got five left. Things are really lookin good out here this week!

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Saw a small 6 point chasing a doe and two yearlings this morning. Had 6 Toms fly down from roost about 100 yards away. They tried to walk by but they weren't too excited about my buck decoy. I'm on stand for the evening sit. This will be my last opportunity to hunt for a few weeks so does and turkeys have just been added to my hit list! Hoping a big boy comes in!!!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

KS_Deers said:


> Lots of movement & chasing in central KS. Saw two giant eights chasing yesterday, another 160-ish chasing today. Been here for four days, got five left. Things are really lookin good out here this week!
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Damn! I live down in JC but am hunting about 90 mins NE. Maybe I should have driven home and hunted down there after the morning set. Good luck!


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

My dad got a chip shot on this guy two weeks ago, hit high, little blood zero penetration with a grim reaper. Spotted him Monday with a group of does healthy as can be.









Buddy of mine got this guy Friday evening making a scrape in a creek bottom in Southwest Kansas.

















Also these were found by another friend a week ago, couple of studs for sure. 









Heading south to hunting ground tonight to hunt Tuesday through Saturday, hopefully the bucks are cruising. Good luck to everyone, should be a great week!


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

Had a small 8 give me a shot at 1:00 only deer all day hope it picks up now


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Just had 2 does come by this morning. On the way home I saw a 120s buck standing with a doe in the wide open. Had a couple new bucks show up on cam also. I think the rest of the week will be good.


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Just missed a Tom. Didn't want to use my Muzzys on turkey so I used an expandable broad head that I didn't have sighted in. Pretty sure that's why I missed. He was at 30 yards and it was windy. Would have liked to had him closer, but he wasn't going to be. Oh well, got my Muzzy BH on now and ready for deer!! I know it's sighted in!


----------



## DroptineDreamer (Nov 9, 2012)

Zero deer sightings tonight. Still had fun being in God's great outdoors! Saw a gazillion geese flying over. That was cool!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

The 6x6 i was hunting and have pictures on here was killed i think on sat. Just found out today. The rumors are he green scored 192.

I did hit him apparently, or another person got a shot at him. I just grazed his back with a slick trick.  At least a local got it so i can see/hold it. I also plan on giving him a card with pictures from velvet up until thursday.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry to Hear Sleeper. Glad it was a local too. That would be pretty awsome to get a card with the velvet pics of the deer.

Kansasboi your pics put boy howdy to shame!

Evening hunt wasnt as eventful as this morning but I did grunt the same 8 point in 3 times...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> The 6x6 i was hunting and have pictures on here was killed i think on sat. Just found out today. The rumors are he green scored 192.
> 
> I did hit him apparently, or another person got a shot at him. I just grazed his back with a slick trick.  At least a local got it so i can see/hold it. I also plan on giving him a card with pictures from velvet up until thursday.


Dang it man! Well hopefully he passed on his genes


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a great buck and will look excellent on the wall! Good job, Honker.


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> The 6x6 i was hunting and have pictures on here was killed i think on sat. Just found out today. The rumors are he green scored 192.
> 
> I did hit him apparently, or another person got a shot at him. I just grazed his back with a slick trick.  At least a local got it so i can see/hold it. I also plan on giving him a card with pictures from velvet up until thursday.


You are a great sport, Sleeper. At least another bow hunter got em.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Dang it man! Well hopefully he passed on his genes



You and me both. He has been around the block. He was two miles away from his normal stomping grounds.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

sleeperls said:


> The 6x6 i was hunting and have pictures on here was killed i think on sat. Just found out today. The rumors are he green scored 192.
> 
> I did hit him apparently, or another person got a shot at him. I just grazed his back with a slick trick.  At least a local got it so i can see/hold it. I also plan on giving him a card with pictures from velvet up until thursday.


That stinks man.....I know you must be crushed.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> The 6x6 i was hunting and have pictures on here was killed i think on sat. Just found out today. The rumors are he green scored 192.
> 
> I did hit him apparently, or another person got a shot at him. I just grazed his back with a slick trick.  At least a local got it so i can see/hold it. I also plan on giving him a card with pictures from velvet up until thursday.


Dang it man! Well hopefully he passed on his genes


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

got in stand 3;30 i spooked 2 does under my stand getting there. 5;00 a buck i named G2 came across the bean field 100 yds. north






of stand . i grabbed my rattle bag and gave a couple of short rattles he turned and went back the way into the timber. a doe came by at5-30. hopefully G2 will be back.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Shot my first Kansas Whitetail with a bow after a fifteen year break so I could hunt with my boys, who are now bow hunting with me.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

nice buck. congrads.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

Sat all day in Northeast, KS with NADA. Come on man, Nov. 12th high in the mid forties, low in the mid 20s, there should be deer out and about. Don't they know the rules?


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

Had the biggest deer of ny life at 8 yards while I was screwing in my bow holder. I hadnt been in the stand for 2 minutes. That was right at 2, had a wouldbe nicehalf rack walk by panting about 20 min later, and a mature doe 30 min after that. Absolutely devastated that I couldnt at least get a shot at him. He was a huge 6x6. Im gonna keep after it, gonna be hard for me to let an arrow fly on anything but him. Hoping lighting striked twice. Good to see mature deer on their feet this evening!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Not much movement for me this morning. Jumped a doe this afternoon that had about a 130" 8 point follow her off. Only shooter I've seen in the last 3 days. And he was barely that. Headed back in the morning to try again.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Darn phone! Dont know why it posted twice about sleeperls


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Thought this one looked a little young as he cruised by this mining around 10. 

http://youtu.be/dlpf3-_rCgs


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Still reading even though I'm home now. Sounds like they just skipped cruising and chasing. I saw one day of good action, then back to solid AM/PM movement from 10/31-11/10. 

Good luck guys, I know it's hunting not killing.... But not seeing shooters for days on end this time of the year gets ya a little confused for sure.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Saw a little bit of activity yesterday. Young buck came in on the scent trail i put down. Really puzzled by the lack of activity. Hitting the foodplot today with a doe decoy. I'm pulling an all day sit today and tomorrow and then back to the real world. Good luck guys.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

I shot this deer last night 15 minutes before sundown, he was tending a doe. I was in central kansas.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Congrats ! Great buck. What camo gear are you wearing ?


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks it is some stuff I bought at Gander Mountain. Its waterproof and fleece lined, I like it.
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=GSX-Mens-Sweet-Spot-Softshell-Jacket-Camo&i=614635&str=gsx&merchID=4005


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Where in central ks that is a great buck congrats man


----------



## Hi Country (Aug 26, 2006)

Shot this guy Nov 8th, 3:30 in the afternoon in central Kansas. He was cruising and rattled him in on a string to a 20yd shot.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I talked with the hunter that got the 6x6 this morning. Ill be visiting him in the next couple days to take some pics. He actually green scored 196 with a net of 184 ithink.

We swaped stories for a while and talked about the deer. They guessed his age at 4.5, but i was thinking only 3.5.
Even the hunter when he seen him thought he was a 170-180 inch. Neither of us guessed he would go 196. Im really happy for the hunter, but i would have been happier if i would have closed the deal myself.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice bucks gediger and Hi Country. congrats, Packing the truck right now heading up tomorrow.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Four does & two spikes so far this a.m. Nothing sizeable yet. Left my rattling antlers in the truck. Damnit anyway.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

hunterhewi said:


> Where in central ks that is a great buck congrats man


Thanks, I shot him by Hutch


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

gedider. THat thing has some awesome mass. Nice bucks to both of you. There are alot of deer hitting the ground this past week.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

2 nice bucks down in Kansas. congrads guys good job!


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Bowtaritst has got a story to tell. I'm sure the news will break soon. I have plenty of pics. Congrats to Waddy on a giant


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 7, 2008)

SUCCESS in KANSAS!! 



This was my first ever trip to Kansas and I was extremely happy to put my tag on this STUD. I haven't put the tape on him yet so anyone wanting to guess some scores, have at it.

On Monday morning (Nov. 5) I had a small 7 point chase 4 does from their beds and push them up a timbered draw. Approximately 30 minutes later I had a nice 135" - 145" walk up and smell their beds at 50 yards from me. I grunted at the buck twice as he looked my way but turned and went the opposite direction back up the draw from where the small 7 point had chased the does. That afternoon right before dark here comes the same 7 point chasing some does underneath my stand.

Tuesday morning (Nov. 6) Right after daylight 3 coyotes come by so I picked one of them off at 15 yards. I shot it in the stomach hoping that it would run a long ways off before expiring, but the rage opened him up big time and he only made it 75 yards. I figured that I would be lucky if any deer came through the draw with this gut shot coyote laying 75 yards upwind from me. About 9 am I spotted a buck bedded down about 60 yards out and he was a NICE one. As the wind started gusting to 25 mph. I knew a stalk was in order. I slipped within 25 yards of this bedded buck and never alarmed him as I could see his tines over a fallen tree. As you could imagine, a thousand thoughts were running through my mind. I drew my bow and snort wheezed at him to get him to stand up. Nothing! My arms were burning from holding at full draw and yet he didn't stand up. Surely he will hear me this time as I tried the snort wheeze again, even louder, while at full draw. Nothing! So now I decide to just play the waiting game on this big boy. After standing for about 10 minutes I see his rear coming up over the log as he starts to stand. I came to full draw as he stood broadside and looked straight away from me. Upon the release of the arrow, I saw my green nockturnal thump him right behind the shoulder, center of his body! The recovery was a mere 50 yards! A Perfect Shot on a Stud Buck in a Perfect Situation. That's why we bowhunters dedicate so much time, money, and hard work into a sport that sustains our body!

Good Luck To All 








































Mathews LH Switchback 60# @29"QAD Ultra HD
Black Gold AscentBeman ICS 340
Muzzy 100's-Whitetails & Hogs 
Rage 2 blade 100's-Turkeys


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Great buck. Glad you had a good time and got one!


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Shot this guy. Spot and stalk 15' shot as he was bedded down in a Couley. I had to neck shoot him as that was all I could see due to him being covered by tumble weeds. The Grave Digger Broadhead did its job.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats to all! We are putting down some awesome Kansas deer this year!


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

Lots of does and small bucks roaming around nothing of any size yet.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Helped a buddy track this morning and we found his buck. Seen some deer moving while we were out and about. I'm in the tree now. more deer sign has showed up in my areas, I'm ready!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

^^^^Matte, my gosh! Thats a massive stud!


----------



## 520dude (Dec 21, 2010)

Rattled in 5 seperate bucks this morning. Still too picky to shoot an average deer. I saw the one that I want Sunday evening, he just wouldn't step into a lane where I could shoot.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Was on vacation hunting all week last week... Sounds like all the movement is happening this week. Freakin' bummed. Congrats to all of you that put giants on the ground and good luck to those still hunting.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

Amazing deer guys. Congrats to all!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Well get to my stand and 75 yards west are 3 studs runnin 2 does one i just named freak show no pics of him at all hes a 160"+ stud with a 8-9" club drop tine yes my dream to shoot one well he chased the doe south with a south wind i thought perfect for a stalk he was along the west pasture fence so i got on the higher farm ground well finally catch up to him and hes got the doe bedded i guessed him for 47-48 yards i aready had my slider on 40 i aimed high and touched ofc the release perfect perfect arrow but shot 2" under his chest he trots 20 yards and looks around no clue as to what happened hope he messes up again tomorrow (sorry for the long sentence my keyboard on my phone freezes when i hit any punctuation marks)


----------



## ksbowgal (Sep 13, 2006)

Amazing deer guys, I'm missing my "homeland". Now that I'm living in Missouri been focusing on our spot up by Squaw Creek. Great job KS guys!!!!!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Got to my stand location and about to walk in and see my double beam buck at 250 yds looking right at me so I was pretty bummed, if I was in my stand probably 15 minutes earlier he would have probably walked right by. Got in my stand and started coughing (I have been fighting a cold). GREAT TIMING. So I just got back out of my stand around 4pm and got in my truck for a deer cruise. Pulled cards also and starting to see mature bucks moving more and more. Most movement is still in the morning up until 1130 am. Going to try to kick this cold the next couple days and get out during the weekend!


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> SUCCESS in KANSAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Man, that's an awesome story!! Congrats to you for making it happen. 

That deer will score better than 145!!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Say all day. Saw very little movement till right before dark. Then had four bucks around me. The one shooter in the group wouldn't present a shot.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

was in stand at 3:45 at 4:15 G2 came out across bean field. fed to 50 yds. out. then came a high rack 8-- 150 class that i had encountered last week but could not get a shot at.the high rack fed toward the timber and dissapeared. a forky came trotting up to G2.and they started eating soybeans. a coyote came into the field. they tail flaged and took off.these three showed no aggression towards each other. two does below my stand about dark.interesting evening.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat in McPherson county this morning, my #1 spot, and saw NOTHING! I sat til 11:00. 

Came home to regroup and replan. Decided to go to a spot close to home here in Marion county. I hadn't been in there for a couple of weeks. Sat in a stand close to a bedding area (on the neighbors ground), and had a perfect south wind for it. Was in stand a little after 2 pm and saw my first buck at 3:20. Ended up seeing 5 bucks and 6 does. The bucks were all 2 1/2 year olds, except the last one. He was far away and looked pretty good, just couldn't get a good look at him w/ the bino's.....

It was fun to actually see some deer. I think I may head out to this same property in the morning, but in a different stand, and see what happens!

By the way, all those bucks posted here are STUDS!! Congrats to the lucky hunters...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night I only saw a doe and so did the wife. So far this morning I glassed a real good wide buck in the skyline at 6:15 am. Haven't seen nothing else so far.


----------



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

I shot this one in Miami County last night around 5 pm. He had 12 points.


----------



## asmith4 (Aug 26, 2011)

thats sweet! congrats


----------



## honker22 (Jul 24, 2012)

Waddell broke it to social media so I will show the pics now. He killed it on his private property he bought in Kansas 5-6 years ago. It is his biggest to date and quick scores at 191. It will air on Realtree Roadtrips next year and should be an awesome story. 

Waddell, TBone, and Mundt are great guys and I enjoyed sharing camp with them. Here are some candid shots and a comparison between my personal best and Waddell's. thanks for looking.


----------



## henry lyles (Sep 12, 2004)

Nice young 8 pt. Came in @ 7am feels like the start of a great day in the woods.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Went out last night to poke a doe. Headed to one of my hunters stands bordering the refuge. Climbed up and had a young buck on the other side of the fence get out of his bed. I watched him chase a few does around for a while, before finally cutting one out of the group. He pushed her out into my pasture. 

Im sitting there watching a doe make its way behind me when i hear movement. I swing around and see 3 nice mature does making their way in. I draw my bow back and get one picked out. I make a bleat sound to stop her and released a arrow. As i did my bottom cam hits the rifle rest on the tree stand and send the arrow over her.(thank god not a wounded deer). I looked the bow over very carefully and thank god it didnt hurt the cam or anything else on the bow. 

Lesson #5 dont shoot of of stands made for rifles if your only 5'7.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

I hear rutting activity is crazy in Kansas this week and especially today. Is it true? I live in OK so I'm looking for an update.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

was hunting my ridge top stand next to the Kansas River today and only saw 2 does around 7am. I sat till 11:30. I am going to try another spot this evening.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

I sat a bunch this weekend. Weather was crazy with 75 degree temps on Saturday and then cold front with rain, sleet, snow on Sunday. I saw some 1.5 and 2.5 year-olds pushing, but not as much as I thought would be happening. I went out yesterday afternoon and didn't see a darn thing. There are tons of scrapes and rubs popping up over the last week. Hopefully this weekend is it! 

I am hunting Osage county.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

DirtNap1986 said:


> I hear rutting activity is crazy in Kansas this week and especially today. Is it true? I live in OK so I'm looking for an update.


Not in Central Ks (Marion and McPherson counties). Saw nothing this morning again.


----------



## smacky11 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is pretty much spot on from what I am seeing. I hunt in Shawnee co. This post is in regards to Running"s post.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Had a spike come in around 10am, I left about 11. Heading back here in a bit. From what some buddies seen this morning I think just any day things are going to get real good. I think its time to be in a stand any chance you get cause that first doe in your area could come in heat anytime and spark things. My cam showed me this very scenario and if I would of been in that stand monday morning I could of had a chance at the biggest buck of my life! But no I just had to go sit a new stand I hung a few weeks back......doh!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well today was my last day off. It's been an uneventfull rut for me. Hunted the 5th, 7th, 8th, 10th,12th, 13th and this AM. Only mature bucks i saw were yesterday at 920 and 930. Both good shooters but 80 yrds and moving away quick. Big fat doe walked by this AM. Do i let her walk and buck hunt or fill the freezer? I'm more of a fill the freezer guy. I've had it with letting deer pass. Going buckless is much easier with some meat in the freezer. May hunt this afternoon, or may sit on the couch and enjoy a Sam Adams Winter Lager. Good luck guys.


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

Humm ... Sam Adams vs. hunting. Tough choice (my favorite beer), but I would go with sitting in the stand. This time of year you never know if the buck of a lifetime goes under your stand when you are sitting on the couch.


----------



## MBaboon (Jan 28, 2012)

AintNoGriz said:


> Not in Central Ks (Marion and McPherson counties). Saw nothing this morning again.



You know that big chunk of public ground in Marion County :wink: I have been hunting in there the last week and it's definitely on. Chasing, bucks and does paired up, bucks crossing open fields. I helped a buddy drag out a real nice on this morning checking his scrapes. Buddy has been on him since first sighting on Sunday. Driving back just south of Hillsborro, I stopped to eye a good buck right off the road in a tree line. He bounded off with his girlfriend in tow.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

The woods were dead for me this afternoon. A first for me in several hunts.


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

Still pretty slow for us. Watches a 3 pt breed a doe at 20 steps. He kept her himmed up for the majority of the evening. Had to stay in the stand for about 30minutes after dark waiting for them to move on. Heading back in the morning and hoping she brings in something a little bigger.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

I spotted 3 mature bucks locked down and breeding does this week. Just got to catch them between estrous does.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

just got to Kansas today got in the stand and had this guy doging a doe. looked alot better in person then the picture. real high


----------



## LANCEB (Aug 2, 2006)

In Riley county i seen more deer tonight than last two weeks.I waited for my son to get off the bus.He is 11 first year bowhunting.Left the house at 4:15.Driving to the hunting place saw a buck chasing a doe right off the highway.Got in stand at 4:45 hunting the edge of woods so the deer come out right at dark.2 does come out at 5:10 then 2 more come out at 5:20 about 100 yards on each side of me.Then a little after that they started looking across the field and this 130in buck comes out chasing a doe.He chased her toward me but to dark to see.He was pretty wound up grunting like crazy.Finally they move out i get down and meet my son at the truck.While getting undressed my son starts grunting i look up and behind the truck there is a deer standing there.Not sure what is was.Pretty funny he said we should hunt from the truck.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out tonight and saw nothing again.....Took a shot at a yote, hit him far back, he jumped and growled and took off. Ruined my arrow and broadhead:BangHead: What's weird is that I found my nock laying beside the arrow, but the section of my arrow w/ the fletching was gone? No blood on the arrow, hopefully I wounded him enough he ran off and will die.

The only thing I can think of as for not seeing any deer is that the does on my hunting grounds haven't come into estrus yet? But other than last night where I had 6 does go by me, I don't even see any does? It has been a tough year for me and my brother in Topeka. I've got tomorrow morning only and maybe once this weekend. 

I agree with the poster above who said it's time to have a cold one.............almost!


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Saw a decent 7pt and a few small bucks this evening. The ruts on, but not seeing the shooters. Do you guys have much luck calling durhng lockdown? What calls do you use?


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Leaving Orlando Florida this morning and driving to SEK till the 26th. Hope I can add a bunch I updates for y'all. Weather looks like its not going to be cold, but also not goin to get hot? So maybe there will still be plenty of day time action! Good luck boys ill c y'all in 21 hours


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

AintNoGriz said:


> Went out tonight and saw nothing again...


Griz, I feel like a lot of guys around here may not realize the extent to which the herd number have been affected by the disease. I think I've heard you mention that most of the usual water sources in your area are dried up too. Have you talked at all with any local farmers or ranchers? My guess is they are finding a bunch of dead ones around. 

I talked to a guy with a local outfitting crew just last night, and he told me that he believes numbers are down by as much as 60-70%!!! He said just a few days ago, a farmer found a 200+ and a 190+ only about a half mile apart, and yes i saw rhe pictures to prove it. Unreal, I thought, but the bullseye of the driest spot in the country for the last year or two IS centered right on top of us. I can find a map that shows it if you'd like to see it. 

I've heard several guys mention how severely they think its impacted their areas, and I just can't help but think this could be why you're season has been so out of the ordinary. I don't know. We probably won't really hear anything from KDWP until after the season is well over. My own theory is that there are very severely affected localized pockets around the area depending mostly upon what the water sources look like. 

Anyway, just wanted to say I understand your frustration, and get my two cents in. Hope you manage to poke another monster despite the discouraging season you've had thus far. 

BL


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

BrianLampe said:


> Griz, I feel like a lot of guys around here may not realize the extent to which the herd number have been affected by the disease. I think I've heard you mention that most of the usual water sources in your area are dried up too. Have you talked at all with any local farmers or ranchers? My guess is they are finding a bunch of dead ones around.
> 
> I talked to a guy with a local outfitting crew just last night, and he told me that he believes numbers are down by as much as 60-70%!!! He said just a few days ago, a farmer found a 200+ and a 190+ only about a half mile apart, and yes i saw rhe pictures to prove it. Unreal, I thought, but the bullseye of the driest spot in the country for the last year or two IS centered right on top of us. I can find a map that shows it if you'd like to see it.
> 
> ...


Blue Tongue an EHD hit hard no doubt. But we have been on the decline for many years. Myself and a few others have been preaching this to the public and KDWP for the last several years. At least now they have a scape goat in EHD, but the real culprit has been over-harvest, poor management and too many tags. Maybe some politicians will start to listen now and cut back the length of our season and cut the the availability of tags.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

I believe things have slowed down here in central KS. Not seeing near as much chasing, but single bucks/doe pairs. Thinking a lot of them may be on lockdown already. Gonna pull an all-dayer today, so we'll see how that goes.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

KS_Deers said:


> I believe things have slowed down here in central KS. Not seeing near as much chasing, but single bucks/doe pairs. Thinking a lot of them may be on lockdown already. Gonna pull an all-dayer today, so we'll see how that goes.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


I take that back. I have a buddy out scouting this morning, said he's seen more activity today than the past 7 days we've been out here. Said he got video of a 170+ walk under the stand I'm not in this morning. To say I'm pissed would be a serious understatement.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

On my drive home from work last night and the drive in this morning I have seen 7 bucks, all of them were locked down with a doe. I'm hunting all day Friday and Saturday, hope to catch a doe dragging a buck through.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

The rut is definitely on. Most bucks I see are standing next to does.


----------



## ReelKillin00 (Nov 8, 2012)

A lot of new mature bucks showing up on camera on scrape lines. Deer movement has been very good but still seeing does by themselves and even some that haven't kicked off their yearlings yet. I have been on stand since Oct 29th and have def seen some change in the buck activity. Yesterday morning had a bruiser work up a creek bed just cruising along. I would say the rut has started but def not peaked just yet here in NE Kansas. Have been seeing alot of pics of bucks hitting the ground so all day sits will pay off. Stay on stand if all possible. Good luck to everyone


----------



## gravelroads (Nov 6, 2009)

From what I've seen, The does are absolutely hiding from the bucks. Instead of being in the bedding area, they are out on the edges, hiding in strange little clumps of cover. The two small bucks that live in the area are up and walking around all day, wondering where the does went. The few does I've seen moving during daylight this week have been moving very short distances, alone, and faster than normal. The one decent buck in the area, nothing real big, maybe 130" but the biggest one here, don't know where he is, unfortunately. A friend of the neighbors is still sitting in a ladder stand about ten feet off the fence this morning so he didn't shot it.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Last night- small 8pt, 2 does, 2 coyotes. I saw no rutting activity. My wife saw 2 young bucks, a desent one and a couples does. She said the young one's where bird dogging all over nose to the ground and the bigger buck was right tight with the doe.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Was really worried about my hunting area through last weekend. Then started seeing signs of life on Tuesday. New scrape showed up, and had good movement that night. Saw total of three bucks, two mature does, and two half growns. The bucks were a forky, a basket 6 or 8, and a 110ish 8. All came in at different times after bleats, grunts, or rattling. Today, another scrape shows up about 125 yds from main stand. No wind today, so high hopes for to tonight's hunt. Hunting in unit 10, for reference.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Have seen my first shootable buck of the year tonight. He's appeared twice at 225 yds. Can't get him interested in bleat or grunt. Also rattled when he was out of sight again, but to no avail. It's right at sunset, so maybe he'll make a mistake here in the next 20 to 30 mins. Interesting that he won't respond to anything.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

I can't get any bucks to respond to anything either ! This is not turning out to be a very good season.. Between coyotes, people and house construction I can't catch a break. This time last year they were in here thick and next to nothing this year. No reports of ehd except 1 early summer. I know they're here they're on the cam. Frustrating..


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Last two morning sits (11/12 and 11/15) have yielded 11 buck sightings and maybe half a dozen does. A few 1.5s, a few more 2.5s, one 130" 3.5, and a hoss of a 4.5. High 140s clean 10 just cruising along in complete tunnel vision mode. Completely screwed myself on him this morning. 16 yards, came to full draw as my arrow simultaneously falls off of my drop-away rest. ukey:

Most of you probably can guess how the rest of the story goes... Not pretty. Blehkkk! 

Still pumped to get back in the stand tomorrow morning. Activity has been steady throughout the entire morning in my neck of the woods. Hunting a filtering area between two thick stands of cedars surrounded by hardwoods. Seems to be the perfect spot. 

I should mention that I walked within 25 yards or so of what looked to be a hoss this mernin' bedded with a doe. Couldn't tell for sure, but I could definitely make out the shape of his frame, even in the low-light conditions pre-dawn, so it had to be a shooter. He had her pushed about a half mile or so from the bulk of the hardwoods down into a brushy draw not far from the road. I'm always amazed at how the big boys know where the "safe" zones are to push the ladies while still remaining in close proximity to the rest of the herd. 

I also had a dink buck warming up his grunting pipes while he scooted a mama and her yearling around right in front of me mid-morning. Grunted in a solid 3.5, too, at 7:20 from one of the bedding areas. He was all by himself, as was the case with the aforementioned 4.5. Think we may have another day or two before we hit full-lockdown mode. Time will tell... Hit the woods boys. 

BL


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> Leaving Orlando Florida this morning and driving to SEK till the 26th. Hope I can add a bunch I updates for y'all. Weather looks like its not going to be cold, but also not goin to get hot? So maybe there will still be plenty of day time action! Good luck boys ill c y'all in 21 hours


What town are you going to be near?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Sat in the stand tonight despite my cough I have. Saw a decent (110" 5x5) chasing a group of 3 does to no avail around 345pm. He came back through by himself and that was my night. Pulled 2 cards today and both show good buck movement from 9:30 all the way through the day now. So if I feel good enough to sit all day this weekend, I will do so because the bucks are on their feet! I haven't had any luck with any calls this year (maybe I'm just that terrible at hunting). 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Shot him at 8:30 am today.... the only shooter i've seen all year!... Came in following a doe.

177 7/8"


----------



## KillingFields (Sep 18, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats.




REDVANES said:


> Shot him at 8:30 am today.... the only shooter i've seen all year!... Came in following a doe.
> 
> 177 7/8"


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

i havent seen any rut activity at all. sit in my stand about every other day the last couple weeks and havent seen anything. usually see large groups hitting the wheat fields on the drive home though.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

1 coyote down today. If that's all that's coming in then I guess I'm going to unload the quiver ! Sick of these punks


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I saw nothing last night! Its gota cut loose anytime tho.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I plan to camp in the stands this weekend because that is probably it for me until late season.


----------



## FiftyClint (Jul 24, 2012)

Nothing at all this AM...my dad went out about ten miles from me and saw 13 does and 3 button bucks. Headin back out now.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Driving around at lunch I saw 5 does in a group-no buck in sight.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Slowing down around my area. Or they are just locked down with does right now. I've seen no daytime mature buck activity. Only small forks and such. Evening is still the best time around my area.


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Got a nice one last night.


----------



## HOYTFFZY11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I've been seeing groups of does but nothing tailing them besides an occasional spike. I think the big boys are either hiding or locked down with a hot doe somewhere. Last year in the same area I was seeinga lot of cruising but none this time around. This 60 degree afternoon weather isn't ideal either. Hopefully something unfolds soon. Good luck to all.


----------



## lastcast33 (Mar 8, 2008)

From what I saw last week in Kansas the rifle guys are going to catch a good portion of the rut. It was SLOW to say the least.


----------



## REDVANES (Nov 27, 2009)

Hellz yes!!!... love to see them drop!





Timber Hawk said:


> Got a nice one last night.
> View attachment 1522379


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

BrianLampe said:


> Griz, I feel like a lot of guys around here may not realize the extent to which the herd number have been affected by the disease. I think I've heard you mention that most of the usual water sources in your area are dried up too. Have you talked at all with any local farmers or ranchers? My guess is they are finding a bunch of dead ones around.
> 
> I talked to a guy with a local outfitting crew just last night, and he told me that he believes numbers are down by as much as 60-70%!!! He said just a few days ago, a farmer found a 200+ and a 190+ only about a half mile apart, and yes i saw rhe pictures to prove it. Unreal, I thought, but the bullseye of the driest spot in the country for the last year or two IS centered right on top of us. I can find a map that shows it if you'd like to see it.
> 
> ...



I have wondered about this and it's affect.........

Nice to see some big bucks drop!


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks red


----------



## Stick Chucker (Jul 23, 2012)

Great deer guys....

I have every little 6-8 point 2 year old in the county chasing me this week(finally)

Rattled in 6 the last 3 times out....with only one shooter seen.

I had one this morning I wish I had on video....one hit from the grunt tube, and he turned around and came right to me, and was hopping like a dog after you whistled at him...LOL


----------



## Timber Hawk (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks stick and griz. I decoyed him in.


----------



## OLE'BOWHUNTER (Jan 9, 2007)

REDVANES said:


> Shot him at 8:30 am today.... the only shooter i've seen all year!... Came in following a doe.
> 
> 177 7/8"


Great buck. What county?


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I am beginning to think the bucks in my area doesn't care for the opposite sex.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Parsons area, 10 deer all day, 3 small bucks on doe's no shooters yet.


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

shadetree said:


> I am beginning to think the bucks in my area doesn't care for the opposite sex.


Little light in the loafers in your area eh? You need to get that new bone collector grunt tube that has the lisp at the end. Not sure I'd eat that deer though, that boy just ain't right.


----------



## arctic hunter (Sep 7, 2004)

Killed a decent ten point this evening. By himself cruising. Shot him about an hour before dark.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Today is my eighth & last day out here in central KS, not looking good for me. Had a 180+ walk under the stand I wasn't in the other morning (buddy was scouting my area, got it on video). I'm thoroughly pissed about that. Oh well, we'll see how this morning goes, then back to Manhattan to hunt the remainder of the season. Good luck to all you guys still out there hunting hard.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Texan Aviator said:


> Little light in the loafers in your area eh? You need to get that new bone collector grunt tube that has the lisp at the end. Not sure I'd eat that deer though, that boy just ain't right.


Well, I am desperate enough to try it if I had one....Headed out now.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Me and a buddy got into SEK yesturday morning. Between the two of us we saw 15 bucks, 4 were over 130 and all were either with does or chasing groups. No big boys yet. Saw 2 this morning driving to the stand that looked pretty good. Two of bigger bucks yesturday were cruising with their ladies around 1 pm when it was hot out. This morning seems like it should be food. It i ga by seem any yet


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Real slow this morning. 3 young does. In stand all day


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

I haven't seen anything yet**. My fingers were numb while typing the above post


----------



## Darin J (Jan 28, 2010)

Pretty quite this a.m. Had does and bucks at last light yesterday.


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Got to my stand this morning....it was gone. I HATE THIEFS. looks like its the old pop up until I can set another stand this afternoon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## basspro05 (Sep 13, 2010)

JustinKansas said:


> Got to my stand this morning....it was gone. I HATE THIEFS. looks like its the old pop up until I can set another stand this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry to hear that man, I hate thieves!!!!!!


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

JustinKansas said:


> Got to my stand this morning....it was gone. I HATE THIEFS. looks like its the old pop up until I can set another stand this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2



Thats freaking rediculous. Find em and hang em high!


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

From 0430 to 0600 lots of movement, chasing, grunting, checking scrapes repeatidly. 0600 - 0900 woods went quite. had a eleven point follow a doe out. Had a 8 point cruise by.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

I have not been keeping up on my post. i set the last couple evenings and usually saw 3 or 4 does and 3 or four bucks. had a forky and an 8 --125 130 class at 20 yds.broadside this morning. i passed on the 8 i have had several chances to shoot the 8 maybe later. i have several photos of a 170 class 10 and am holding out for awhile in hopes of getting him. dont know whats going on for sure. does are by themselfs and so are the bucks.talked to several other bowhunters here in Washington county and they are saying the same thing.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive been sitting the past couple nights for a doe, and all i see are bucks haha. Nothing good just young ones cruising around. 

I did get a possum lmao.


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Nothing so far today. 5 more hours. Damn, I'm hungry... And I already ate my Lunchable! :sad:


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

sleeperls said:


> Ive been sitting the past couple nights for a doe, and all i see are bucks haha. Nothing good just young ones cruising around.
> 
> I did get a possum lmao.


sleeperls, were you able to get a pic of your monster buck that another guy killed? 

Saw one 125-130" yesterday morning - doe with her two fawns came out in the field right around 0700 at 150 yards. She squatted real deep and took a long piss, a couple minutes later the fawns' tails go up, then they all run off. Figured a buck was on their heels - I grunted him over to about 75 yards; he wasn't interested in the snort-wheeze, but did come in to 42 yards when i did a couple low estrous bleats and tending grunts. Was on the fence about whether he was the one I wanted to put my tag on, and the 42 yards and ever so slight quartering-to made me hold off. Never gave me anything better.

This morning I had a little fork go cruising through about 0700 again on the same field (different stand) and thought I might be in store for some action - nothing else all morning other than about 40 turkeys who were making so much noise I could hardly hear myself think. Won't make it out this afternoon - hopefully tomorrow will yield a shooter.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Just went to his house this morning. Great guy. 

Here are some pics, of my 146 and his 196. and me holding the 196  Im bummed, but not bummed at the same time. This is my first year bow hunting and ive did everything wrong as far as how everyone says, yet ive came closer to more monsters than anyone i know of in my parts.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm done. Decided to plug a 8 point this morning about 7:45. Bitter sweet, but my bowhunting opportunities are winding down. The only deer I have seen in the last several hunts.


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow! Great deer. The two look pretty similar, think yours is an offspring?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

903sc said:


> Wow! Great deer. The two look pretty similar, think yours is an offspring?


That's what I think, they look very similar!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

903sc said:


> Wow! Great deer. The two look pretty similar, think yours is an offspring?


Both are supposedly the same age. Mine has more mass on the beams as well. Also nobody has even seen my deer. Dont know where he came from. This is just how the deer look around my parts. Or they are narly non typicals. I dont think they are related at all. If you see them in person.

We both had teeth sent off as well.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

I can only imagine sleeperls - was rooting for you like crazy from the first time you posted pics of that monster. But the deer you 'settled' for is a hell of a great buck as well, and one I'd shoot in a heartbeat. Congrats on a great first season - gotta love Kansas!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh i didnt settle. I just knew my chances of having another shot at that monster where slim. I would have still been hunting him the day i shot mine, but the wind was wrong. I was already planning on hunting him next year haha. Like i said I couldnt be happier for the both of us. It makes his story even better. He was telling me how everyone in town was giving him attaboys. He said man i didnt do crap, i was just in the right place at the right time. 

I will shoot a 200 plus inch deer in my lifetime bet on it.


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

Well kansas its been fun. Hunted some amazing properties but gonna have to eat this tag this year. Saw plenty of does over the last week, but never a buck with clipping my release on for. Our group fill only 1/7 tags. Wonder if we are in between the 2 rut phases? Also whats up with all the busted up antlers? I get the sparring, but did the drought effect antler strength? Thanks Twin Fork Outfitters. Its definately not lack of effort guys.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Lots of guys having the worst hunts of their lives in KS - met a guy that leases a couple properties around the small farm my family owns says he's seeing probably 1/4 of the bucks he's accustomed to - and almost all of them are younger bucks. He was a great guy and I hope he's able to get a good one down before he has to head home too.


----------



## kstatemallards (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a buddy that's been on prime ground for morning and afternoon sits on 15 of the last 18 days and hasn't connected yet. Deer sightings are way down.


----------



## ruthless (Dec 21, 2009)

I do think the last 2 years of drought and hardly any rain in the spring time has effected antler growth, and why we are seeing so many racks busted up, I have also seen bucks that look like they have shed one antler. But will keep at it.


----------



## kc outdoorsman (Oct 4, 2007)

I gotta agree that deer numbers are down. Last year we found 3 P &Y bucks dead from possible bluetongue. This year no carcass found but seeing 1/4 of the deer on a 600 acre spread. Only seen 1 shooter a 170 but at 150 yds. Heck I can't even get my doe killed as seeing them are few and far between. May have to bust out the rifle to get some meat!!!


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

11 hour session today. 3 ultralights, a couple-dozen crows, half a dozen squirrels, five woodpeckers, and one shooter over on Strutter's thread. 

Zero deers. Somebody flipped the switch. Was sorta expecting this today for some reason. Still a beautiful day to be in the stand. We'll tryer again in the mernin'.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Evening hunt yielded 3 does and 30 turkey. Big difference from this morning. Most activity on trail cams is from 8pm to 10am. When sitting in the stand at 0430 this morning was probably one of my most amazing experiences hearing all the grunts and hearing the rubs/scraps/chasing.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

So yesturday was on fire for us and today was dead. Saw two does and. Spike this am an that was it, all day.... Went to another property to hang stands and put some corn out. Lots of rubs and scrapes but did not see any deer moving around. We cover 750 acres over 3 hours and didn't see a thing. Strange how one day it's on, and the next day it's off!

Tomorrow is a new day and I'm betting on some good movement


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I watched a big body 4 1/2 year old ten walk right past two does tonight on the river. Didnt even pay attention to them. I tried to rattle and grunt him in to film him with my phone. He thought about it, but kept on a trucking.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Got it done on public last Friday night...










thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

With all being said and the heartbreak of not getting a shot, i'd do it all again tomorrow. All I can say is KANSAS is a great state. Great people and hope all you kansas residents have better luck than I did.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What's going on with purple Kansas tonight?! My clones just smoked the jayhawks lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Yep, cams are showing me movement is not during shooting hrs. I saw 2 deer today. One at sun up and one at sunset. I agree 100% that numbers are down. I've got 3 definite shooters on cam and two maybes? Just need one of them to show themselves when I'm there.


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bahahaha thats funny But K-state is are football team just wait tell KU kicks the living Sh*t out the Clones in basketball lmao what a joke team ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

alanankris1019 said:


> Bahahaha thats funny But K-state is are football team just wait tell KU kicks the living Sh*t out the Clones in basketball lmao what a joke team ...


You mean like last year? We beat you at home and had you beat in Lawrence.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You can't be a k-state football fan and a ku basketball fan that's just wrong.


----------



## bbruno (Jan 15, 2007)

Just got back from ks. You can read through my 14 day hunt below if interested. I hunted in northern ks. EHD hit hard in the county I was in. Or blue toungue. Been hunting KS 4 yrs now. This is the toughest I have seen yet. Only saw one buck 140+ from stand. Between 2 guys had 15+ sits without deer spotted under 100yds. Had some of those sits with no deer spotted. We did find a few dead deer. We saw chasing, cruising and less deer lol. 14 guys went to ks, 2 were succesful. And both deer were 130". 

Like I said, if you are interested, you can follow the hunt below. 
http://www.huntingchat.net/forum/showthread.php?40869-LIVE-from-Kansas-2012!!&p=446670#post446670


----------



## JustinKansas (Jun 22, 2006)

Just rattled in a mature dude! By dude I mean human man....the downside of hunting public land. Not one deer this am. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

Hunted all day Friday and yesterday from 1:00 til dark. Friday I had a basket rack 8 wlak through after first light. About 10:00 a doe came running through with 5 young bucks chasing her, around 2:00 a 130" 8 point walked through. Yesterday I didn't see a thing.

Checked my trail camera and over the last 8 days I got tons of young bucks on camera but only one mature buck. Movement has slowed way down, must be lots of big boys locked down with doe.


----------



## kansasheadhunt (Nov 27, 2008)

JustinKansas said:


> Just rattled in a mature dude! By dude I mean human man....the downside of hunting public land. Not one deer this am.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


That's exactly why I quit hunting public land.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Nothing seen so far this AM


----------



## huntindad (May 17, 2006)

Well My wife and I just wrapped up our 10 day public land hunting trip in Kansas. It was a good time as always. We arrived on the 8th and just got home last night. The deer movement was very slow for us. We didn't see very many mature deer at all. The majority of the bucks we saw were fork horns. We did see a 130" 8 pt chasing a doe towards the later part of the week. 
Yesterday morning we headed out for our last hunt and to pull our tree stands and head back to Arkansas. We planned to hunt till 8 and head out. The whole time we were there we had been taking turns hunting and videoing, but decided to split up the last morning and try to get a little meat for the freezer. The deer were really moving and by 7:30 we both had taken a deer. She shot a nice buck, her biggest to date and I took a doe. Had I known I would be dragging a buck out of the woods I definitely would have not shot the doe as it made for a lot of walking and dragging.

The buck was busted up but we are very proud of him. We worked our tail off all week scouting and hunting.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Great buck. Haven't seen a thing this morning in NC KS.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Great buck!!! Action is slow here in NE Kansas , wind is not helping.


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out last night. Got a late start since I am coaching my 4th grade daughters basketball team and we had practice. By the time I got home and showered and got to my stand it was 3:30. I was 75 yards from my stand and was crossing a small ditch and looked up and a 2 1/2 year old 10 pointer was walking right by my stand. I laid down in the ditch and watched him walk by me at 15 yards. Was all excited that it was going to be a good night. 

Well, I didn't see another deer until 5:25 I looked south of me into a wheat field that buts up to a bedding area on the neighbors property, and saw my firts "potential shooter". He was pretty far out and was walking away from me. I watched him w/ the bino's as he crossed the road and went to the ground across the road, which I got permission on this fall and have a stand in there. I can't go out today, we have a Thanksgiving dinner to attend, so I am on hiatis 'til next weekend. 

I am also not getting pictures of good bucks this year. Still not seeing hardly any does either. Deer #'s are for sure down around me.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

So I go to my truck at 12:30 to get a bite to eat and relax a bit, I hear a grunt and see a big rack coming trough the creek I slip on my boots and grab my bow , ahead of him and slipped in front of him he came right where I needed him too and I decided to let him go again he's a perfect 8 with heavy mass and long brows 145ish. So I'm back off to my tree for the miday rush!!!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ive seen some good activity today. hoping for a awesome night.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I didn't see a deer while on stand this morning. But saw 6 does on the way home.....heading back out now.


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, I need some recipes for a deer tag. That last two days the only thing I saw was a coyote. I think the deer left to hang out with big foot and the Easter bunny. I think I'm done bow hunting this year as I don't have any opportunities to get out in the near future. I might pick up the thunder stick when gun season comes but I think thats it for stick and string for me. Good luck to all still hard at it and congrats to all who scored in KS this year.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

It has been slow for us in SEK. Seen about 5-7 120ish bucks the last few days, hardly any does and no shooters. Lots of young bucks on cam and some nice ones but they havnt showed up for a pic in the last week. Hope it picks back up


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Morning had some activity till about 0615 then the woods went silent. saw one little 5pt around 8. Had a buck check the scrape by my stand twice right before daylight. He actually ran (seriously moving) to the scrape at 0545 did his thing then ran off to another part of the woods then ran right back to the scrape at 0615, did his thing and walked off before daylight. I pulled the cam card to see what he was, nothing special but I got the feeling like he was trying to hit all the scrapes before daylight and he was late.


----------



## alanankris1019 (Jul 20, 2012)

You must really be brain dead we won the big 12 and got a final four ring and made it to a 2nd championship game in 5 years smart guy lmao smh ... NEWAYZ wheres your deer ???


----------



## sekbowmadness (Oct 29, 2011)

Around me in SE kansas seems big boys are on total lock down. I havent seen anything near a shooter in almost a week. Pretty hard year...


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

170p& y helped me track and recover this guy. Shot on Nov 12th @ 15 yards from ground blind.


----------



## cdawg (Feb 12, 2012)

Congrats on all the nice bucks taken. I just want to say that I have more time in the stand (over 100hrs) this year than ever before, but have seen less quality deer than ever. I have permission on same great ground in the central part of the state. Usually I would have seen a dozen deer by now over 140. This year...one. And it was on the golf course on the edge of town. I have never been more disappointed. I've put in the work, have seven stands, four feeders, five cameras, and an excellent location. The deer just aren't there like usual.

I have no idea why. Cant say EHD because I haven't found any dead deer. Drought? I just know that you guys that have taken these quality bucks have lots to be thankful for because these big deer aren't around like they use to be.

Will keep plugging away...


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

cdawg said:


> Congrats on all the nice bucks taken. I just want to say that I have more time in the stand (over 100hrs) this year than ever before, but have seen less quality deer than ever. I have permission on same great ground in the central part of the state. Usually I would have seen a dozen deer by now over 140. This year...one. And it was on the golf course on the edge of town. I have never been more disappointed. I've put in the work, have seven stands, four feeders, five cameras, and an excellent location. The deer just aren't there like usual.
> 
> I have no idea why. Cant say EHD because I haven't found any dead deer. Drought? I just know that you guys that have taken these quality bucks have lots to be thankful for because these big deer aren't around like they use to be.
> 
> Will keep plugging away...


Yep that sounds very familiar. Tuff, tuff, year


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep i knew it was going to be a awesome night. 5 bucks, 2 shooters and one dead slick head all with in 30 min of getting to my stand.

Got two of the bucks on camera, but one is upside down and i cant fix it.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Had my best night in the stand thus for. Had 2 bucks chasing the same doe all night, not shooters though. Saw plenty of does and most of them still have their pups on them so maybe they havent been bred yet. Then right before dark had a bobcat come in, I didnt have time to range him and shot just under him. He tried sneaking out onto the field and one doe saw him and chased him right back under my stand and she stood there blowing and jumping up on her back legs and stomping the ground like a horse! It was pretty awesome to experience all that.


----------



## The Delta (Aug 11, 2011)

huntindad said:


> Well My wife and I just wrapped up our 10 day public land hunting trip in Kansas. It was a good time as always. We arrived on the 8th and just got home last night. The deer movement was very slow for us. We didn't see very many mature deer at all. The majority of the bucks we saw were fork horns. We did see a 130" 8 pt chasing a doe towards the later part of the week.
> Yesterday morning we headed out for our last hunt and to pull our tree stands and head back to Arkansas. We planned to hunt till 8 and head out. The whole time we were there we had been taking turns hunting and videoing, but decided to split up the last morning and try to get a little meat for the freezer. The deer were really moving and by 7:30 we both had taken a deer. She shot a nice buck, her biggest to date and I took a doe. Had I known I would be dragging a buck out of the woods I definitely would have not shot the doe as it made for a lot of walking and dragging.
> 
> The buck was busted up but we are very proud of him. We worked our tail off all week scouting and hunting.
> ...


Congrats man, that's awesome


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

My son may be ruined for life after his first bow kill. After a hour and half stalk and perfect shot i couldn't be more proud. His hard work and hours of practice paid off. Have not had him scored but will be doing that Monday hopefully. I guess the good Lord was looking after him since his 15th birthday is tomorrow.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!! awesome. they sure dont grow them like that around norton.


----------



## 903sc (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep, better tell him to just hang it up. That will be tough to top. Great buck!! Congrats to both of you


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

fowl_natured said:


> 170p& y helped me track and recover this guy. Shot on Nov 12th @ 15 yards from ground blind.
> View attachment 1523873


Glad we found him, with a hole like that in the boiler its hard to understand how he bled so little.
Congrats fowly!


----------



## *tim* (Sep 3, 2011)

was out all day today and finally saw some older bucks moving during the day. saw three decent bucks two in the morning and one at night but no does. the drive home was a little different, saw does in every wheat field but no bucks tending them


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I saw deer this evening but at last light. Had a spike chasing around about 6 does, then had just kinda of an average 10pt come in. He wasn't anything I wanted to make famous yet. I'm kinda thinking the Big Boys are in their haunts locked up on their local does. Maybe in a day or two they will get them bred and venture out to seek some does in other areas. Last year the week of Thanksgiving my cam blew up with several different Big Bucks during daylight hrs. Hopefully that's the way it will play out again.


----------



## cmonares23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Got a question and hopefully this is a good place to ask...Friday night I had a big nasty looking 7pt come in and was going to take him but before I let the arrow fly the feeder went off and he bailed..not but 10 min later I had 3 does and 6 fawns come into feed. One of the mature does kept trying to run off one of the fawns as they were eating. Now come sat evening I seen a fawn and a doe and after they left another mature doe came out to feed and a little sling shot handle buck came to the edge of the field and she bailed. Sunday I seen that same little buck following the doe and her fawn he was a few minutes behind her. Then a little later had another buck come to the edge of the evergreens but wouldn't come out as the doe and her fawn were feeding. He ended up just walking off. A few minutes later the feeder went off and spooked the does. On my evening hunt I seen those 2 does again but no buck in tow. The mature doe acted very skiddish of the feeder and I think some corn fell and then the bolted. 

A couple of questions...if the deer get spooked by the feeder will they come back? And another question could this be the start of the rut or just the deer getting spooked and not coming back?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

alanankris1019 said:


> You must really be brain dead we won the big 12 and got a final four ring and made it to a 2nd championship game in 5 years smart guy lmao smh ... NEWAYZ wheres your deer ???


BROTHER empty out your inbox, cant send you PM in reply to yours....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

On the way to work this morning seen a big mature buck cross in front of me. Then about 10 while out and about seen another big buck walking in the middle of a wheat field. Had a buddy text me that he seen a couple good ones doing the same thing. Hopefully the big boys are on the move now. I cant go tonite I gota pre vaccinate my cows, but will be hunting the rest of the week.


----------



## ReelKillin00 (Nov 8, 2012)

cmonares23 how long has your feeder been out there?


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

Thought I would share with the KS guys. Shot NE KS 11-16 score 155'' missed him on 11-13 when he came into a decoy. Waited to recover next morning dogs ate mostly everything. Not my biggest buck score wise but I think he might have weighed more than any other I've shot. Judging from his color and body size I would say he was 6 or older. Never know for sure!


----------



## cmonares23 (Aug 26, 2008)

The feeders only been out there for a week. sorry forgot to mention that


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Had another great night. 5 diff bucks out cruising and the last one was a definate shooter at about 540 pm. He was 150 yds north trotting east. 

Here's a pic of him from this morning on cam at a different spot close to my stand. Hope I can get a crack at him!


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Awesome deer


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Had one right by my stand tonight but never got a look at him. a ceder tree blocked us. I could hear him breathing he was so close. His grunt was looooowwww. Wish he would have stepped out so i could get him on camera.


----------



## BrianLampe (Oct 4, 2006)

Put in another 11 hour day. Packed a stand, some Gorilla steps, bow, and lunch deep into some public ground today. Had to be close to 2 miles one way - I wish I had a way to measure distance on my phone's GPS somehow. If anyone knows how to do this, let me know. 

Sat my usual spot until noon. Had a doe and fawn come flying into my setup around 9, acting like they were being harassed. Sure enough, a few minutes later "Buurp, buurp." A decent P&Y 3.5 year-old appeared for just long enough for me to get a solid look at him. He hit the throttle when he saw momma, and they took off back toward the direction the girls came from, while the little one stayed put. Haven't ever seen what happened before, but about 15 minutes after running off, momma reappeared from the opposite direction she left in. Must have made a big circle, and either lost her tail or she wasn't quite ready to go yet. My guess is the latter. 

Then, at about 10, a mature and quite unique deer I've decided to call "Q" came cruising in from directly to my north. The south wind combined with him closing the distance to just out of shooting range yielded this video I took from my iPhone. It was a really cool encounter, and made all of the effort for the day well worth it. 

Right-click -------> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y97feTV4mQU&feature=plcp open in new tab, change quality to 720p, pause, browse AT for a couple minutes and then play for best results. 



Around noon, I climbed down and trekked a little deeper into the hardwoods in search of where I thought I might see a little more movement. Found a good tree along an old oil pipeline that made the perfect spot to set up my hang on. Spent damn near three hours trying to get it situated perfectly, but I still couldn't quite do it. Guess my tree selection was a little less than "good". So, after breaking the second heavy sweat of the day, I settled in for the final couple hours of daylight. Threw some grunts out, and even cracked the horns together to no avail. 

Warm day. Not much movement. Still better than any day at work. Doing it all over tomorrow. I LOVE NOVEMBER!!!


----------



## Kansasbowhuntin (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice deer. Live in NE kansas myself. This coming week always seems to be good. Beautiful deer, again.


balls said:


> View attachment 1524564
> View attachment 1524572
> 
> Thought I would share with the KS guys. Shot NE KS 11-16 score 155'' missed him on 11-13 when he came into a decoy. Waited to recover next morning dogs ate mostly everything. Not my biggest buck score wise but I think he might have weighed more than any other I've shot. Judging from his color and body size I would say he was 6 or older. Never know for sure!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Kansas hunters,
Been living the hunt thru all of you and others,
its been a successful season here so far imo, with lots of shooters seen,..mostly watching them go and putting a few in the truck 
I believe i am about to get started. I have logged alot of hours ground hunting numerous properties when time would allow and have passed several decent bucks and im looking forward to spending alot of time in the woods the last 3 weeks of dec.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Just had a booner come in directly behind my tree I kept having to move my bow from one side to the other as I could not tell which trail he was gonna use then at about 15 yds his 6 th sense kicked in and he backed out and just kind of skirted me at 50 yds in some thick stuff 5 minutes later a 150ish buck comes from the way he went but I could not get him stopped. Sorry for the long post but ehd hit our area hard I've got 30 hrs in stand the last 3 days with only 3 fawns sighted.


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

balls said:


> View attachment 1524564
> View attachment 1524572
> 
> Thought I would share with the KS guys. Shot NE KS 11-16 score 155'' missed him on 11-13 when he came into a decoy. Waited to recover next morning dogs ate mostly everything. Not my biggest buck score wise but I think he might have weighed more than any other I've shot. Judging from his color and body size I would say he was 6 or older. Never know for sure!


Way to get 'er done.....again! I remember the hog you shot last year....Big time congrats!


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*2012 Kansas Buck*

Shot him the evening of November 11th and waited until morning to recover but the Yots pretty much had their way with him. good new was I was able to recover. He measured 152 and 5/8.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

Sumner county is good this morning ... finally


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Took a back road today and seen a descent 8pt tending a doe about 25 yds from the road they was there for an hour and still there when I left.


----------



## OKbow87 (Aug 6, 2005)

I hunted the Hillsboro area from the evening of the 7th until the morning sit of the 14th before I finally tucked my tail and headed back home to Oklahoma. Checking the camera's showed lots of activity at scrapes from the 1st through the 8th. And the cam on the feeder showed lots of bucks harassing the does while they tried to feed starting about Oct 28th. By the time we started hunting on the 7th, almost all the does had been chased out of the area. We only saw a few does in all those days of hunting. Almost all the scrapes were void of any activity after the 8th, and we saw several mature bucks locked down bedded with does between the 8th and 14th. 

I saw a mature shooter Sunday morning at 8:30 crossing the cut corn about 250 yards to my north. Couldn't get him to come in to the decoy from that far. Saw another mature shooter on Monday morning at 8:30. He was headed straight for me up an alley between a cotton wood tree line and a brush choked fence line. If he had continued on the same path, he would have had no choice but to come within 30 yards of my stand. Instead he turned to the left and disappeared into the brush at 70 yards. He reappeared straight west of me headed north on the other side of the brushy fence. I grunted and snort wheezed him down to the fence, but b/c of he brush he was not able to see the decoy in the cut corn. He ended up just moving off to the north. This was the biggest buck I have ever seen with my bow in hand. Probably a 160'ish type of buck. This was the last shooter I saw and not much activity after this encounter. The cam on the feeder showed this buck there 3 times in less than 24 hours, never eating, only looking for does. He was there twice over night from Sunday to Monday, and when he skirted me on Monday morning he made a loop over to walk by the feeder and got him on cam again at that time.

All in all for my first trip to Kansas I felt somewhat successful. I had limited scouting and hunting time, and was able to hang stands in areas that I could access without spooking deer and saw two big shooter deer. With the drought and warm windy weather for most of the hunt I don't feel too bad about the results.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

OKbow87 said:


> I hunted the Hillsboro area from the evening of the 7th until the morning sit of the 14th before I finally tucked my tail and headed back home to Oklahoma. Checking the camera's showed lots of activity at scrapes from the 1st through the 8th. And the cam on the feeder showed lots of bucks harassing the does while they tried to feed starting about Oct 28th. By the time we started hunting on the 7th, almost all the does had been chased out of the area. We only saw a few does in all those days of hunting. Almost all the scrapes were void of any activity after the 8th, and we saw several mature bucks locked down bedded with does between the 8th and 14th.
> 
> I saw a mature shooter Sunday morning at 8:30 crossing the cut corn about 250 yards to my north. Couldn't get him to come in to the decoy from that far. Saw another mature shooter on Monday morning at 8:30. He was headed straight for me up an alley between a cotton wood tree line and a brush choked fence line. If he had continued on the same path, he would have had no choice but to come within 30 yards of my stand. Instead he turned to the left and disappeared into the brush at 70 yards. He reappeared straight west of me headed north on the other side of the brushy fence. I grunted and snort wheezed him down to the fence, but b/c of he brush he was not able to see the decoy in the cut corn. He ended up just moving off to the north. This was the biggest buck I have ever seen with my bow in hand. Probably a 160'ish type of buck. This was the last shooter I saw and not much activity after this encounter. The cam on the feeder showed this buck there 3 times in less than 24 hours, never eating, only looking for does. He was there twice over night from Sunday to Monday, and when he skirted me on Monday morning he made a loop over to walk by the feeder and got him on cam again at that time.
> 
> All in all for my first trip to Kansas I felt somewhat successful. I had limited scouting and hunting time, and was able to hang stands in areas that I could access without spooking deer and saw two big shooter deer. With the drought and warm windy weather for most of the hunt I don't feel too bad about the results.


Hey, you are in my neck of the woods! I am glad you still feel your hunt a success.....I hunt 2 properties south of town and another one about 20 minutes NW, and this has been a tough year for me too. At least you have seen a couple of shooters though, you have me beat!


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I am adding this boy to my hit list.


----------



## KSNimrod (Dec 14, 2004)

AintNoGriz said:


> Hey, you are in my neck of the woods! I am glad you still feel your hunt a success.....I hunt 2 properties south of town and another one about 20 minutes NW, and this has been a tough year for me too. At least you have seen a couple of shooters though, you have me beat!


I have yet to see a mature deer from the stand this year as well. I've seen a fair number of does and small bucks, with the small buck (of course) presenting every possible shot angle and opportunity... just no big boys. Strange year! I haven't even had the chance to screw anything up yet! :shade:


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

I hunted for 10 days and only saw one shooter. I had mainly immature does and dinks prowling around me. I had a great shooter that wouldn't present a shot at 60 yards. I'm not sure if the moon, EHD, drought, etc was the cause but this year was slow for me. Getting ready to go to West Texas to fill my freezer with some itty bitty deer. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## SGT_Steck (Jul 5, 2011)

View attachment 1525153
I think I am adding this boy to my hit list.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Got in the tree about 3:30, on the way over I seen a buck standing on a wheat field edge couldn't tell much about him. Just that he had a big swelled up neck he disappeared just as I slowed to give him a look. Dam its hot out here!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^ too dam hot !! Have the decoy out with the antlers off and some special golden estrus dripped on its nose and butt. Did a scent wick drag. Not going to matter a bit if nothing is moving. I think the rifle hunters are going to score big this year


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Got a fairly wide buck 1/4 mile away chaseing a doe around. Cant tell if hes a shooter from here or not. Hes kjnda working this way...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

No its a bigger buck chaseing a smaller one around!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

The doe he was protecting led him up my draw but she bolted the wrong way and of course he followed. He was alright dont know if id a taken him or not? But at least im seeing some action


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

All I'm seeing are squirrels and woodpeckers. And gnats. Maybe next year ill take my vacation in December hoping that it will actually be cold.


----------



## intheflats (Jan 22, 2005)

I was blessed to harvest this buck on the 11th. I set out with one goal this year and that was to kill a mature deer from the ground. There is just something about being on the same playing field from a whitetail at 18 yards that words cannot describe. He’s not my biggest but I’m HAPPY.


----------



## cdawg (Feb 12, 2012)

outdrsman11 said:


> All I'm seeing are squirrels and woodpeckers. And gnats. Maybe next year ill take my vacation in December hoping that it will actually be cold.


I've said it before in this thread but the hunting this year in my area is awful. I sat from 1:00 this afternoon until dark in my best spot with lots of visibility on all sides and saw NOTHING. The deer just aren't there, at least in my area. I have no idea what is going on. It has to be something to do with the drought.


----------



## bigracklover (Feb 1, 2008)

My buddy has been putting in many all day sits and never saw a shooter until today at 1 pm, huge congrats to him, he certainly earned it.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

5 diff bucks tonight around the stand. Still chasing does and on their feet during shooting hours. Rifle season this year is going to be awesome for the hunters with rut still hanging around probably. Still havent decided if Im going to rifle hunt or not. Looking forward to sitting during morning hours this weekend since I have been hunting only evenings lately with my work schedule. 

To those who have connected thus far, congrats some great looking bucks here in Kansas!


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Bigrack what county was that deer taken in ?


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Well just got back from SE area and have to say it was a weird year. All the good bucks I had on camera in Aug and Sep never showed up, all i saw were small bucks on doe's. I ended up shooting a buck I named stumpy for some meat. I thinking about hunting opening week next year in Sep. Congrats to all and good luck to the rest.


----------



## ksjim (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is a couple of pics of the buck I shot on 11-17, below are pics of the buck my oldest boy shot on 11-7


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I sure enjoy reading and seeing this thread.

Congrats to all you Kansas deer killers. Amazing bucks.
DB


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw nothing yesterday. In the tree now....


----------



## lrbergin (Jan 19, 2009)

Finally saw a mature deer. Shot him on the hottest day we have had in a while with the wind blowing 20 mph. Just never know I guess.











Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Nothing this morning so far. Nother 30 min and im outa here to get ready for Thanksgiving. Wont be back out til in the morning. Father inlaw just text me that my wife was just drawn on a good one but had no shot.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I was out last night hoping to get my last deer of the season. A group of does where coming in on a path that would have gave me a 7 yard shot. Of course my luck a old mature buck steps out and chases them away. Two other bucks showed and a few more does, but the does where all out of range.

Got turkey day dinner, and our annual shoot. After that im in a tree if there is time.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Good mornin so far 6 different bucks passed a 150" 8 at 35 yards hes just 3 hoping the freak i missed last week shows himself one more time under 60 yards this time


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Congrats to the guys on deer this year. Some real nice ones being taken. I ended up connecting on the 18th at about 5pm. I was sitting on a bean field and had this guy bust out trailing a doe. Grunted at him a couple times and he was interested. He came to the base of the tree and ended up turning around to go back with the doe and give me a perfect 15 yard quartering away shot and pyled up about 50 yards later. Not my biggest but I'm certainly proud of him.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Btw happy turkey day to all my fellow Kansas hunters.


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I went out this morning and saw two does come running buy, followed by a nice mature buck and a smaller buck. Unfortunately, he was at about 60 yards and behind a tree the whole time so now shot. Still a fun morning to be out, minus the wind! Good luck to everyone. Last weekend before the lead starts to fly!


----------



## zap (Mar 13, 2008)

lrbergin said:


> Finally saw a mature deer. Shot him on the hottest day we have had in a while with the wind blowing 20 mph. Just never know I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, Luke!

Congrats....


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Why is this thread so far down is everyone tagged out or what??? I went out this morning and saw two young bucks, hopefully this cold front this weekend will be the ticket!!!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Ksrutjunkie said:


> Why is this thread so far down is everyone tagged out or what??? I went out this morning and saw two young bucks, hopefully this cold front this weekend will be the ticket!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


I haven't shot a buck since Nov 23 2010 so I will be out in the morning!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I ended up making it out tonite. Saw a doe and fawn at last light. I'll be out in the morning also! Yes hoping the front gets them on there feet, this has been my worst season for deer sightings. My cam is showing me they are there just been all night movement.


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I finally harvested a 9 point yesterday at 12:30. This buck came in with a hot doe and bedded 50 yards behind me for 2 1/2 hours until a small buck came cruising through. He got up to run him off and went back and nudged her and she got up and took a few steps and he bred her right there. First time ever in the wild I have seen that. After he bred her the small buck comes back and he bull rushes him towards me. This small buck comes 10 yards from me and is looking at me and him back and forth and the 9 kept coming. I was already at full draw for around a minute or so and he walked 25 yards quartering to me. I generally would not have taken that shot, but I had a clear shooting lane. When I shot, I hit him in the left front shoulder and had a complete pass through. After I shot, both deer took off and the 9 chased the small buck in a circle. Almost like he thought that the little buck did something to him. The small buck jumped the fence and the 9 went right back over to where he bred the doe and fell over. It was an unbelievable hunt and I was very thankful to the Lord for giving me that deer. All on Thanksgiving day. Incredible to say the very least! I have pictures of him, but I don't know how to post. If anyone can help I would be ecstatic to post pictures of him. He's my best bow kill to date. And the latest in November that I have harvested a mature buck.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Congrats travis.

I did the annual thanksgiving day shoot out with the family. Didnt make it in the stand as all of the deer where prob ran off anyway. 

I've Got one more tag to fill and ill have my 4 deer for the year. Got a freezer full that should take me through next season. I Cant wait to send one of the new grim reapers through the box to see the damage compared to my slick tricks.


----------



## dama (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a chance to come back up and hunt piedmont for a couple days. 
Do you guys think the bucks may still be cruising?
Any input would be helpful


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

yes, my neighbor saw this guy chasing a doe today.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

For those seeing deer movement, is it restricted to early mornings and late evenings? Any movement mid-day? I'll be going out this 
weekend and just curious. Went for a drive last night around a couple of our spots right as last light and saw a couple of does, but hardly anything. Up til know, I haven't had much luck in the evenings (or mornings either).


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Grizz, while the temps was warm last week movement was at first light and after dark, like letting my bow down and here they come! This morning I had 3 small to avg bucks SW of me with a doe. The bigger of the 3 was trying to keep the other two away. This was pretty well none stop from 8-10 then he finally lead her away from the other two and they all went there own way. Heading back out after lunch.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I did have one day early in the week where I saw 2 bucks at 4pm. The mature one was keeping a young 8 at bay from his doe. The big boys should start showing anytime I would think? But I thought that last week too, its been a weird season.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Had a big bodied 2.5 year old 9 pointer just pass through at about 45-50 yards. Good looking dear, but I'm not "that guy" that will shoot a 2.5 year old buck. I'd rather eat my tag then kill a deer at least two years away from his prime. Only downside is that I was about to draw on a group of nice turkey.....oh well....that is how my season has gone. Where I'm hunting, we've had low low sightings because of lack of water and disease, just like many of you other guys. Unit 10 for reference.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I've had great movement in my area until today. One buck went by 10 min after I sat down at 3 have not seen anything since.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Worst night of the year for me. 2 does that's it. Cameras are empty and the moon is starting to brighten up. Was really hoping that I could tag out before Wednesday but it's looking pretty slim. The deer were all over the wheat fields tonight on the way home.

RP county


----------



## Cd24747 (Oct 18, 2012)

Just jumping in on the discussion. We'll be out there for opening day of gun.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

guns...booooo
Non residents like me......booooooo


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

My boss killed a nice old buck this evening with 17 scoreable points.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

My only action of the night.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWi_ebFA9QE&feature=g-crec-u


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Finally connected on a good mature deer on sunday the 18th in the morn.He was tending a doe that was making her way directly by me but he stayed just far enough behind her that she was going to cross directly downwind of me before I would get a shot at him.LUCKLY she change her path of travel and he came by giving me about a 15 yard shot.VERRY BLESSED as this is my best to date 153 1/4. having trouble getting pics up so jay in ks will post pics for me.


----------



## KsKid (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is the buck that kshunter72 shot this year. Nice buck for sure. Just a good solid mature buck! Glad to see him get a good deer as he has worked hard for it. Congrats Brian!


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Jay (ksKid) for posting pic for me and the complements.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Niiice Ks hunter.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Interesting end to the evening tonight. Was getting around 5:35 and too dark to shoot anymore, so I start gathering my stuff up in the blind. Was facing away from the windows, and then I heard footsteps running past me. So I turn around just in time to see a doe being chased past me by a small forky buck. They went into the woods to the south. Then about 30 seconds later here comes the doe again, running the other direction with the little buck in hot pursuit. Naturally.....they were running the direction I had to leave. So I decide to give them a few minutes to clear out before I leave the blind. After a few minutes, I quietly start zipping all the windows shut. Then I quietly unzip the door flap. I always poke my head out the door opening and look around to make sure there are no deer in the area that I'd scare off. Sure enough, there is a shooter buck across the meadow about 100yds away. Since the moon was bright, I was able to get my binoculars out and get a decent look at him. I'm so preoccupied with him that I didn't notice a second bigger shooter had come out near him as well. Pretty sure I've had both of them on my trail camera in late September and very early October, but hadn't seen them since. To make a longer story short, I then have to sit on the ground looking out the door opening at them for a good 10 or 15 minutes until they were finally finished grazing on the far end of my food plot and decided to leave. They seemed leery, almost like they knew I was there. But I just attributed it to bigger bucks being leery in general. They never even flagged their tails, so I assume they didn't actually know anything was amiss. Luckily, when they left, they were going the opposite direction that I had to leave. So I gave them a few minutes to clear out, and I bailed out of there as quickly and quietly as I could. Hopefully, they'll make a mistake and come out to the plot to feed 15 or 20 minutes earlier tomorrow or Sunday.

Overall, I was obviously glad to see them. Was only the second time this year that I have physically seen a shooter buck while in the stand or blind. Like I've said in my earlier posts, most of my season has been the same dry lack of deer conditions that most of you have also been experiencing. But I did come away with two things from tonight's hunt. First is that the does who missed the first breeding cycle are probably about to come back in heat. I assume that's why the little guy was chasing the doe around. Secondly, it seems that the big boys aren't locked down with does anymore and might be out and about together. Seeing the two shooters together seems to show that.....they weren't even agressive at all with each other. Maybe that means they'll be getting back to their normal routine of life, except for the occasional doe that may come back in cycle. And maybe, just maybe.....they'll be ready for some post-rut hard core feeding, which is where I hope to ambush them at the food plot.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Good one Brian congrats! Im still at it.......... Saw another border line shooter this evening presented no shot tho and 4 or 5 does.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Keep the updates coming everyone......

My father in law went out Friday morning and just saw a small buck and a bobcat. He sat til about 9:30. He went out last night to the same spot in McPherson county and is sitting on the edge of a wheat field and had several does in the field. At 5:10 he said he saw a huge shooter through the hedgerow just on the neighbors ground. He said he could see him running around through the trees, he thought he was running some does around

My father in law has just been out a few times and has now seen more shooters (1) than I have all season.....maybe I need to stay in bed....just kiddin!

I am going out this afternoon and Sunday. It sucks that the wind is supposed to be out of the south AGAIN.....my favorite stand which is on the opposite end of the wheat field that my father in law was at, it not good for a south wind. I never had a chance to sit in that stand all vacation cause the winds were always s/or se. It is ONLY an evening stand, can't get to it in the am. As my brother told me, I may just have to take my chances, since the days are numbered for us archery boys.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

yesterday evening I had a little buck come in and bed down near his scrape. he laid there for fifteen minutes about twelve yards away. pretty soon another little buck came across the creek and the first buck gets up and goes to greet the other one. they face touched and sparred around for another ten minutes twenty yards from my stand. it got dark and i tried to do a dog bark to get them to leave but they just looked around and kept sparring. i finally had to stomp on my platform to get them to leave. very entertaining evening.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

3 bucks, 2 does, 1 fawn and a spike this morning. Two of the bucks sq'd off ears back and bristled up but the bigger one imtimidated the smaller one enough he just walked away timid like. I could of arrowed the bigger 10 but he just wasnt quite big enough.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Deer on their feet on Fort Riley. Saw 3 bucks (spike, fork, 2 y/o 8pt) and 8 does. Out with the rifle this morning but going to go bow this evening.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm came home empty handed on the 17th. I'm thinking about headed back the 2nd week of December. What is your experience during that time frame? I'd love to hear any feedback. Thanks guys


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

Saw a nice ten that came from the same direction as a spike right at sunrise. He just didn't look quite big enough, should be a shooter next year. Saw three does all alone, none being trailed by bucks, and also a group of three does. All activity stopped around 930 this morning for me.


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

Back in Central Kansas as of yesterday. Saw a shooter yesterday afternoon bedded with a doe. Last night (3) 2.5 year old bucks feeding along side (3) doe. Still showed frustration by rubbing trees while the does continued to feed. This morning two bucks following a doe that seemed to be still hot. One of the bucks a solid 8. Things still seem to be active and I just need one of the big boys to finish up and start looking again. Good luck to all.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

bowhuntertx said:


> I'm came home empty handed on the 17th. I'm thinking about headed back the 2nd week of December. What is your experience during that time frame? I'd love to hear any feedback. Thanks guys


They will be very cautious due to rifle season. But about a week after that a food source is where its at.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> They will be very cautious due to rifle season. But about a week after that a food source is where its at.


Thanks for the response. I also considered heading back right after Christmas...


----------



## travisd8088 (Nov 4, 2008)

Figured out how to post pictures, but this is my Thanksgiving day buck. Posted earlier in the thread about the hunt. But here he is.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nicely done. Congrats on the buck


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Good movement tonight, I had 2 different young up and coming 8s go through and a spiker. Then at last light all hell broke loose with the first BIG buck I've seen while on stand this season. He was keeping two small bucks away from his doe while trying to keep her in his eye sight. They blew through at about 50 yds with no shot. I believe I have him on camera. He is a wide tall main frame 9 but has broke his left g2.Was hoping to go back there in the morning but the wind is going to be wrong it looks like. So I'll go to where I seen a lil action this morning.


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't mean to jump off subject in this thread but if anyone is near the fort riley area and wouldn't mind showing me around I'd appreciate it! I've been itching to get out hunting but don't really know where to go! Spent the last two seasons in Korea! Congrats to everyone that got to fill their tags! Chris


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a great night. 6 different bucks, mainly youngins with a couple nice 2.5 8's. Ones whole left side is gone already. Had a group of does feeding in but the bucks cut them off.

GOing to have to get away from these bucks if i want to shoot a doe. Doesnt feel right to say that haha.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Im back at it, hope this is my morning.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Today is my last day of vacation. Haven't been out the last 2 1/2 days because of holiday. Hope tonight is the night !!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Had a great encounter this morning with a Huge 10! he was coming up the draw and made it to about 80 yds and coming on a string. Well some doe's are headed down the draw and they meet up.......he advances them, and they dont want nothing to do with him and head east with him in toe nose to the ground! if they hadnt had showed I think there is a good chance id a got to take him. But thats bow hunting. Seen a total of 7 deer this AM. Im pretty sure I have pics of him last year and he was good, he really got big this year if its him.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Did everyone give up? this thread is dead!


----------



## nicroberts (Jan 24, 2010)

No way. Back at it Tuesday. Had to head back to Missouri for a week but can't wait to be back in the stand.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

revs2ninegrand said:


> I don't mean to jump off subject in this thread but if anyone is near the fort riley area and wouldn't mind showingr me around I'd appreciate it! I've been itching to get out hunting but don't really know where to go! Spent the last two seasons in Korea! Congrats to everyone that got to fill their tags! Chris


Gun season in on post through tonight, then again 15-23DEC. They are chasing hard right now. Everything on the west side of old 77 has rifle hunters all over, slugs and ML open on the east. Lots of movement the last few days and two guys I work with have connected with 150ish bucks with rifle this weekend. Pick just about any treeline and you'll have a good chance. Winter wheat seems to be getting deer in the evenings.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Milford lake has some good hunting too and you won't have to deal with the Orange army.

Saw three bucks and 7 does this morning. All chasing through the grassy open areas.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

Ha ha post is dead ! haven't givin up yet just nothing good to post ! I went to a different part of the farm last night where the wheat is 2 or 3 inches and saw about 12 deer mostly bucks! Gonna get closer tonight and see if any good ones show.


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Been out since 1145 and haven't seen a deer. Seems to me that they're on lock down. I'm sure the barrage of gunshots from every neighbor within a half mile for the last couple hours doesn't help. Kind of seems kind they said hey his truck is there lets screw with his hunt ! I'm just bitter because this season has been a total bust for me. But, I've got about an hour and a half left and anything can happen


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, I hunted last night in McPherson and had a forked buck go by at 5:15....that was it.

Hunted in Marion Co this morning and had one doe go by at 7:00. Then at 8:15 had a true nasty freak (not in a good way) go by at 50 yards....this thing had a tall spike on his left side w/ about a 8" club shaped like a "Y" coming off the back. The right side was just a ball of bone, just about 6" of antler in like a ball and real knobby looking. He had no injury that I could tell, was walking just fine. He looked worn out from rutting.

At 9:50, I had 7 does go about 75 yards downwind from me....they acted all nervous like but eventually made their way off.....sure was hoping a buck would be following, but none showed.

That was it. Stayed home tonight, hung up some X-mas lights, watched the Chiefs lose again, and just chilled. Recognized defeat. 

This season, I may just pull a Clark W. and griz(swold) out! Do I have to change my Username?


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm totally discouraged by the lack of deer where I hunt near Hillsdale. I've seen a few animals, but nothing like in past years. And I've seen very little rut activity. Same spots, just no deer. Not much on the cameras, very few tracks, little road kill. l'm not giving up, but I'm not excited about the prospects. Plus I'm thinking I ought to lay off shooting any does because I don't want to mess up the population any more than it is already. EDH I suspect.


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Hunted Tuttle Creek area, friday - sunday, activity really died down, none of the big guys were on camera from the past week, had a little 8 and a half rack 8 walk by me. No response to grunts, Does have vanished. The little 8 didn't even bother to check out the scrape. A lot of the scrapes aren't really fresh anymore. Only seen 2 out of maybe 10 that actually have been visited recently. Friday there was no activity at all.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

1 buck tonight he was probably a 30" class a real monster. i am getting discouraged w no deer sightings lately and nothing moving during shooting hours on camera. i guess ill reluctantly dust off my rifle


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I pulled one of my cards on my way out last night and had my target buck under my other stand 30 minutes after I walked past it to go to my other stand. This cat and mouse is getting old. I will be taking both of my boys with the rifle next weekend. Good luck to all we still have time.


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## Dixie07 (Jan 21, 2011)

I went out last night and walking to my stand I kicked up a buck bedded down with a doe. As soon as I got to my stand there were deer everywhere, I ended up seeing about 12 all together. I saw three bucks and finally got one down. This guy came by at 12 yards following a doe, and I decided to let her fly. I need to look at his teeth closer, but to me he looks really old in the face. It has been a hard season. I have been seeing some nicer ones, but I really wanted to take a buck with my bow before the lead started to fly. He ran 20 yards and crashed. Good luck to everyone else still hunting!


----------



## Texan Aviator (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm going back up in a few weeks to get back to work in the treestand. Sounds like I've missed nothing since Nov 8th when I came home...


----------



## StickNString2 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm like other's very discouraged about the lack of mature bucks. Normally our farm will have 3-4 nice older bucks. This year all I've seen is about a dozen 1 1/2 -3 1/2 old bucks. Lots of potential but nothing I'm willing to take out of the herd. Going to try a few other spots and see if anything is passing through. If our homebody deer stick around next year should be fairly good.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Seen my target buck this morning at over 300 yds going over the hill with his doe. Sat till 11 and saw 10 deer total but nothing after 7:30 am. I froze my arse off!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh.......also checked the cam and ugh.....an hr and a half after I left yesterday which would of been bout 11:30am my target buck was below my tree for over 10 min.....I was bummed.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't see a deer yesterday. First time all year I haven't seen at least one. I don't get it. Last couple years it was on like crazy right now. Been a terrible season. I know my last couple posts have been all complaining but it seems I'm not alone in the lack of activity. I also never saw a mature buck while hunting, plenty of does around for them to chase. 
We are in the process of building a house on the property but nothing has even happened yet except getting our driveway in. I can't imagine that would scare them off when a RR track borders the property and a handful of trains and trucks come down the tracks throughout the day. Maybe I started hunting too often too early and screwed myself, but I can't say I've hunted any more than previous years. Just can't figure it out but it is frustrating for sure. Didn't think I'd eat tag soup two years in a row. Guess I've still got a few weeks left, maybe something will happen for me. Good luck to those still putting in the time.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I had 9 does at a spot i put a blind yesterday at last light. They stayed a 100 yards out. Only one of them needs to step foot within my 40 yard range and its going down. 

I really want to finish my season with a bow.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

outdrsman11 said:


> Can't believe I didn't see a deer yesterday. First time all year I haven't seen at least one. I don't get it. Last couple years it was on like crazy right now. Been a terrible season. I know my last couple posts have been all complaining but it seems I'm not alone in the lack of activity. I also never saw a mature buck while hunting, plenty of does around for them to chase.
> We are in the process of building a house on the property but nothing has even happened yet except getting our driveway in. I can't imagine that would scare them off when a RR track borders the property and a handful of trains and trucks come down the tracks throughout the day. Maybe I started hunting too often too early and screwed myself, but I can't say I've hunted any more than previous years. Just can't figure it out but it is frustrating for sure. Didn't think I'd eat tag soup two years in a row. Guess I've still got a few weeks left, maybe something will happen for me. Good luck to those still putting in the time.


I hear you, I had all my best bucks on camera early Aug and Sep and only saw one of them during the rut. I'm thinking of hunting the first week of the season next year.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Got a weird pic on cam. See what you guys think, I'm in RP county and have been big cats spotted over the yrs. I'm not trying to make this a lion but the black tip on the tail is getting to me. The 2 pics are cropped to the exact dimensions and nothing has been edited. You can PM me your response that way we don't litter the thread. Just thought I would share, Thanks.


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

Yotes have a black tip.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw one lone young 8pt tonight crusing in the open pasture at last light. The wind kept them down today I hadn't seen a deer since 7:30am.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Been after this guy all year but he won't slip up, beds in the wide open unapproachable, only moves at last light.







Saw great action this rut in southwest Kansas, starting to tail off now, movement is slow. Running out of time this guy came in quick and I took him. Hopefully the target bucks make it through rifle and I can help my dad get on them, or at least find their sheds. As far as rutting is concerned I saw a giant breed a doe on Friday, and cams tell me that bucks are either nocturnal or can be caught between does, but no chasing or cruising. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

I keep looking at this thinking that you guys will score. Don't give up....


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

I can only hunt mornings the next 7days. I saw a spike and a doe with her fawn this morning and that was it. I've got new bucks showing up on cam just a couple are shooters. If the wind will go westerly I could sit a stand where I have a buck that's been pretty regular the last couple weeks that id sure take.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I can only hunt mornings the next 7days. I saw a spike and a doe with her fawn this morning and that was it. I've got new bucks showing up on cam just a couple are shooters. If the wind will go westerly I could sit a stand where I have a buck that's been pretty regular the last couple weeks that id sure take.


Don't let that stop you, scent-lok up and spray down, then pour **** piss all over the bottom of the tree. I have killed alot of deer down wind with the **** piss trick.(if you have **** in your area)


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Bassdeer said:


> Don't let that stop you, scent-lok up and spray down, then pour **** piss all over the bottom of the tree. I have killed alot of deer down wind with the **** piss trick.(if you have **** in your area)


Plenty of *****, don't own scent-lok, I do spray down. I just use the wind and go when I can.


----------



## Kansas Jack (Jul 21, 2009)

i was out sunday and monday afternoon and only saw a bobcat monday eve. the full moon has the deer in Washington county moving mostly at night. my trail camera also confirms this.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Kansas Jack said:


> i was out sunday and monday afternoon and only saw a bobcat monday eve. the full moon has the deer in Washington county moving mostly at night. my trail camera also confirms this.


Yep my trail cam pics are mostly during the night with the moon. Deer scout tonight concluded with a nice buck locked on a doe 50 yards off the road. I personally think the big dogs are either locked down or resting up from rut. I will be setting during rifle season on a patch of trees in our pasture because I've seen a big boy in there and it's impossible to bow hunt.

Good luck to all the bowhunters that are reluctantly getting out their rifle like me.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Just about tagged out tonight. Had two does with a 2.5 year old buck with them. They made their way in down wind and never even sniffed. They made their way behind a ceder where they usually make a right and head to the west. Well the buck did, but the does went around to the north.


----------



## stevesbuck (Jul 28, 2006)

Me too I about filled the buck tag tonight! Had a buck come in at 5 working 3 different scrapes on his way to my stand. he came jn right underneath my stand, I drew back on him and he took off and then stopped at 30 yards. I settled the pin and shot right over his back, miss judged the yards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Thats how it goes steve. The bang sticks come out tomorrow. Everyone keep their head down.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

ikeinks said:


> Yep my trail cam pics are mostly during the night with the moon. Deer scout tonight concluded with a nice buck locked on a doe 50 yards off the road. I personally think the big dogs are either locked down or resting up from rut. I will be setting during rifle season on a patch of trees in our pasture because I've seen a big boy in there and it's impossible to bow hunt.
> 
> Good luck to all the bowhunters that are reluctantly getting out their rifle like me.


A few years ago,...you, me,..all residents HAD to pick a weapon,..i miss those days! The "any season tag" is simply too much opportunity. If i wanted to gun hunt,..i would buy a gun tag,..but i dont,..i bought an archery tag to limit my Opportunity. I refuse to reluctantly pick up another weapon because i need to increase my range,...id rather eat my tag. or i will continue to bow hunt during the next 12 days wearing my orange.

fyi, no pasture is "impossible" to bowhunt,...that statement is entirely false. 

I see Spook has admitted to his guilt. imo, the only reason he got caught was because he filmed and broadcast it to "set the world on fire". Hard to believe it took 5 years to sort it out,..


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

And what a bs fine zmax.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

You know,..imo, his fine is about right. I have to assume he had permission to hunt the neighbors property since he wasnt charged with trespass or hunting where he didnt have permission.,..his mistake was having a landowner tag and using it on someone elses,.. Spook certainly isnt the first to break that law but he might be the 1st one ever convicted of it. 

Unlike last years record typical that was poached, spotlighted, trespass, illegal caliber,..etc,..that guy got off way to easy.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Sitting here with the bow and my orange on, ugh......doe, fawn, and a spike so far im getting to know them pretty well the last few days....so far I've heard 6 rifle shots 4 were probably with in 3/4 of a mile and in pairs.....


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife put down a nice 8 this morning in se kansas. Deer were moving pretty good this morning.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Seen the young 10pt again that I passed over the weekend at about 9:30 this morning. Then that was it. Couple more days of gun fire and they will be pretty reclusive.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

okiehunt said:


> My wife put down a nice 8 this morning in se kansas. Deer were moving pretty good this morning.


Well lets see him!


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Cant figure out how to post a pic from my phone


----------



## RandyD (May 28, 2007)

Download Tapatalk if you can. It's the only way I could...and its super easy!

Sent from my ADR6325 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

HAD A BULLET hit in my general area tonight while in the stand. Neighbor shot my direction. There is a row of ceder tree's and he couldnt see me. I hoped out of that stand fast as can be, and yes full Orange on btw, but unless he was on the other side of those tree's he would never know i was there no matter what i had on. 

The land drops down into a bottom where my stand is. So basically i was on the level plane of the bullet. Yep im done until rifle season is over.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I didn't have much time to hunt, this guy came through quick. I grunted and he came within 15 yds. grunted and he looked up.The Prime Shift, Phathead and PNP heart shot him, now if I can find his Grandpa in North Dakota I'll be tickled.


----------



## bdmatson (Oct 30, 2012)

Hey everyone. I am new here but have been tracking your posts through the season. I was wondering if anyone is in the Nemaha County area? My dad heard from some locals that a 24 point with a 24" spread was taken in Nemaha County sometime since Wednesday. Anyone heard about that?


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

I saw the pics of it today. Taken south of centralia by somebody outta state. It was a monster. Gonna try and getta pic.


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

Here it is.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

A buddy shot a nice 8 pointer down by witchita. He was following a doe and grunting the whole way.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

I killed this 10pt buck Wedn. evening, 30y shot, Grim Reaper Whitetail Special. I had several does and yearlings move thru and a small spike, saw a 100" 8pt, about 90y away, then i saw this buck coming behind him. They got out of sight but it wasnt too long before he came thru browsing. He went about 100, maybe 120y and crashed out of sight.
Scored 151 2/8" gross. I put my hunting clothes back on for todays daylight photo session.

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/zmaxhunter/2012-11-29_14-39-37_246.jpg










Need to get him entered into the contest scoring thread.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

flyin51 said:


> Here it is.



Looks like the same guy i met here who shot a 170inch buck off the wildlife refuge. From Wisconsin or Michigan i forget.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Btw nice clean buck zmax. What form you going to use for him. I think he would look awesome with his head standing tall.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> I killed this 10pt buck Wedn. evening, 30y shot, Grim Reaper Whitetail Special. I had several does and yearlings move thru and a small spike, saw a 100" 8pt, about 90y away, then i saw this buck coming behind him. They got out of sight but it wasnt too long before he came thru browsing. He went about 100, maybe 120y and crashed out of sight.
> Scored 151 2/8" gross. I put my hunting clothes back on for todays daylight photo session.
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/zmaxhunter/2012-11-29_14-39-37_246.jpg
> ...


Congrats on a great buck zmax!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Going to go give it a try in the morning. Congrats zmax!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Going to go give it a try in the morning. Congrats zmax!


Shoot one already! Lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Man I'm trying! Just haven't had a good one come through. Have only even seen 3 I would take and they was waaay outa range. Been a dam tough season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Man I'm trying! Just haven't had a good one come through. Have only even seen 3 I would take and they was waaay outa range. Been a dam tough season.


Haha you'll get it done! I'll give you credit for hunting through the gun season!


----------



## ksjim (Nov 12, 2011)

Great buck zmax, he could be the twin to the one I got this year, also scored 151 2/8


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Haha you'll get it done! I'll give you credit for hunting through the gun season!


Thanks, sooner or later ones gota come while im there


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice one Brian!

Man, I was really depressed the way my season has gone, needed a little break.....Now I can't wait for rifle to get over so I can go out and hammer one!


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

How is the hunting between Xmas and the end of season? I didn't tag out a was thinking about heading back out that way? Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

ksjim said:


> Great buck zmax, he could be the twin to the one I got this year, also scored 151 2/8


Thats awesome Jim,..Congrats to you! was looking at the pics of your buck again,..they are very nearly identical twins,..lol


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

AintNoGriz said:


> Nice one Brian!
> 
> Man, I was really depressed the way my season has gone, needed a little break.....Now I can't wait for rifle to get over so I can go out and hammer one!


Even though my buck is on the ground. Ive put out close to a 1000 pounds of feed to try and keep the deer on the refuge and my place before making it to the rifle hunters drooling over the hill.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Awesome buck zmax! Way to stick it out.


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

Any thoughts or previous experiences hunting late December is appreciated. I have a standing bean field that i feel would be great and in my previous hunts just have not had any luck yet with a shooter going by. Thanks


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

So who's still toting the bow even tho rifle is going? I'm am, but am tempted to grab the .270 to bring this horrible season to an end. Last time I did that the buck I took was in bow range tho! So I doubt I will take the rifle, worst case I will stick a doe during the antlerless season. What's sad is even if I'd a had the rifle so far I haven't even seen a buck I would shoot. If it would ever get cold maybe I can catch one coming to feed to put the pounds back on. Im kinda ready to waterfowl hunt but I keep putting the chance at a buck first. Pretty crazy all the time I spend sitting for that one chance a Good Mature buck will come by, which have taken away from what is usually some pretty good wing shooting. My rear end is the shape of a tree stand lol! As much as I love bow hunting I hate to say it, but I am tired of it for this year. I have had several sits where I didn't see a deer, and when I have its nothing to write home about. But i will keep wasting time in hopes that right buck comes along. Anyone else have these mixed feelings this year?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Ill bow hunt until dec31. If not ill eat my last tag.


Sound like WW2 all around me though.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So who's still toting the bow even tho rifle is going? I'm am, but am tempted to grab the .270 to bring this horrible season to an end. Last time I did that the buck I took was in bow range tho! So I doubt I will take the rifle, worst case I will stick a doe during the antlerless season. What's sad is even if I'd a had the rifle so far I haven't even seen a buck I would shoot. If it would ever get cold maybe I can catch one coming to feed to put the pounds back on. Im kinda ready to waterfowl hunt but I keep putting the chance at a buck first. Pretty crazy all the time I spend sitting for that one chance a Good Mature buck will come by, which have taken away from what is usually some pretty good wing shooting. My rear end is the shape of a tree stand lol! As much as I love bow hunting I hate to say it, but I am tired of it for this year. I have had several sits where I didn't see a deer, and when I have its nothing to write home about. But i will keep wasting time in hopes that right buck comes along. Anyone else have these mixed feelings this year?


That's exactly how I feel. EDH, hot weather, crop failure. No deer. No fun.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So who's still toting the bow even tho rifle is going? I'm am, but am tempted to grab the .270 to bring this horrible season to an end. Last time I did that the buck I took was in bow range tho! So I doubt I will take the rifle, worst case I will stick a doe during the antlerless season. What's sad is even if I'd a had the rifle so far I haven't even seen a buck I would shoot. If it would ever get cold maybe I can catch one coming to feed to put the pounds back on. Im kinda ready to waterfowl hunt but I keep putting the chance at a buck first. Pretty crazy all the time I spend sitting for that one chance a Good Mature buck will come by, which have taken away from what is usually some pretty good wing shooting. My rear end is the shape of a tree stand lol! As much as I love bow hunting I hate to say it, but I am tired of it for this year. I have had several sits where I didn't see a deer, and when I have its nothing to write home about. But i will keep wasting time in hopes that right buck comes along. Anyone else have these mixed feelings this year?


I had to look and make sure I didn't right this ! Same here man. Worst season for me by far. Haven't seen one shooter while hunting. Sitting now and listening to the boom sticks around me wondering how the hell everyone else is seeing deer. I have my bow hangibg on my left and .243 on my right on case I at least see a doe. Or the yotes decide to make an appearance again. Only word to describe this season is disappointing.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Write..not right. Glad I went to Skool


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I feel the exact same way this year , I have been out with my kids with the rifle and have not heard the shots like in years past. I'm gonna stick it out till the end of season even though my butt is numb!!!!


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Well one of the good ones down to the Orange army. I gave them the shed i found last year of its right side. Good people, but it took him 8 shots to get it done.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...giant.


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So who's still toting the bow even tho rifle is going? I'm am, but am tempted to grab the .270 to bring this horrible season to an end. Last time I did that the buck I took was in bow range tho! So I doubt I will take the rifle, worst case I will stick a doe during the antlerless season. What's sad is even if I'd a had the rifle so far I haven't even seen a buck I would shoot. If it would ever get cold maybe I can catch one coming to feed to put the pounds back on. Im kinda ready to waterfowl hunt but I keep putting the chance at a buck first. Pretty crazy all the time I spend sitting for that one chance a Good Mature buck will come by, which have taken away from what is usually some pretty good wing shooting. My rear end is the shape of a tree stand lol! As much as I love bow hunting I hate to say it, but I am tired of it for this year. I have had several sits where I didn't see a deer, and when I have its nothing to write home about. But i will keep wasting time in hopes that right buck comes along. Anyone else have these mixed feelings this year?


This is exactly how I feel. I have hunted a ton this year. Hunted 15 straight days in November. Probably hunted 30 days since halloween, and really have not seen that much. I have passed on some fairly nice bucks, but made my mind up to try to shoot something bigger than I have shot previously. I just have not had that much movement this year. It has become somewhat of an obsession to me now. If I am not on stand, I feel like I am missing something, and when I get on stand, I don't see anything. I would love to get bird hunting going, but am having trouble giving up on the deer.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

With ya guys. I have only seen 1 buck this year that I'd take - and he was at 150 yards and wrapped up with a doe right at dark. I have logged a lot of hours in the stand and taken a doe, but the mature bucks are staying clear of me. I'm out of town for work until mid December - not too much time to get it done when I get back and not much reason to be optimistic. If I'm not seeing them during the supposed rut it's hard to get excited about the late season.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Well at least I'm not alone haha, good luck to you guys like me that aren't giving up! I haven't been out all weekend but plan to get back at it in the morning.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

bout to head out for tonight until i got a xmas party that the wife says i have to attend. Hopefully i get my last one down.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Well 6 bucks and 3 does later... No slick head gave me a shot. They where moving good tonight, and thats the first ive seen bucks grouped back up like this. They where not chasing does. Just hanging out.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

outdrsman11 said:


> I had to look and make sure I didn't right this ! Same here man. Worst season for me by far. Haven't seen one shooter while hunting. Sitting now and listening to the boom sticks around me wondering how the hell everyone else is seeing deer. I have my bow hangibg on my left and .243 on my right on case I at least see a doe. Or the yotes decide to make an appearance again. Only word to describe this season is disappointing.


x a million


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

Got this guy today, My first kansas buck. I think he is pretty young maybe 3 - 4 years old. I also believe he is related to the one I got on trail cam. Crazy day. Long season. This is a public land buck.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Man that guy is heavy! Congrats!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Great looking buck. Judging from the game cam pic, I d say he is definitely older than 3.5


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

Yup, he was in his prime, great buck!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

nice one boldread. What unit where you in?


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

170p&ywhitail said:


> So who's still toting the bow even tho rifle is going? I'm am, but am tempted to grab the .270 to bring this horrible season to an end. Last time I did that the buck I took was in bow range tho! So I doubt I will take the rifle, worst case I will stick a doe during the antlerless season. What's sad is even if I'd a had the rifle so far I haven't even seen a buck I would shoot. If it would ever get cold maybe I can catch one coming to feed to put the pounds back on. Im kinda ready to waterfowl hunt but I keep putting the chance at a buck first. Pretty crazy all the time I spend sitting for that one chance a Good Mature buck will come by, which have taken away from what is usually some pretty good wing shooting. My rear end is the shape of a tree stand lol! As much as I love bow hunting I hate to say it, but I am tired of it for this year. I have had several sits where I didn't see a deer, and when I have its nothing to write home about. But i will keep wasting time in hopes that right buck comes along. Anyone else have these mixed feelings this year?


Yup, my season on both sides of the state line was not so good.


----------



## Matte (Oct 4, 2006)

Orange Army= Big Success in Western Kansas. I gues it has to be the fact there is hardly any cover because the deer stood out like a sore thumb. My buddy got a Mule Deer with a Muzzle loader and my boy shot a huge doe. Then we went to linch where I rann into the local that owns the locker and she said they had over 200 bucks already checked in since Wednesday (WOW) She said this was the most they have ever had in this early. On another good note I go t to meet a great guy over the weekend who was doing his job. He was on the poachers and road hunters like a rabid dog thanks Daniel....Cant wait to run cameras in January to see what is still alive.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Just saw one 8 pt this morning that didn't make the cut. I'm off the next two days, hope I can seal the deal.


----------



## balls (Sep 15, 2010)

Boldread said:


> Got this guy today, My first kansas buck. I think he is pretty young maybe 3 - 4 years old. I also believe he is related to the one I got on trail cam. Crazy day. Long season. This is a public land buck.


Great deer. Any idea on score?


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

Kansas public kill...6 1/2 yr old, 312lbs...134 7/8"








My dad and buddy scored as well....never seen the property before, just maps


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Just got the green score from the last buck i posted.

186!!!

so out of one group of bucks within a mile from my house a 196, 186, 170somethin, and my 147. 

What a year.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

That's great. Would you pm'ing me your address??😉


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Man its a fluke. This year has produced huge bucks around me. Havnt seen deer like this since the early 90's. I bet itll be that long until i see it again.


----------



## klredneck (Mar 10, 2011)

Well my frustration has gotten the better of me. Not only have i not had any shooters in range this year, in the last month i havent seen a deer. By far worst year ever. Ive beeen hunting 17 years and this will be the first year i dont have venison in my freezer. Im going out this weekend with the muzzle loader just looking for a doe or anything to meat in the freezer.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

klredneck. If your tag is good for unit three i can get you a doe. Pm me if serious.


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice bucks RageSavage18


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The guy who hit the deer was heading home to the Belleville area,..he said deer numbers are down 50% due mostly to EHD, said alot of deer had been found dead in his area.

I seriously wonder if the state is seeing this,..the decline in the Ks deer herd,..and will they do anything about it,..like lower the pressure by removing the Jan. antlerless season.

Im sure the state LEGISLATORS will try to pull the wool over the eyes of the ks hunters and say that the ks deer herd is in remarkable health with high deer densities everywhere. 
The state will add more tags to all the units which sold out for 2012 to "meet demand" basically, this will be more tags to all units west of 81 hwy, again.
The state legislators will soon add the crossbow for everyone during archery season, creating more opportunity,...bringing with it a new influx of nonresident crossbow hunters to further drive up the demand for tags..along with the locals who want to shoot them. typically a gun hunter who wants to hunt the rut with a shoulder fired weapon.

Its hard not to look forward to the 2013 season, i have several stand adjustments which i need and will make as well as property improvements. 

For the rest of you still hunting, Good Luck! the temps certainly arent making sits unbearable.

I do wonder if it will ever rain? again,...


----------



## NC Kansas (Nov 28, 2009)

I heard from a pretty good source that their is plans to eliminate the Jan doe season. Fwiw.


----------



## ksjim (Nov 12, 2011)

NC Kansas said:


> I heard from a pretty good source that their is plans to eliminate the Jan doe season. Fwiw.


I hope your right


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bassdeer said:


> Nice bucks RageSavage18


thanks...3 GA boys and one KY boy set out and drove 1183 miles, going into it blind...killed those three bucks and two does. Word was EHD hit the area we were hunting fairly hard. I laid eyes on two shooters, one of our guys saw a 180-190" but he was out of range. Not bad for second hand hunting i reckon. I've got a "hadley-creek-like" lease in Illinois....gonna stay on it a couple years then venture back out west some more.


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

I assume most of you have seen this buck...? Green gross 224". This was killed on my buddy's property in East Kansas, that's the killer, his best friend, in the pic. He drove from GA, unloaded and went straight to the stand....43 minutes...whack!








I haven't done too bad in GA this year either...


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

7 mixed does/fawns this morning and one forky. Seen to coyotes at the last and called them in to the base of my tree and smoked one.


----------



## PK_IN_KC (Apr 12, 2011)

The neighbors son killed a buck that I chased this season that scored 182" 400 yards from one of my stands last week. All of my contacts in Osage County aren't seeing anything at all with their rifles right now. Makes me feel at least I wasn't the only one who had a poor season.


----------



## PhezntHntr (Sep 24, 2009)

All reports i have are not very good. Hunted hard for 5 days seen very few bucks. Way too hot never seen any bucks in the evening.


----------



## hunts4rocks (Apr 21, 2009)

flyin51 said:


> Here it is.


This is second hand but what the heck. My buddy had a mailman from Onaga tell him this buck was shot from a truck and that the dude got busted. Anybody else hear this. Idk how to paste a pic on here so here's the link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1531058&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1354239625


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

hunts4rocks said:


> This is second hand but what the heck. My buddy had a mailman from Onaga tell him this buck was shot from a truck and that the dude got busted. Anybody else hear this. Idk how to paste a pic on here so here's the link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1531058&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1354239625


I heard a similar story from a friend out there.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Its amazing how the scum comes out when the bang stick season starts. My neighbors are to lazy to walk and drive the draws with their trucks.

Anyway my 2012 season is over 4th deer of the year on the ground tonight. Freezer is full !!!! With my first year bow hunting got it all done with the bow.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats to you sir,...im getting a doe tag tomorrow,..lol I need the meat, and the team needs 50 points,..and well,..it supposed to be a nice cold weekend,...just another cold front, probably wont last,..i hope it rains!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I should be on a team next year. Didnt find the post in time this year.


----------



## gediger (Sep 26, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> Its amazing how the scum comes out when the bang stick season starts. My neighbors are to lazy to walk and drive the draws with their trucks.
> 
> Anyway my 2012 season is over 4th deer of the year on the ground tonight. Freezer is full !!!! With my first year bow hunting got it all done with the bow.


Man thats a heck of a first bow season, you set the bar pretty high for yourself. Congrats!


----------



## Boldread (Oct 17, 2012)

What is this team stuff you speak about?


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Ive been out twice with the rifle and havent seen hardly any deer at all. Im ready for a cold front and like zmax said some MOISTURE! Good news is that the out of state guys north of me haven't shot anything yet this year so all 6 of the shooter bucks I've had on camera are still out roaming around.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Tonight's sit-2 does in the distance and a spike came in just like they all should. The cam shows me one of the big ones im after is back to traveling in the night hours.


----------



## my3sons (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice deer Zmax that's real close to mine. Nice job!!!!


----------



## Wichateer (Dec 5, 2012)

I have only hunted public land this year and seen deer but didnt get one. I have gone out for rifle and had terrible luck. Saturday and Sunday went to Council Grove and saw one doe. The weekend before was at Fall River without much success. The amount of out of state pressure on public land is insane. Nearly half of the vehicles I saw were from out of state. Im thinking these hunting shows may ruin the deer population in Kansas. 

I am new to hunting in the midwest but I hunt areas with food plots, cover and water. Hell, the spot I hunted in Council Grove I had all to myself both days. Not sure where Ill go this weekend but I have a bad feeling its going to be more of the same. Seems the deer back east in the mountains might not be as big...but they sure do mover alot more.


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know what to think about this year. Had good opportunity with does and between myself, son, and friend who i hunt with, took a few. Buck opportunities just weren't there. I know that's hunting but we weren't really even seeing the young bucks cruising like we typically do. I blame a lot on lack of water and EHD. It must be hit and miss as i keep hearing about guys hammering bucks and other's not seeing squat. Typically hunting geese by now but keep clinging to hope that i'll have a shot at a nice buck. I'll probably be out at last light 12/31.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Boldread said:


> What is this team stuff you speak about?


Check out the League Play forum,..this year is the 9th annual AT deer hunting contest.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Poor reports around my parts for the rifle guys. No one is hardly seeing squat, just like me. I am still ready to get going again after the boom sticks are done...


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

My son shot this buck saturday morning in north central kansas. The fog helped us get close to him and he shot him at 50 yards.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats to your son on a great buck. What part of NCK? I'll be heading back after Christmas and can't wait


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Republic County


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

Great picture Bones1768. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

hunts4rocks said:


> This is second hand but what the heck. My buddy had a mailman from Onaga tell him this buck was shot from a truck and that the dude got busted. Anybody else hear this. Idk how to paste a pic on here so here's the link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=1531058&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1354239625


I havent seen or heard of a verification that this buck was poached,..still rumors going around.

If it was in fact poached and the new statutes regarding poaching are in force, this will be a very expensive lesson.

Ks. statute 32-1032,.......

Gross score - 100)squared x $2

So if the buck grosses 190, the resitution fine would be $16,200.00
if the buck grosses 220, the penalty or fine would be $28,800.00

Spooks 230" whitetail would cost a poacher $33,800.00 with the new Ks. restitution fees.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

zmax hunter said:


> I havent seen or heard of a verification that this buck was poached,..still rumors going around.
> 
> If it was in fact poached and the new statutes regarding poaching are in force, this will be a very expensive lesson.
> 
> ...


Wow! Wish Iowa would implement some fines like those.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Spook is getting off way too easy


----------



## egermann (Jul 6, 2008)

bones1768 said:


> View attachment 1535331
> 
> 
> My son shot this buck saturday morning in north central kansas. The fog helped us get close to him and he shot him at 50 yards.


Congrats to your son Steve! Well done.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Saw a good buck tonite in the distance harassing some does. I have pics of him and he would be great but has broke his left side off.


----------



## RageSavage18 (Apr 26, 2008)

For what it's worth, and i am a very strong believer in the second rut/28 day cycle....we saw tons of chasing in NEK (about 15mi NE of Topeka) on Nov 13 & 14...If I were still over there, I'd be hunting hard Dec 10-14 or so. I figure with EHD killing more big bucks than does, there has to be a surplus of does that didn't get bred the first go round. This strategy worked for me this year in GA. Our rut isn't, on average, nearly as pronounced as a typical midwest rut, but i killed two decent bucks on Nov 2, here....saw 9 bucks chasing that morning, then i hunted 27 & 28 days later, saw 3 more really good bucks chasing, killed a pretty good 9pt.

Just a thought for you guys that have it at your finger tips.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

6 does 1 buck tonight. definately moving better, the buck was out at around 4


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

ikeinks said:


> 6 does 1 buck tonight. definately moving better, the buck was out at around 4


You hunting a food source or transition areas?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

They was not moving better in my area, saw what I believe was 4 does last night in the distance. I was climbing down when I seen them so it was all but dark. Hopefully this cold front will get them out earlier this weekend.


----------



## dukklr19 (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone from Marshall co? Just got an email saying this was found dead.


----------



## KS_Deers (Aug 3, 2009)

Man, I've gotten this text from three different guys in the past 24 hours. As the story goes, it was found dead from blue tongue near Frankfort by one of the Wanklyns (Wanklyn Oil). Scored 312 with 52 points. Supposedly, Cabela's has offered him $1 million for it.


----------



## highplainsdrift (Mar 7, 2005)

that deer is alive. darted farm deer.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Yea looks like a gurney deer farms use to move deer after sedation. Looks like a blue blindfold as well.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

That's not the deer that the wanklyn a found. I will try to get it off my cell phone.


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Here it is. Sorry it came off my phone


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

And it scored 313 3/4 with 52 points.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

bowhuntertx said:


> You hunting a food source or transition areas?


I hunt on the river on an alfalfa field. They bed on our side or cross from other side of river.

Tonight I had 3 does and 1 buck all before 4 pm so I thought it would be a great night but then nothing else the rest of the night. This weekend should be ideal weather conditions.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Anyone hear the story on this big guy? The text I got said Onaga,KS and that the left side is one of the biggest single antlers ever???? 

Just trying to get the story right, any help?


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Monday looks to be a great day. 3 more weeks and get to head back that way


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

text I got said Haviland, Ks, Kiowa County. Who knows..


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I have no words to describe that buck!


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

Gosh what a deer.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Man am I glad moved to Kansas! These bucks are just mind-boggling.


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

We'll go with your story. I think my buddy confused it for the big one that was found dead.


----------



## Stuck In A Rut (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, I can't take it anymore. Haven't hunted for 13 days, and I'm going to break the streak tonight. Seems too beautiful to not go out and hopefully throw a stick at something. Have public ground bordering my land, so lets hope the orange army stays under control. I'm either desperate, crazy, or stupid......we'll see.


----------



## willphish4food (Nov 3, 2007)

kansasboi said:


> text I got said Haviland, Ks, Kiowa County. Who knows..


Main frame 8 with some junk...


----------



## bones1768 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I just talked to my dad from frankfort and he said that the deer is now legally tagged with a salvage tag. Now wondering what he is going to do with it.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thought it would be a good evening? I was WRONG, I didn't see a thing!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Dont have to ware orange today! I think some of the does that didn't get bred are starting to come back in heat. I seen a buck with a doe the other night and she didnt mind he was right on her. Cams are starting to show some rutting activity again too. Maybe we can catch a shooter before the 31st.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

keep after it 170. With these nice temps you might be able to hunt to the 31st in comfort.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Tagged out, but headed to a piece of public to hand a camera. Want to see if a buck I was watching made it through the last two weeks. Fingers crossed, probably won't check it till january, though.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Went out Sunday afternoon to check a camera. Did a slow "creep" in as my camera is about 2/3rds of the way into this property. If any deer are bedded in there, they are usually in the back end. Took my camera down, only 19 pics in the last 2-3 weeks, I thought crap, maybe I should just take it home. Decided to find a tree at the very end of the property and hang it there for a while. 

Took a few more steps and at about 50 yards from some thick thickets and hedge trees, a doe pops up and sneaks out. Well, bedded right w/ here was Mr. Big! This guy jumps up and sneaks out too. He looked like a 10 pointer, long main beams, super long tines, and wide! Just saw him for a few seconds. Then, about 50 yards away from them a small 8 pointer was sneaking after them. 

I really think it is possible that doe was late coming in to esterous and Mr. Big was bedded w/ her, the little buck was hanging back at a distance. I went, hung up the camera and got home and checked pics......I have a pic of Mr. Big on Dec 7th at 10:34 am walking away from the camera right towards my stand. He is at quite a distance when the camera takes the pic, but when I zoom in I can tell it was the same buck....a stud for sure!

I just hope he comes back....won't go in there until next weekend to find out....I can't wait now!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> keep after it 170. With these nice temps you might be able to hunt to the 31st in comfort.


I hear ya bud, but I think the more miserable it would get the better chance of seeing one move before its plumb dark. They did move with plenty of light left last night, just not the one I'm looking for. I will hunt every evening I can from here on. But I am dedicating mornings to waterfowl hunting now. If we would happen to get a snow I would go of a morning tho. Who else is trucking on here in the late season?


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Get him Griz! Nothing better than knowing you have a big one to hunt in December.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I hear ya bud, but I think the more miserable it would get the better chance of seeing one move before its plumb dark. They did move with plenty of light left last night, just not the one I'm looking for. I will hunt every evening I can from here on. But I am dedicating mornings to waterfowl hunting now. If we would happen to get a snow I would go of a morning tho. Who else is trucking on here in the late season?


Do you feel the evenings are typically more productive than the mornings this time of year?


----------



## Dreamin of KS (Nov 21, 2011)

170p&ywhitail said:


> I hear ya bud, but I think the more miserable it would get the better chance of seeing one move before its plumb dark. They did move with plenty of light left last night, just not the one I'm looking for. I will hunt every evening I can from here on. But I am dedicating mornings to waterfowl hunting now. If we would happen to get a snow I would go of a morning tho. Who else is trucking on here in the late season?


I sure am thinking about it. Believe the big buck made it through rifle and I am trying to figure out how to make it happen the last week of the year. Have a standing 40 acre bean field I assume should be great. Hoping for snow and cold.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

bowhuntertx said:


> Do you feel the evenings are typically more productive than the mornings this time of year?


For the places i have to hunt as far as bucks, yes. Now if i had a bigger piece of land where the deer live where i could get between bed and feed then i would hunt mornings. Im in a tree now and 6 does are already in the field SW of me. Maybe the bucks will be on there feet before dark.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Go get em 170!!!


----------



## Rg176bnc (Dec 13, 2004)

To the guys following this thread if you shot a buck on public ground and lost it I can tell you where it is if you got the particulars.
Arrow was still in it.
Shoot me a pm.


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

Just heard from 170p&y via a phone call from stand at 4:45. He stuck a mature buck. Congrats to 170 for putting in many hours this season and holding out. I'm sure pics will be posted by him later. He just text me and said he found his buck. Congrats


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Another big one found dead*

Coworker found this one awhile back on his ground. HUGE brow tines!!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

fowl_natured said:


> Just heard from 170p&y via a phone call from stand at 4:45. He stuck a mature buck. Congrats to 170 for putting in many hours this season and holding out. I'm sure pics will be posted by him later. He just text me and said he found his buck. Congrats



Congrats to 170. Cant wait to see pics


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Hunted all weekend. My son drew a special hunt permit on a State wildlife refuge. This area only gets hunted 4 days per year. This year 6 kids got to rifle hunt it. I thought we would see deer everywhere. Boy was I wrong. We hunted Saturday and Sunday hard, and saw 3 deer total. They were not moving at all on the eastern side of the state. Could not believe there was not more movement. Hopefully things will pick up, but I got to tell you I am really discouraged. I hunted hard this year and just did not see the deer I normally do. I will not give up, but got to admit it's hard to get excited about going. I think I need some time away from it.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Dang, thought by now 170 would have posted.... Oh well it took me about a week.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

fowl_natured said:


> Just heard from 170p&y via a phone call from stand at 4:45. He stuck a mature buck. Congrats to 170 for putting in many hours this season and holding out. I'm sure pics will be posted by him later. He just text me and said he found his buck. Congrats


Awesome!! Can't wait for the pics and story! About time he stuck one!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey guys yes, my season has come to an end! Just got in from cleaning him, I will post pics and the story tomorrow evening. Ive got to work in the morning so need to get to bed. I have a lil history with this buck and want to gather up the trail cam pics and write the story when im not rushed, so i can post this ol mature guy like he deserves.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome bud, congrats!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Can't wait for the story and pics....Congrats 170!!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

congrats 170. Looking forward to the story.


----------



## shadetree (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm sure it is a bitter sweet grand finale, 170. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

170p&ywhitail said:


> hey guys yes, my season has come to an end! Just got in from cleaning him, i will post pics and the story tomorrow evening. Ive got to work in the morning so need to get to bed. I have a lil history with this buck and want to gather up the trail cam pics and write the story when im not rushed, so i can post this ol mature guy like he deserves.


tease!!!


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

no joke. Better be atleast 190 with this wait. Its either that or he shot a button buck and has to widdle some antlers out of a few tree limbs.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

*Here he is!*

Well, my 2012 season come to an end at about 4:45 pm last night. Its been tough and I think if my notes are right this was my 39th sit. I hunted with the Pearson all rifle season and the day after, this guy comes along. But his story started back in 2010, my father in law hunts across the river from me and got pics of this buck starting in Aug. through Nov. Then he dissapeared but came back late Dec. He did the same in 2011 and exploded with mass and hieght but he was a ghost. We thought he was gone because he never showed this year, that was until last week! father in law called me and said "he's back!" All this time I had never got pics of him across the river on my spot. But upon checking my cam after the hunt he was there for the first time 12hrs before I shot him. I had hunted with my father in law just a lil off and on, on his side of the river but we never laid eyes on him. So last night im in the stand and there is a guy trapping across the field from me about 20min later about 15 deer coming running from the south, my way. There was one good buck in the group I call lop-side, he came to about 45yds and is milling around so I am turned waiting for him to close the distance. Then I hear a crunch to my north I look that way and its him! He came down the trial and nosed a branch then proceeded to come my way and stop at 15yds. As I start to draw he looks straight up at me I freeze, then he just turns his head and stares lop-side down. So I continue to come to full draw and he never moved just kept stareing at the other buck as I settle the pin on him, the broke beam crosses my mind and for half a second I debated not to take him lol! Then I released and watched my arrow hit its mark on a perfect quartering away shot. He whirls around and I see blood fly immediately! He runs down the creek bank and up then turns back down and I see more blood fly. I watched him go out of sight then hear the "crash". All was silent. I called fowl_natured and gave him a recap to settle my nerves. Then called father in law and said I got him! He came about an hr later and we found him in the very bottom of the creek piled up 80 yds away! I called my buddy Brad because he only lived a few miles away, to ask him to bring his four wheeler to help get this heavy guy up out of the creek. He said be there in a jiff! We loaded him up and let the commrodary begin! It was a late night sorry for the wait. He was a better buck last year so I felt he had hit his prime. So with the history we had of him, only a couple weeks left to hunt, and all the time I had put in with very little sightings, I decided to not let his broken beam hold me back, I felt he had done his time and so had I. We dont have the 2010 pics because the computer crashed and the pics I got of him 12hrs before the kill are blurred so I wont post them but have others to show. So there it is, hope you enjoyed. As burnt out as I was getting, im already for next year! the lows suck but you cant beat the highs!:thumbs_up Wish he wouldnt of broke the left beam, but hey its not all about inches right? I'd like to see the buck that broke it! Good luck to all still at it! pics to come in just a bit!:wink:


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> no joke. Better be atleast 190 with this wait. Its either that or he shot a button buck and has to widdle some antlers out of a few tree limbs.


190? lol! now its gona be a big let down. You guys are impaitent!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

*Pics*

Kill pics


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

*More pics*

Trail cam, 1st is last year when he was quite the stud, 2nd pic is this year, as you can see last year was his prime.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Congrats on an old bruiser. Those pics really show what the rut does to a mature bucks body weight.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great deer but I would also addd that a drought antler growth can be reduced by 25% or more....


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet old bruiser man!! A mature buck is a mature buck! They are not easy to kill!


----------



## kshunter72 (Sep 14, 2006)

CONGRATS ON MANY LEVELS 170! Thats a shooter in my books busted up or not. like we talked earier today it ain't always about inches as thats a mature deer and you should be proud. way to stick it out and get it done this year!


----------



## flyin51 (Sep 16, 2012)

Congrats man!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

kshunter72 said:


> CONGRATS ON MANY LEVELS 170! Thats a shooter in my books busted up or not. like we talked earier today it ain't always about inches as thats a mature deer and you should be proud. way to stick it out and get it done this year!


Thanks Bud I agree, your words today reminded me of what this bowhunting is all about. Hey this spring we will get together and do some fishing like we talked about!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Sweet old bruiser man!! A mature buck is a mature buck! They are not easy to kill!


Your right! Thanks APA!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You should send his teeth into a lab and I'll send my bucks in and we will see who shot the older buck lol!


----------



## kybeau (Oct 23, 2005)

170, that is a freaking awesome deer!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> You should send his teeth into a lab and I'll send my bucks in and we will see who shot the older buck lol!


Send em in on your dime?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

kingfishn1 said:


> Great deer but I would also addd that a drought antler growth can be reduced by 25% or more....


Then last year he would of been HUGE, because it was a drought too.
I forgot to mention the side that is broke, that ear is split in two places and full of pus and scabs could be another result of the fight that broke his beam?


----------



## swkbowhunter (Nov 23, 2011)

Congrats 170 that's a good mature buck in anybody's book !! Came in late to this thread took 2 nights to catch up lol . Congratulations to everyone that was able to put their tag on a buck this year and good luck to those that are still trying


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Congrats again 170 on a great buck!!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 17, 2008)

Anyone tagged out near fort riley and/or wanna help me out on finding some spots and such? I know there's really only like 2 weeks left and my odds are terrible but I've kind of just been driving around post, find a spot, throw up my blind and sit. I've only been out about 4 times and I've seen one doe. I'm fairly new to bow hunting and don't know anyone in the area to show me around or point me in the right direction... I'd be greatly appreciative! Congrats to everyone who has been successful already and God bless! I'm sorry if I shouldn't have posted my request in here as well.

Chris


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck chris. Hope someone can help you out.


----------



## revs2ninegrand (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks bud!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats 170,..its fixin to get better with the 2nd rut,..im still planning to go get a doe, work has been a bit demanding lately,...perhaps this weekend i will find time to go hunt for her.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Congrats 170 on a great buck. Im glad to see your persistence paid off.


----------



## DirtNap1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone seeing any 2nd rut activity? I'm coming up from OK to hunt for the weekend. Going to be the last weekend for me this year.


----------



## catscratch (Jan 5, 2010)

Seen 17 this morning. Two small bucks roaming by themselves, everything else grouped up. Bucks with bucks, does with does.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Cousin stuck a real nice 11 point tonight. Haven't heard what he thinks it will score but he says its bigger than the 149" from last year. Hard to judge in the cell phone picture.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Good for him! What part of KS


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

While scouting ducks and geese tonight, I watched a REAL nice buck bump some does around and stand off about 40 yds and just kept watch over them. Late season is starting to look good.


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

bowhuntertx said:


> Good for him! What part of KS


East central. Said it came in with a 130" deer.


----------



## pikemaster11 (Dec 16, 2010)

I watched a buck harass two does about 100 yards from my stand. He would chase one and then go chase the other. That 2 minutes was the most rut activity I have seen all season. Too bad work is crazy and I can only get out once a week (maybe). In November I had all sorts of time and saw squat.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Sat Saturday morning only until 9:00 and saw 7 does in a wheat field about 400-500 yards away. Then a small dink buck comes running out of nowhere and breaks them all up....it was actually kind of funny; reminded me of a bowling ball hitting the pins and the pins flying everywhere. Sat again in McPherson county saturday night in one of my favorite stands. This stand is only an evening stand cause it's in the corner of a wheat field and a pasture. Saw 13 does and one buck. The buck was a tall forky, I don't think he is going to amount to much......Could a pasted about 8 different does....it sure was fun to see some deer (yippie)

I was exhausted last night and planned to go out this morning, had the gear ready and alarm set, but I think the long week of work and family stuff every night just caught up w/ me.....I was beat down. I woke up at 3:00 am and turned off the alarm and said "heck w/ it", this dog is sleeping in.......Can't go out tonight, my daughter has our church Christmas program to attend. I am down to 3 more sits next weekend. The last weekend of December I will be in Topeka for my family's Christmas, so that weekend is out. 

Wish I could get out some during the week but can't.....Good luck to those still trying!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

My host is headed back for he Christmas weekend. I hope movement improves by then.


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

haven't been out to much but haven't seen anything. i have a small lot of land that i can hunt on but nothing moving. been thinking bout going to Kanopolis Lake State Park over christmas but never been out there hunting. but got to be better then where am at now.


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I checked one of my cameras today and thought I would share a video of a buck that I hunted hard. I ended up filling my tag with a nice 8 point with some stickers off of another property and haven't sat this stand since the 22nd of Nov. Im happy with the buck I shot but man does this get the blood pumping. I hope he made it thru rifle so I can get a crack at him next year but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## okiehunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Really nice buck what camera is that


----------



## muliesflatties (Nov 20, 2011)

Its the HD bushnell. I have had it for almost a year now and love it.


----------



## Featherbuster (Aug 22, 2011)

nice buck 170 great way to end it. That deer in the trail looks young but a real nice one for sure if he made it he will be a real real nice deer next year good luck


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

Uncle called me today and said last night right before dark he saw a real nice buck locked on a doe. So maybe their is a 2nd rut.....Off work Friday until New Years so I might go out after all. Can't wait to check some cards! Congrats to everyone who tagged out and good luck to those still at it!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

How long will the snow stay (around emporia) do you think?


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Today only supposed to warm up tomorrow


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Tomorrow maybe. Anything that exposed bare ground really heated up this afternoon. Another chance for snow Xmas day. They were talking major winter storm a few days ago. Who knows what it will bring.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Not much time left, good luck to those still at it! Too bad this cold stuff didn't happen sooner. Its kind of got me wishing I was still out there, but ive been sick the last few days so probly wouldn't of been out much anyhow.


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm still at it. Have had terrible luck on public lands, mostly due to other hunters walking into my setup.

Both tags still in my pocket. I will try again tomorrow. Wish I could find some private lands to hunt. I dont hunt for trophies, just a decent mature buck. Running out of time though.

Sent from my SPH-P600 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

My friend said, Cold and slow. However, deer were out and he ran off 2 bucks getting in this afternoon. I bet he gets there earlier tomorrow.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Has anybody ever used Hickory Creek Outfitters in Niotaze for turkey hunting?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

BP1992 said:


> Has anybody ever used Hickory Creek Outfitters in Niotaze for turkey hunting?


No, but have heard that turkey numbers are down in parts of Eastern Ks.


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

They definitely aren't down in my part of Kansas (Reno county)


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

aeast236 said:


> They definitely aren't down in my part of Kansas (Reno county)


I think its kind of hit and miss, turkey numbers are definitely down in my neck of the woods. My buddy has prime turkey ground on the river, 10 yrs ago there was a winter group of probly 300 turkeys, 5 yrs ago there was probly 150 and now he said he only counted 40 some the other evening.


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Are the Turkey numbers a result of the Coyote problem?


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

kingfishn1 said:


> Are the Turkey numbers a result of the Coyote problem?


Partly, but its a number of things. I noticed the biggest decrease after the 2002 ice storm and now 2 years of drought hasn't helped.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Got plenty of turkeys over here. Got a guy from texas bringing his dad up to shoot a couple.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

sleeperls said:


> Got plenty of turkeys over here. Got a guy from texas bringing his dad up to shoot a couple.


Good, Is that an invite?


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

kingfishn1 said:


> Are the Turkey numbers a result of the Coyote problem?


Flooding for multiple years here. They will never recover on the public here.


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

Well, just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas!!!

My plan this weekend, which is my last weekend to hunt, was to hunt Saturday afternoon, and Sunday morning and afternoon. Well, this past weekend went just like my season...Saturday morning at work I wasn't feeling right and I worked til noon and hurried home as I was feeling really dizzy. I spent the rest of Saturday in bed! I went Sunday morning and saw 3 does and had a bobcat go right directly below my stand, all in 20 degree weather. I still wasn't feeling good and Sunday afternoon decided to stay home and chill, thus ending my season. After seeing that bobcat and enjoying that, I was reflecting on my season and thought, you know what, I have been extremely fortunate the last 3 years to harvest some very good bucks. So, I will post here the bucks I have gotten the last 3 years and be thankful for the success and enjoyment I have had over the years.......

The 1st buck I shot in '09 and scored in the mid 150's. The 2nd one I shot in '10 and scored 136". The 3rd one I got last year and scored 194". And the last one is my 12 year old son and the buck he shot this year during the Kansas youth season. It scored 134". Anyways, already can't wait til next year!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Some great bucks there Grizz - still no luck for me either on bucks but I did take a yearling doe on Sunday night. Hopefully will be able to hunt the last hour or two of the next couple evenings, but I'm seeing so few deer right now it's pretty discouraging.


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

How are you guys feeling about the next week? I'm going to be hunting for 3-4 days starting on Thursday night.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Can only be hopeful - but optimism is hard to come by lately!


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Griz I was hunting less the 25 miles from where you are located. I was east of you. Small world.


----------



## Ksrutjunkie (Nov 29, 2008)

I must be burned out I had 4 days to hunt and after watching the weather decided to sleep in . Then ended up not hunting at all , I guess it's tag soup again this year. Unless I make it out Saturday.


Sent from me 22 ft up!!!


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Had deer all over the field tonight. 10 does and fawns from 4-5 and 8 bucks including my target buck from 5:15 to 5:40. Had him at 30 yards but facing right at me - heartbreaking. 5 nights left to get it done, hopefully I'll see him again....


----------



## kingfishn1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good luck all. I am finished for season here and of course back in Oct for KS. I leave for a Central American vacation early in the morning.


----------



## outdoorlife3 (Aug 21, 2008)

This year I was able to hunt in southern Kansas for my first time and to say I am hooked is an understatement. I went out for a week in my first trip on the first week of November and had 3 different opportunitis but couldnt get it done. Then I went back over thanksgiving and it only took one morning. This buck came by at 15 yards following a doe along a ditchline and only ran 40 yards after the shot. The best part about this hunt was that it was on public walk in grounds and most of my scouting came from looking on the computer.


----------



## aeast236 (Dec 6, 2012)

Your grin says it all. Nice one!!


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

nice looking buck, congrates


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

Out this morning, 7 degree wind chill. Nothing moving despite deer trail full of poo doo.

Heading home, another 5 hours in the stand with not even a shot opportunity.

Sent from my SPH-P600 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

That's a great buck outdoorlife - love the great 8s!


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Been slow in NC KS. Sat last night and saw a 8-10 deer in the corn. Sat tonight over a huge corn field and got skunked. Set up a few new spots overlooking a milo field. There are huge trails through the snow leading into the fields. Hopefully, we will have better luck over the next 2 days. Thinking about hunting in the morning along a few heavy trails leading to the milo. We setup a few hundred back from the field edges.


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Going in the morning to try and fill a tag. Wish me luck !! I need it BIGTIME this year. just realized it was almost a full moon... Oh well. Can't kill em from the bed. Although it would be pretty cool


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

Well finally, with 5 minutes for time limit, a doe stepped out of the woods and walked directly towards me starting to graze. She slowly walked into a 30 yd range with 2 minutes to go. I drew back and held on her shoulder, after letting her turn away slightly. Pass through and double lung. Hard part was sitting still in the dark for an hour waiting to get down and not spook her. 27 degrees, 15 mph winds, and very light snow. Didnt go far at all. Took her in Miami county on public ground. Got a decent buck on trail camera but he is showing up at 3am. Gotta get him to stop partying and feed at 7am. (GRIN)

Think I'm going to eat the buck tag. I let at least four 1 and 2 year olds walk so they can turn into nice bucks. At the end of the month now am not seeing them anymore after rifle season earlier in Dec. KS should have rack requirements, in my own opinion. Better bucks would develop to maturity.

GOOD LUCK for those still braving the cold.

Sent from my SPH-P600 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bowhuntertx (Feb 29, 2008)

Surprising morning. I saw 12 this morning between 7:45 and 9:45, 1 buck out of the bunch. They were moving from the corn field a few hundred yards to the west. Going to sit on the milo this evening


----------



## outdrsman11 (Feb 6, 2010)

Talk about a slap in the face this am ! Saw one buck around 830 in the timber. He saw me first and decided he didn't want to stick around too long. Caught some does close to where he was a little later. Decided to get down and walk through timber back to the truck, what's the worst that could happen after the season I've had ? I spook a few deer ? So I make my way back and see my buddy driving by up on the bridge so I give him a call and he meets me to go look at where were building our house out there. It's about 8
6-700 yards away from where I'm hunting. Drive up the long drive and get up to the house sight and what's in the pasture ? 7 deer. 5 does, 1 small buck and a definite shooter... Only shooter I've seen all year and he was right up in the pasture east of the creek I was walking in. I couldn't help but laugh because that's been my luck all year. Might give it one more try tomorrow morning. At least it's cold !!


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Interesting KDWP Officer's Logbook
http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/Services/Law-Enforcement/Officer's-Logbook
December 18, 2012 

Went out to an area where locals have reported late night spot lighters and shots being fired. Sat in the area for about 10 minutes and had a vehicle shine the field and timber. Made contact with vehicle on the county line. I had 2 individuals in the bed of the pickup with a rifle and two in the cab of the truck with a rifle and a huge spotlight. I waited for a fellow officer to assist with removing the upstanding, road hunters out of the vehicle. Deputies from 2 counties assisted. The fine upstanding driver of vehicle admitted to having a dope pipe and drugs on his person. Gave him SFST's; truck was towed. All admitted they were out to locate and get a deer. Then I heard the “it would be legal to shine if I did not have a gun in the vehicle" speech for the thousandth time. Three adults were arrested and transported to jail. The 16 year old minor was released to his father. Numerous charges on the group of (poachers) hunters. 

Called out to a landowner blocking an individual from leaving property near his that has been having problems 

On last day of rifle season checked hunter coming out of the field after dark. He had already killed one deer and did not have a hunting license. He indicated he was helping his buddy track a buck deer that had been shot before dark. His buddy came out of the field and indicated he had taken a buck already and had really just shot a doe. He indicated he was lying to his friend about killing (the biggest buck he ever shot) just to get him to help look. 

This weekend I seized a rifle from a criminal hunt/discharge case. To end the season I seized a 170" typical 12 pt from a nonresident 14 year old who was illegal. Felt sorry for the kid, but it was illegal. 

Assisted another officer with spotlighters he stopped and 3 out of 4 received a courtesy ride to the local county motel. 1 of the subjects was in possession of some herbal remedy and some paraphernalia. 

We checked some **** hunters and made a couple of good cases, the last ones ended up going to jail, since one of them had several past felonies, and informed us he never paid a short fish ticket from us. 

Taught Hunter Ed in Atchison; we certified 55 new hunters. 

Received a call on Thanksgiving Day concerning a group of people chasing deer with ATVs and motorcycles, roping and hog tying the deer. 
Checked a shiner the plane found, with two occupants claiming to be looking for a Christmas tree with a saw and a loaded .45 handgun with a laser. Citations issued. Assisted several officers with frequent fliers the plane found shining out both windows while possessing a .22 rifle. They stated that they never paid their previous KDWPT citations and earned a trip to jail. 

Before court I met with another officer and was discussing consensual contacts both in the field and in public, and how they can lead to great cases...well what do ya know. A Texas truck pulled into the parking lot with hunting paraphernalia everywhere. We decided to make one of these type of contacts. While speaking with the hunter he said that he didn't have any luck. After noticing blood on his tailgate this hunter said that his buddy did shoot a deer; who was on the other side of the lot buying 8 bags of ice. We spoke with the second hunter, checked his deer and took a look at the tag that was very well duck taped to the antler. While I was getting licenses from him, my fellow officer cut the tag off the deer and found it to be a spring turkey tag. In his wallet was his hunting license and his almost new (already signed and invalidated) non res buck tag. Two tickets and one deer loaded into my truck I was headed to the evidence freezer. 

We interviewed young lady claiming she shot a deer illegally. During interview the deer became a roadkill deer then the truth came out of what really happened. Ended up with 2 racks and mount that were in Missouri. Suspect facing Federal Lacey Act Charges in Missouri. Then state charges in Kansas and 3 state charges in Missouri. Got to love deer crazy people. 

I thought I might try to check a few hunters hoping to find some that are legal this time. Nope. Started following a trail of freshly killed ducks along one of the paved roads. I guess someone did not want them after their hunt so they decided to throw them out along the road as they drove. Followed the trail of duck crumbs to two vehicles parked in a field. Decided to sit on them to see what was happening. While waiting, I had a citizen come along and state that a buck just ran across the road about 1/2 mile from mile location with and arrow sticking out of its backside. Nice. I decided to stay with the 2 vehicles. One hunter came out and I checked him. The other hunter came out and I checked him. Found out that the one hunter had killed a buck the previous day and placed someone else’s tag on it. Both hunters stated they did not know that was illegal. Seized bows, photos and then they cooperated and took me to where the deer was hanging. Seized the deer. They weren't the duck hunters. 

Checked several determined pheasant hunters Saturday. They were not happy since they had not killed any pheasants. However, I reminded them of the silver lining to their cloud, the fresh air and exercise they received. They didn't really see it that way, guess they were more glass half empty types. 

Sheriff deputy caught 14 year old suspect who shot a large buck with a 20 gauge shotgun from his atv, cut it's head off, hid it in the trees and then hid his shotgun. Kid attended hunter ed in Oklahoma so it explained a lot. Look to seeing him in the future. 

Got called out during the holiday by a lessee with a satellite trail camera for a man trespassing with a rifle only to have the mad landowner tell me to forget it that he did not want to pursue the criminal hunting and that we had no right following up on the guy with a gun on his property. Advised him differently and found the guy with the rifle hunting squirrels on the neighbors property and not poaching deer as lessee suspected. Guy checked out. 

On the way to family's for Thanksgiving, saw a guy in the ditch hurrying to cut the head off a roadkill. He quit cutting when I stopped and asked if I could have it. Let him finish cutting the head off then asked him if the game warden could have it. Add Louisiana to the the list of states that are unhappy with me. 

Coyote hunters in festive dress of the season are everywhere. Some deer hunters too, many more deer with infections this year. 

Located two subject trespassing and loading a deer into back of a truck. Made contact with them and of course the deer was not tagged. Issued NTA'S and seized the deer and the rifle used. 

Had call from a landowner on Friday about a deer on his property that had been shot and only the back quarters and head taken. ATV tracks came up to the deer and then went back to a house that sits on the backside of the property. Search warrant that evening produced 4 illegal deer and several charges. Big thanks to the guys that came up to help on short notice. 

Saturday evening worked a selective with a couple other officers on a garage that processes a lot of deer. This time all the deer they had hanging checked out. It was funny the guy kept name dropping both the current and previous Secretary for Wildlife and Parks. 
Hunters are saying that they are not seeing the number of deer as in years past. 

Opening day felt like trying (unsuccessfully) to put out small fires around the county with little success. 

Called out for shots fired. Received tip on Texas hunters, located camp and stakeout. Seized illegal head and antlers. Issued NTA for hunter harassment. 

Called out to assist 3 subjects who shot a deer and then came back later to pick it up. The landowner in a tree stand watched them shoot the deer so was able to sit and watch until they came back. 1 subject taken to jail, the deer will meet the trophy class requirement and a transporting open container thrown in also. Called out the next morning for another ATV trespassing issue then worked with a subject who killed a deer in the youth/mentor area on the WA without a youth. 

Saturday had a hunting accident. A father accidentally discharged his rifle while exiting the vehicle and hit his son. He thought it was unloaded but there was one round in it, the bullet hit the son’s rifle scope and fragmented hitting his hand and two pieces in the abdomen. 

Opening Deer was busy. That evening a landowner called of a deer shot on his property from the road, I sat on the deer, and suspect returned that night. While pursuing the suspect, I thought I was going to loose him in the dust, luckily a deputy was in the right place and made a traffic stop. The deer was in the back of the truck. The Arkansas driver went to jail. 

Issued 2 NTAs for no hunter orange to a couple of guys crouched in the weeds 100 ft off the road in full camo with rifles watching the deer in the trees down the field from them. I explained that if I would have been a road hunter they would have probably been shot. Hopefully the close to 300 dollars the last guy had to pay for the same ticket will educate them. 

Went to let Libby break and restart and realized my hand had a gash on it. Local law enforcement said they were calling off the search because they knew who he was and told me to head to the hospital. Went and got it glued together. Back out on patrol working toward a report from earlier I chased lights and watched a tractor acting strange, then stumbled into some **** hunters and checked them. Then things went bad when I found a truck in a field with a 10-40 subject and his deer behind it around midnight. 

Played peace keeper with individuals killing deer on both sides of a road, a guide and his crew on one side and a father and son on the other. The guide was complaining the father and son shot their deer. Welcome to public hunting. 

Called out for a reported aggravated assault where one hunter claimed another pointed a rifle at his head and took the safety off. 

On the way home handled a call of an 11 year old shooting a buck but losing his wallet with the permit. 

Had deputy and fellowofficer help with night decoy set. We had a truck stop and shine the deer with headlights then use night vision on it with a gun in his truck. We thought he was going to shoot it. But he then honked and whistled at the decoy then got out and threw a rock at it. Made contact for the spotlighting. Driver was suspended. Seized night vision, rifle and box of shells for spotlighting. Suspect went 10-15. 

Opening day I caught 2 road hunters, put the decoy out and had someone shoot it right away. Found a guy shooting multiple deer with others tags or no tags at all. Collected evidence. Responded to poached deer calls. Lots of hours, evidence and bad guys caught this week. 
Walked into a meat locker full of illegal deer and the fun began. The evidence freezer now has a knee deep layer of deer from front to back. 5 days into the season and it’s rollin like a freight train. 

On way home that night SO called about a trailer load of untagged deer. I found three untagged deer hanging in a barn that night and found out about another deer he had given them three weeks earlier. The suspect was killing deer and giving them to the Amish. The next day we went back to locate the suspect, while doing so fellow officer found another deer he had given another farmer in the area. I located the suspect and we took care of business. 

Got a complaint on a boat running up down the river shooting. Found the truck and trailer and set on it for two hours after dark and they never returned. I found them the next morning two miles from their truck, they had ran out of gas and spent the night on the river. 

Meandered melifluosly throughout his bailiwick in search of malicious, mendacious, miscreants intent on malfeasance, much to his chagrin only a solitary minion of malificence was mustered. In the ensuing week the infernal will be raised and propped up until well after the termination of firearms season. 

Dead deer are showing up all over. They must be sick because their heads are falling off. It feels like the perfect storm. 
Goose and duck hunters are amazed at the number of both that GLER is holding right now, but the goose hunters are the only people that are having any luck with the harvesting part. Also took some complaints from farmers about the large number of geese that are tearing up wheat fields. 

Weekend brought hunters back out, including one that needed to smoke a little pot before heading out to hunt. Left it in plain view when I checked him, he went to jail. Overall a fairly calm rifle season, with all hunters saying they aren't seeing many deer. 

Many landowner/tenant elk tags checked, fraudulent permit sale/purchases suspected as with deer l/o permits, these related to a KDWP&T sales contest? Prize winning customers will have court dates assigned! 

Thought I had located the owner of the dumped boat in the river. With another officers help, four interviews later, two boats sold four times without an exchange of paperwork or registration finally got to the last owner who admitted the boat and dumped items were his but it was a mystery man who drove up and asked for the vessel and he just gave him the boat and trailer for free. Claims he knows nothing about him, never saw him before or after. NTA for criminal littering issued. 

Closed out another firearms deer season.....checking far more coyote hunters than deer hunters. Wonder why they don't wear their blaze orange when coyote hunting all of the time and are the coyotes so wore down by now it doesn't take a .270 caliber rifle or larger to bring them down? 

What can be said, the deer "hunting season" is upon us. We continue to use new moon, bad water, no sleep and whatever other excuses available to defend the taking of deer by almost any and all methods possible and mostly illegal. My hat is off to all the officers diligently fighting for the cause that seems to find no end to violations of glut. 

HERE'S YOUR SIGN!


----------



## the hamster (Jan 1, 2010)

^^^^^^These men are spread way to thin. I don't know for sure, but I think less than one per county!


----------



## ksbowhtr (Aug 8, 2007)

Well I it took the whole season, but I put a buck down at 4:45pm on last day of season. I had seen this buck several times at this field, but never in range. I didn't really want to go out New Years eve, but figured I might as well finish the season off. I got into the stand at about 3pm, and around 4:30 the does started moving into the bean field I was setting near. Had a doe come out about 30 yards from my stand. She turned and looked behind her, and here he came. I, for once saw the buck before he saw me, and once he emerged from the trees made the shot. Unfortunately I hit him way back, still not sure what I did there, but thought it would put him down. After waiting 2 hrs I started tracking him. I tracked him about 200 yards, and decided I better wait till morning. It's a good thing I waited, once I found him the next day I saw he was gut shot, and I would have probably pushed him all night. I guess it proves, no matter how down you get, ya gotta keep trying, cause ya never know when it will happen. Hope everybody had a great season. I can't wait for next fall to arrive!!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

ksbowhtr said:


> Well I it took the whole season, but I put a buck down at 4:45pm on last day of season. I had seen this buck several times at this field, but never in range. I didn't really want to go out New Years eve, but figured I might as well finish the season off. I got into the stand at about 3pm, and around 4:30 the does started moving into the bean field I was setting near. Had a doe come out about 30 yards from my stand. She turned and looked behind her, and here he came. I, for once saw the buck before he saw me, and once he emerged from the trees made the shot. Unfortunately I hit him way back, still not sure what I did there, but thought it would put him down. After waiting 2 hrs I started tracking him. I tracked him about 200 yards, and decided I better wait till morning. It's a good thing I waited, once I found him the next day I saw he was gut shot, and I would have probably pushed him all night. I guess it proves, no matter how down you get, ya gotta keep trying, cause ya never know when it will happen. Hope everybody had a great season. I can't wait for next fall to arrive!!
> View attachment 1557837



Congrats on getting it done! Nick buck too!


----------



## Armyof1 (Nov 19, 2009)

ok guys well here is my SE Kansas buck i shot him at about 5:00 pm on dec 29 . This is my bigest buck to date .
























vidio of hunt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIkcvAziReI


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

Congrats guys! Finally got mine down a little before dark on the 29th. Was hoping to get one more chance at seeing a 140 class buck but had to settle for his 2 y/o cousin. If I weren't going to be deployed next Fall I would have let this guy walk for the second time. He'd have been a real nice one next year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Ive been twice this week to try and fill my doe tag. I haven't seen a deer lol! Im ready to get it over with and hope next year is better. Dont hate, but im going to dust off the .270 and see if I can end it.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I had a guy stop and ask to hunt my place today. The deer know its rifle season and Only had a couple enter the fields to eat just before dark.

Looking forward to shed season, and the 2013 season. 

As far as the dnr i really feel for those guys. I swear we have some of the most unethical hunters in the country.


----------



## LIV2HNTOK (Mar 9, 2012)

Is the extended antlerless season rifle only? Does a 2012 nonresident archery doe tag apply? Thanks in advance!


----------



## KSArcher06 (Aug 28, 2011)

No it is any legal weapon I have been bowhunting during it.


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Check your regulations. Its called extended firearm season. There is a extended season for archery in a select unit. 

http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/H...d-Firearms-Whitetail-Antlerless-Only/(nodeid)
http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/H...ed-Firearm-Whitetail-Antlerless-Only/(nodeid)

and this is the only one showing archery.

http://www.kdwpt.state.ks.us/news/H...ery-Whitetail-Antlerless-Only-DMU-19/(nodeid)


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

The extended whitetail-only antlerless season opened Jan. 1 and runs through Jan. 13, 2013. The special season is open statewide and allows hunters to use any unfilled permit to take white-tailed antlerless deer, ( using any legal equipment ). Unit restrictions listed on the permits are still in effect. While all hunters must have a permit that allows the harvest of an antlered deer before purchasing antlerless-only permits during the regular seasons, whitetail antlerless permits can be purchased over the counter by anyone during the extended season.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

The reg booklet I have that you can pick up for free at most places I believe states that, any legal equipment can be used during the antlerless season. I don't have it with me right now to verify, but I've always bow hunted during firearms season while wearing orange of course. I just read online about it and its kind of confusing and makes me think maybe I've been going about it wrong? I don't know why it would be illegal to use a bow during firearms season tho?


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

I always considered it firearms only as its stated as its listed as firearms extended antler less. 

Cool beans that you can still use the stick and string.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

This is my first year living in Kansas...so I am just wondering, when do the sheds usually start hitting the ground? I have she'd hunted in other state in the Midwest but usually dont start till mid-February...


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

Ttt anyone care to chime in on sheds?


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

All I can say on that is walk walk and walk some more. I literally have found t.hem everywhere


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> All I can say on that is walk walk and walk some more. I literally have found t.hem everywhere


Me too, I wasn't asking where, but when . Found hundreds of sheds before but didn't really want to walk through core areas until I knew they were on the ground. Haven't hunted for them in ks yet and was wondering WHEN most folks start looking.


thepathlesswoods.com


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

I have found two fresh sheds so far, still have a bunch of bucks packing but seems like its going to be an early year. I usually wait till Feb to hit my good spots. Might go a bit earlier this year.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Usually the first week of march is when I find the most. But find them from January on.....I put a cam out and when most have shed both sides then I go! I have one in particular tho that as soon as I can tell he shed im out to find them!


----------



## Bassdeer (Nov 3, 2004)

See you guy's next season, will be heading up for some spring turkey hunting.


----------



## ikeinks (Nov 17, 2010)

buckbowhunter1 said:


> All I can say on that is walk walk and walk some more. I literally have found t.hem everywhere


I shed and Morel mushroom hunt @ the same time!


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This past Nov. while driving to a property i had a really nice buck in my headlights for a few moments, he gave me a head on view as well as a side profile, i knew he was a 12pt with a bit of junk. (pretty sure its him) He was found dead recently about 2.5m from where i saw him with a Doe. Rough score put him in the 180 class,..cod was unknown. :sad: 

A bowhunter killed a buck scoring 210 4/8" in the area in 2011.

I havent been shed hunting much yet,..too many still carrying.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

The 2nd Annual Kansas Monster Buck Classic wrapped up sunday. The new reigning kansas typ. buck belongs to Don Parr. 194 6/8" l-r, the event founder, Don Parr, and Troy Landry. Congrats on an awesome buck Don!


----------



## AintNoGriz (Sep 28, 2006)

zmax hunter said:


> The 2nd Annual Kansas Monster Buck Classic wrapped up sunday. The new reigning kansas typ. buck belongs to Don Parr. 194 6/8" l-r, the event founder, Don Parr, and Troy Landry. Congrats on an awesome buck Don!


WOW....that is an amazing animal!!!!


----------



## gasman8 (Oct 28, 2009)

This applies to all Kansas Residents,

First of all thank you. Thank you for opening your doors to us out of state hunters. I am from North Dakota and we have great hunting here as well. Last fall was my first time to kansas. I already told my lovely wife I will be back every year as long as KS will have me. I never even attached my release to my string this year and all I can say is I love your state. With the utmost repect it is the second best state in the union. Perhaps I feel this way because I love ND( and my new found oil wells!) Seriously I thank you and most importantly I respect the land your great state offers to me to hunt. Hopefully next year I'll get a chance at a buck of a lifetime. Thank you folks. See you next november. May God be with you all


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

I am so looking forward to hunting morels provided we get enough moisture to bring them up. Had a nice buck cross the road in front of the car this morning still sporting both sides. Also saw a bachelor group of 8 small bucks the other night all with both sides.


----------



## keb (Jul 17, 2007)

Any info on where the big typical was taken bow gun?


----------



## ksgobbler (May 25, 2010)

Can't believe the amount of habitat disappearing in front of a dozer. Brushy ditches, fence lines, waterways, and several small creeks all disappearing. Even had a pasture that always had a covey of quail or two disappeared to go back into production.


----------

